# Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. II



## Lester Burnham

Laat het maar zien heren (dames ook meer dan welkom trouwens)! Wat hebben we vandaag om de polsen hangen?

Deel I : https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781.html


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad. 

ps. Ja ik weet dat ik het vaak roep, maar blijf het gewoon lekker roepen. :-d

Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Ga zelf voor mijn wannabe-16610LV vannacht/morgen :-!

Zo ongeveer mijn meest accurate uurwerk trouwens (ook het goedkoopste :-d), loopt altijd binnen 2 sec. per dag van de atoomtijd. Mazzeltje denk ik, bij dit soort merken!


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*










LLD vandaag, moet maar eens snel andere foto's gaan maken. Want deze winterse look kan natuurlijk niet meer :-d;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MichielV said:


> LLD vandaag, moet maar eens snel andere foto's gaan maken. Want deze winterse look kan natuurlijk niet meer :-d;-)


Idd geen gezicht zo! ;-)

Dit blijft toch echt ook een super horloge, bevalt de band een beetje? Kan me voorstellen dat die wat 'hard' aanvoelt.


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Idd geen gezicht zo! ;-)
> 
> Dit blijft toch echt ook een super horloge, bevalt de band een beetje? Kan me voorstellen dat die wat 'hard' aanvoelt.


Ik ben zeer tevreden met de band. Ben zelfs van plan om nog 2 banden bij te bestellen b-)

Vind het nog steeds een van de leukste horloges die je kunt kopen in deze prijsklasse.


----------



## -=RC=-

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

In de zon is ie nog mooier...


----------



## om-4

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Solar time.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Hoeveel submerken van Seiko heb jij wel niet in de verzameling Chip? 

Seiko zelf, Pulsar, die retro-look quartz chrono (merk even kwijt). Nog meer? :-d


----------



## om-4

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Hoeveel submerken van Seiko heb jij wel niet in de verzameling Chip?
> 
> Seiko zelf, Pulsar, die retro-look quartz chrono (merk even kwijt). Nog meer? :-d


Valt wel mee. 3x Pulsar en 1x Wired









Ik heb nog geen Alba (nog niet echt een goeie gezien) alhoewel mijn laatste Seiko solar ook wel onder Alba voorkomt.
Jsprings, meh.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



om-4 said:


> Valt wel mee. 3x Pulsar en 1x Wired
> 
> View attachment 446722
> 
> 
> Ik heb nog geen Alba (nog niet echt een goeie gezien) alhoewel mijn laatste Seiko solar ook wel onder Alba voorkomt.
> Jsprings, meh.


Dit is ook een mooitje zeg!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Dit is ook een mooitje zeg!


Ja he? Terwijl ik afgelopen zondag aan een broodje ossenworst zat te knabbelen viel mijn oog ineens op dat horloge! Dacht in eerste instantie met een ouderwetse mechanische Seiko chrono te maken te hebben maar na uitleg van Chip bleek het een moderne reissue te zijn, onder andere merknaam! Erg leuk ding :-!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ja he? Terwijl ik afgelopen zondag aan een broodje ossenworst zat te knabbelen viel mijn oog ineens op dat horloge! Dacht in eerste instantie met een ouderwetse mechanische Seiko chrono te maken te hebben maar na uitleg van Chip bleek het een moderne reissue te zijn, onder andere merknaam! Erg leuk ding :-!


Die heb ik dus even gemist.... en dat broodje ossenworst ook. Ik had een heerlijk broodje brie, pijnboompitten, sla en een honingdressing. Was helemaal goed!


----------



## malus65

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Vandaag de Seamaster:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



malus65 said:


> Vandaag de Seamaster:


Lelijk ding zeg.... ;-)

Waar was jij op de meeting.....??


----------



## malus65

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Lelijk idd, maar ik kan er toch geen afstand van doen, gek hé Tsja, waar was ik? Onderweg van de ene verjaardag naar de andere... anders had ik me wel gemeld, ondanks mijn nog maar prille lidmaatschap van dit leuke horlogestekkie. Wellicht een volgende keer? Ik heb het topic net bekeken, ziet er allemaal erg leuk en gezellig uit!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



malus65 said:


> Lelijk idd, maar ik kan er toch geen afstand van doen, gek hé Tsja, waar was ik? Onderweg van de ene verjaardag naar de andere... anders had ik me wel gemeld, ondanks mijn nog maar prille lidmaatschap van dit leuke horlogestekkie. Wellicht een volgende keer? Ik heb het topic net bekeken, ziet er allemaal erg leuk en gezellig uit!


Als het goed is, is de volgende keer ergens in een achtertuin in het zuiden van ons kleine land!! 

Die klok moet je idd niet meer weg doen!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Alweer een Rolex-hommage vandaag, ben in een on-originele bui deze dagen schijnbaar


----------



## Vleeshomp

En ook vandaag weer :


----------



## MichielV

Keuzes, keuzes, keuzes....Uiteindelijk toch voor wat kleur gegaan, de SKX033.


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Keuzes, keuzes, keuzes....Uiteindelijk toch voor wat kleur gegaan, de SKX033.


Dat zijn idd genoeg keuzes en geen verkeerde ook!! |>

Vandaag een zoemend geluid op mijn pols:


Omega Speedsonic 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Shocked

Een Speedsonic... Voor deze foto nog nooit van gehoord. Gaaf horloge!

Vandaag een Amphibia omgedaan:









Zonder quickset voor de datum en natuurlijk stond deze op 7 :rodekaart


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Dat zijn idd genoeg keuzes en geen verkeerde ook!! |>
> 
> Vandaag een zoemend geluid op mijn pols:
> 
> 
> Omega Speedsonic 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Wat een prachtige klok! Zelf draag ik vandaag zijn tijdgenoot:


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Wat een prachtige klok! Zelf draag ik vandaag zijn tijdgenoot:


Ook '74?  Of bedoel je zelfde periode?

Blijven twee toppers!


----------



## Bidle

Shocked said:


> Een Speedsonic... Voor deze foto nog nooit van gehoord. Gaaf horloge!
> 
> Vandaag een Amphibia omgedaan:


Thx, zijn super leuk en met name hoe die secondewijzer glijdt over de wijzerplaat. Er is niks wat daarbij in de buurt komt. De wijzerplaat is ook echt geweldig, je zou voor de grap eens naar mijn andere foto's moeten kijken. Dan zie je dat de wijzerplaat soms lichter en soms donkerder is dan de subdials. Dit horloge behoort ook echt tot mijn favorieten. 
Enkel is de datum erg kwetsbaar en zijn datumschijven niet te krijgen en dan met name de dagaanduiding.

Grappig ook dat ze Omega ze in de catalogus afbeeldde bij de Speedmaster terwijl achterop het Seamaster deksel zit.


----------



## Lester Burnham

BAM!


----------



## om-4

beetje retro vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> BAM!


Die is idd binnen! Knalt er zo nog meer vanaf!  Hou jij je voordeur wel in de gaten?

Voor mij vandaag deze op rubber. Heb al een tijd te koop staan en vandaag toch maar weer eens te voorschijn gehaald... twijfel,twijfel.


Panerai 113 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Vleeshomp

Ook vandaag weer...









Al had ik ook zo graag zoveel willen wisselen als Bidle kan...

Wat een collectie... *kwijl


----------



## EricSW

De Getat schitterd in de zon vandaag:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Die is idd binnen! Knalt er zo nog meer vanaf!  Hou jij je voordeur wel in de gaten?


Lol, ik zou willen dat mijn polshaar er zo uitzag, stoer 

Ik lig praktisch te slapen op de deurmat hier, maar heb nog niks op m'n hoofd gekregen ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Lol, ik zou willen dat mijn polshaar er zo uitzag, stoer
> 
> Ik lig praktisch te slapen op de deurmat hier, maar heb nog niks op m'n hoofd gekregen ;-)


Valt me nu pas op... hahaha, had enkel even hem omgezet en snel wat met de kleuren gespeeld, zodat het horloge nog beter uitkwam.... ;-)


----------



## Shocked

Lester Burnham said:


> BAM!


Zo dan! Mooi roze is niet lelijk zullen we maar zeggen 

Hier Ecozilla-dag vandaag:


----------



## jsienema

Lekker naar Groningen geweest 
Terrasje gedaan b-)
en natuurlijk deze beauty.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Shocked said:


> Zo dan! Mooi roze is niet lelijk zullen we maar zeggen
> 
> Hier Ecozilla-dag vandaag:


Zeker niet lelijk ;-)

Da's toevallig, zelf ook een Zilla-dag vandaag!


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Zeker niet lelijk ;-)
> 
> Da's toevallig, zelf ook een Zilla-dag vandaag!


Cool! Die moet er bij mij ook nog maar eens komen. Heb me er ook nog niet echt in verdiept. Maar is het niet zo dat het een gedoe is met stalen banden voor dat ding?


----------



## Martin_B

Deze':



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

MichielV said:


> Cool! Die moet er bij mij ook nog maar eens komen. Heb me er ook nog niet echt in verdiept. Maar is het niet zo dat het een gedoe is met stalen banden voor dat ding?


Citizen maakt zelf een stalen band voor de Eco-Zilla, maar die is (zoals gezegd) gemaakt van stainless steel. Ik heb de Titanium versie, die een stuk donkerder gekleurd is. Voor de Titanium Eco-Zilla is er dus niet echt een geschikte band. Of je zou strap adaptors moeten kopen, zoals Shocked ook heeft gedaan, en er dan een universele bracelet aanzetten.


----------



## Racka

Eco-zilla ziet er goed uit met de strap adapters zeg. Titanium adapters zijn er zeker zeker ook niet, of wel Mart?

Vandaag deze om(gehad), ook tijdens een partijtje voetbal vanmiddag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Eco-zilla ziet er goed uit met de strap adapters zeg. Titanium adapters zijn er zeker zeker ook niet, of wel Mart?
> 
> Vandaag deze om(gehad), ook tijdens een partijtje voetbal vanmiddag.


Dat weet ik niet 100% zeker, een tijdje terug heb ik daar naar gezocht en ik meen dat er toen een leverancier van adapters was die 'binnenkort' ook titanium adapters zou gaan verkopen. Wellicht is dat intussen al het geval 

Voor mij geen optie trouwens, de kast heeft een diameter van 48mm, omdat er nu geen lugs zijn is dat ook de lengte van het horloge. Met adapters erbij kom je al snel aan 55+mm lug-to-lug, wat gewoon veel te groot is voor mij!


----------



## Racka

Ja daar zit wat in. Heb je ook de orca? Je had die een keer als opgave volgens mij in het raadspel? Is die ook zo groot?


----------



## Shocked

Lester Burnham said:


> Voor mij geen optie trouwens, de kast heeft een diameter van 48mm, omdat er nu geen lugs zijn is dat ook de lengte van het horloge. Met adapters erbij kom je al snel aan 55+mm lug-to-lug, wat gewoon veel te groot is voor mij!


Valt wel mee hoor, de adapters lopen schuin naar onder weg als je het horloge van de zijkant bekijkt. Hierdoor wordt de lug-to-lug lengte niet veel groter. De orginele rubber band heeft zo'n 'ribbel' die hem juist groter deed lijken om mijn pols. En ik heb ook niet echt dikke polsen.

Als er ooit een volgende meeting komt neem ik 'm wel mee, kunnen jullie even testen.


----------



## MHe225

Ik denk dat mijn laatste *3 horloges dag* op 11 september 2010 was (https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-8.html#post3321843). Vandaag dus weer eens; ik begon de dag met mijn Portuguese Auto die net niet de maand om mijn pols vol maakt. Rond de middag ging ik, ondanks de achterlijke temperatuur van 38C, gehuld in leren pak, laarzen, handschoenen en helm een stukje motor rijden (deze foto is niet van de rit van vandaag, maar zo zag men mij) en dus heb ik mij Seiko omgegespt. Morgen moet ik voor de zaak een paar dagen weg (naar Calgary) en ik reis (liever) niet met mijn IWC. Dus maar mijn meest bereisde horloge opgedoken, op tijd gezet en alvast om gedaan:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Ja daar zit wat in. Heb je ook de orca? Je had die een keer als opgave volgens mij in het raadspel? Is die ook zo groot?


Nope, ik heb geen Orca. Wilde ze destijds allebei hebben, en ben toen maar begonnen met een Eco-Zilla. Alleen bleek al vrij snel dat het hele Eco-Drive systeem voor mij gewoon niet zo handig is, daarom heb ik maar afgezien van een Orca, en zal ik ook geen andere Eco-Drives meer kopen.

Met een kleinere verzameling (en dus veel polstijd) is het een prima systeem, maar als je zo'n horloge maar een paar dagen per jaar draagt moet je elke keer weer kunstmatig de power reserve gaan opkrikken (onder een bureaulampje zetten) wat ik toch een beetje tegen het hele gemaks-principe in vind gaan.



Shocked said:


> Valt wel mee hoor, de adapters lopen schuin naar onder weg als je het horloge van de zijkant bekijkt. Hierdoor wordt de lug-to-lug lengte niet veel groter. De orginele rubber band heeft zo'n 'ribbel' die hem juist groter deed lijken om mijn pols. En ik heb ook niet echt dikke polsen.
> 
> Als er ooit een volgende meeting komt neem ik 'm wel mee, kunnen jullie even testen.


Ja, de originele band heeft inderdaad flinke ribbels! Hmmm, misschien valt het dan ook wel gewoon mee, we zullen het zien de volgende keer ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ik denk dat mijn laatste *3 horloges dag* op 11 september 2010 was (https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-8.html#post3321843). Vandaag dus weer eens; ik begon de dag met mijn Portuguese Auto die net niet de maand om mijn pols vol maakt. Rond de middag ging ik, ondanks de achterlijke temperatuur van 38C, gehuld in leren pak, laarzen, handschoenen en helm een stukje motor rijden (deze foto is niet van de rit van vandaag, maar zo zag men mij) en dus heb ik mij Seiko omgegespt. Morgen moet ik voor de zaak een paar dagen weg (naar Calgary) en ik reis (liever) niet met mijn IWC. Dus maar mijn meest bereisde horloge opgedoken, op tijd gezet en alvast om gedaan:


Die Fortis mag er ook zijn hoor!

Wordt het trouwens niet eens tijd voor een G-Shock erbij? ;-) 
Ik weet zeker dat er een boel modellen bestaan die perfect matchen bij de Ducati!


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik denk dat mijn laatste *3 horloges dag* op 11 september 2010 was (https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-8.html#post3321843). Vandaag dus weer eens; ik begon de dag met mijn Portuguese Auto die net niet de maand om mijn pols vol maakt. Rond de middag ging ik, ondanks de achterlijke temperatuur van 38C, gehuld in leren pak, laarzen, handschoenen en helm een stukje motor rijden (deze foto is niet van de rit van vandaag, maar zo zag men mij) en dus heb ik mij Seiko omgegespt. Morgen moet ik voor de zaak een paar dagen weg (naar Calgary) en ik reis (liever) niet met mijn IWC. Dus maar mijn meest bereisde horloge opgedoken, op tijd gezet en alvast om gedaan:


Helemaal goed!!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Die Fortis mag er ook zijn hoor!
> 
> Wordt het trouwens niet eens tijd voor een G-Shock erbij? ;-)
> Ik weet zeker dat er een boel modellen bestaan die perfect matchen bij de Ducati!


Met die Fortis is de horloge gekte (voor mij dan) in '98 begonnen - met dank aan een van mijn collega's. Ik vond het toen een vreselijk duur horloge, maar terugkijkend was het een koopje: mijn Pilot Pro (day/date) en de Pilot (date) van mijn vrouw samen voor "slechts" FL 1.165 (= € 525) Daar koop je vandaag nog niet eentje voor. 
Trouwens, wisten jullie dat Fortis ook horloges voor Ducati gemaakt heeft? Waren gewone Pilot Pro's met een (nep?) carbon-fiber wijzerplaat, Ducati Corse (race divisie) logo en bandje met rood stiksel. En dat voor slechts ruim 2x de prijs van de gewone Flieger. Later werden andere modellen gebruikt (chrono's met Valjoux 7750 movement)








Ik moet bekennen dat ik inderdaad al een paar keer naar G-Shocks gekeken heb, maar zie door de bomen het bos niet meer. Wel neig ik naar de grotere modellen, maar die schieten ook hun (mijn) doel voorbij: dit zou 'n horloge zijn dat ik meeneem als ik op de motor ben, maar de grotere modellen passen niet onder de mouw van het leren pak, of, zo ze dat wel doen, zitten dan reuze oncomfortabel :-( Maar toch, ik sluit het zeker niet uit dat een G-Shock in mijn collectie belandt. Jullie worden bedankt ;-)



Bidle said:


> Helemaal goed!!


Dan vind je deze nog beter (ik was te goedkoop om de echte prent, groter formaat en zonder irritante text) te bestellen. Deze is gemaakt op één van de 3 Sisters in de Texas Hill Country - misschien wel de beste motorwegen in heel Texas. Alleen wordt er ook akelig veel gecontroleerd, met name nadat een paar idioten die niet konden rijden, maar toch meenden hun maten te moeten bijbenen, zichzelf gekeeld hadden (en tot overmaat van ramp werd toen ook de snelheidslimiet nog eens verlaagd)


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Met die Fortis is de horloge gekte (voor mij dan) in '98 begonnen - met dank aan een van mijn collega's. Ik vond het toen een vreselijk duur horloge, maar terugkijkend was het een koopje: mijn Pilot Pro (day/date) en de Pilot (date) van mijn vrouw samen voor "slechts" FL 1.165 (= € 525) Daar koop je vandaag nog niet eentje voor.
> Trouwens, wisten jullie dat Fortis ook horloges voor Ducati gemaakt heeft? Waren gewone Pilot Pro's met een (nep?) carbon-fiber wijzerplaat, Ducati Corse (race divisie) logo en bandje met rood stiksel. En dat voor slechts ruim 2x de prijs van de gewone Flieger. Later werden andere modellen gebruikt (chrono's met Valjoux 7750 movement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik moet bekennen dat ik inderdaad al een paar keer naar G-Shocks gekeken heb, maar zie door de bomen het bos niet meer. Wel neig ik naar de grotere modellen, maar die schieten ook hun (mijn) doel voorbij: dit zou 'n horloge zijn dat ik meeneem als ik op de motor ben, maar de grotere modellen passen niet onder de mouw van het leren pak, of, zo ze dat wel doen, zitten dan reuze oncomfortabel :-( Maar toch, ik sluit het zeker niet uit dat een G-Shock in mijn collectie belandt. Jullie worden bedankt ;-)


Hmmm, dan vind ik zo'n Fortis toch mooier met een steriele wijzerplaat  Wel een geweldige deal inderdaad, op die twee horloges!

Als het horloge ook nog onder een (nauwsluitend) motorpak moet passen denk ik dat bijvoorbeeld de 6900 en GX-56 al wel afvallen. De 5600 serie is wel erg compact, Dimer heeft er een zwart-oranje variant van, die zou ook prima bij jouw outfit passen denk ik ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag op de Duitse toer!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag op de Duitse toer!


Prachtig, wat een lume!

Zelf de Poljot weer om.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Dan vind je deze nog beter (ik was te goedkoop om de echte prent, groter formaat en zonder irritante text) te bestellen. Deze is gemaakt op één van de 3 Sisters in de Texas Hill Country - misschien wel de beste motorwegen in heel Texas. Alleen wordt er ook akelig veel gecontroleerd, met name nadat een paar idioten die niet konden rijden, maar toch meenden hun maten te moeten bijbenen, zichzelf gekeeld hadden (en tot overmaat van ramp werd toen ook de snelheidslimiet nog eens verlaagd)


Die is idd nog beter. Zonde idd helaas verpesten velen het voor de rest. Zaterdag ook weer een paar malloten tegen gekomen. Even erachter gereden en dan zie je het gespannen duw en trek-werk.... brrrr. Gelijk maar weer een andere route genomen.

[On-topic]

Deze vandaag voor mij:

Casio AW-600 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Prachtig, wat een lume!
> 
> Zelf de Poljot weer om.


Zonder UV-flashlight en 8 seconden sluitertijd was het wat minder indrukwekkend geweest hoor 

Weet zeker dat van jouw Poljot ook zo'n foto te maken is!


----------



## Racka

Ik heb m'n best gedaan maar krijg em niet zo mooi op de foto als jij. Ik vind die van de Poljot erg mooi maar de wijzerplaat van de Archimede vind ik toch mooier zo. Is helemaal compleet en toch rustig. Het zou zo maar kunnen zijn dat mijn volgend horloge toch weer een Pilot wordt :-d. Stowa (mit oder ohne logo), Archimede, Fortis. Die van Ron is ook zoo mooi en Fortis heeft sowieso al een kleine voorkeur.... zo veel moois, zo veel verleidingen.... :-s


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag begonnen met de SD


Rolex Seadweller 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Echter al 30m geleden ging de deurbel en jawel een nieuwe duiker is gearriveerd. Wie het raad krijgt een eervolle vermelding,.... beetje flauw want weet zeker dat het niet geraden zal worden. Helaas momenteel even niet mobiel dus foto's zullen nog een paar dagen duren. In de tussentijd ben ik er iig erg blij mee.  Daarbij loopt het horloge aardig te snel dus gaat eerst nog weg voor een service-beurt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Ik heb m'n best gedaan maar krijg em niet zo mooi op de foto als jij. Ik vind die van de Poljot erg mooi maar de wijzerplaat van de Archimede vind ik toch mooier zo. Is helemaal compleet en toch rustig. Het zou zo maar kunnen zijn dat mijn volgend horloge toch weer een Pilot wordt :-d. Stowa (mit oder ohne logo), Archimede, Fortis. Die van Ron is ook zoo mooi en Fortis heeft sowieso al een kleine voorkeur.... zo veel moois, zo veel verleidingen.... :-s


Het is toch een mooie foto hoor Rachid!
Het zou kunnen dat ik mijn foto met nog iets meer licht heb genomen, waardoor je ook de rest van het horloge nog iets meer ziet. Bovendien speel ik meestal ook nog een beetje met helderheid en contrast op de computer.

Tja, vertel mij wat over die verleidingen ;-)
Ik heb toevallig gisteren nog rond zitten kijken op de website van Laco, wil toch eigenlijk wel een echt, traditioneel pilot-horloge hebben, van een van de oorspronkelijke merken. Ik weet dat het een beetje vloeken in de kerk is, maar ze hebben er nu ook een met een ETA-quartz uurwerk, die er voor de rest helemaal historisch correct uitziet, die mijn hartje toch sneller doet kloppen 



Bidle said:


> Vandaag begonnen met de SD
> 
> 
> Rolex Seadweller 06 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Echter al 30m geleden ging de deurbel en jawel een nieuwe duiker is gearriveerd. Wie het raad krijgt een eervolle vermelding,.... beetje flauw want weet zeker dat het niet geraden zal worden. Helaas momenteel even niet mobiel dus foto's zullen nog een paar dagen duren. In de tussentijd ben ik er iig erg blij mee.  Daarbij loopt het horloge aardig te snel dus gaat eerst nog weg voor een service-beurt.


Hmmm, dan zal het die Doxa nog wel niet zijn denk ik :-d

Misschien eens een keertje een klassieke Seiko?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, dan zal het die Doxa nog wel niet zijn denk ik :-d
> 
> Misschien eens een keertje een klassieke Seiko?


Nope, heb al een mooie Seiko liggen weliswaar geen duiker maar toch. Het is een onbekend merk beginnend met een C en eindigt op een a en het is niet Certina! Zal straks even proberen toch een pre-view foto te maken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Nope, heb al een mooie Seiko liggen weliswaar geen duiker maar toch. Het is een onbekend merk beginnend met een C en eindigt op een a en het is niet Certina! Zal straks even proberen toch een pre-view foto te maken.


De enige andere die dan bij me opkomt is CYMA, voor de rest kan ik zonder google nergens op komen


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> De enige andere die dan bij me opkomt is CYMA, voor de rest kan ik zonder google nergens op komen


Foto's zijn bijna klaar, enkel nog uploaden en categoriseren!


----------



## Bidle

Foto's gemaakt horloge voorgesteld:


Clama sub300 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-diver-i-like-549466.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk, daar had ik dus niet eerder van gehoord 

Een van de vele merken die kopje onder is gegaan een jaar of 30 geleden neem ik aan? 

Heel erg leuk design, kan me niet herinneren dat ik ooit eerder zo'n kastvorm heb gezien, echt bijzonder!
Ik las in het andere topic dat je nog wat twijfelde over het bandje, ik denk dat het misschien wel gaaf zou zijn om hier een mooie kwaliteit mesh voor te gebruiken, zou een goede match zijn voor een horloge uit die tijd!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk, daar had ik dus niet eerder van gehoord
> 
> Een van de vele merken die kopje onder is gegaan een jaar of 30 geleden neem ik aan?
> 
> Heel erg leuk design, kan me niet herinneren dat ik ooit eerder zo'n kastvorm heb gezien, echt bijzonder!
> Ik las in het andere topic dat je nog wat twijfelde over het bandje, ik denk dat het misschien wel gaaf zou zijn om hier een mooie kwaliteit mesh voor te gebruiken, zou een goede match zijn voor een horloge uit die tijd!


Thx! Mesh zou kunnen maar denk dat het dan een te glimmend totaal wordt, ik ga er iig nog eens over na denken. Merk is idd niet meer onder ons of juist wel.... ;-) Echter heeft het waarschijnlijk niet veel voorgesteld want er is bar weinig over te vinden. Ook de uurwerkjes zijn niet echt denderend, maar wel gewone werkpaardjes. Daarbij ben ik nog weleens andere tegen gekomen en heb sowieso al drie verschillende deksels gezien.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Unne Grote Piloot deze woensdag!


----------



## EricSW

Deze 'Homage' vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Blauwe Chronotac:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Voor mij nog steeds de Clama:


Clama sub300 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ligt het nou aan mij of heeft die Clama een enorme Doxa vibe (of eigenlijk andersom dus...)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ligt het nou aan mij of heeft die Clama een enorme Doxa vibe (of eigenlijk andersom dus...)


Nu je het zegt, die wijzerplaat lijkt wel erg Doxa-ig :think:

Misschien dat Bidle er daarom voor is gevallen


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ligt het nou aan mij of heeft die Clama een enorme Doxa vibe (of eigenlijk andersom dus...)


Wijzerplaat heeft idd wel iets weg van een Doxa, maar vind het zelf erg mee vallen. Wellicht omdat ik al een tijd in de duikers zit. Zo vinden veel mensen alle rolexen ook op elkaar lijken. Vermoed dat het gewoon door de cushion-kast komt die overigens ook erg verschillend (met name de extra hoek op het einde bij de Clama) is. Daarbij wellicht ook dat het net lijkt of de Doxa ook een dubbele bezel heeft.

Mocht er idd sprake zijn van jatwerk dan was Doxa het origineel, want horloge was vermoedelijk eerder op de markt.

Verschillen:

- Cylops
- Tachy-schaal
- sunburst
- lijnen voor de vier vakken zijn doorgetrokken
- Andere wijzers
- Andere indexen
- Tja wat is eigenlijk wel gelijk; oke de merk en model-naam in hetzelfde kwadrant. 










Mooi hè:

Clama sub300 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nu je het zegt, die wijzerplaat lijkt wel erg Doxa-ig :think:
> 
> Misschien dat Bidle er daarom voor is gevallen


Wie weet wel.... Hmmm, moet zeggen dat ik met name eerder de stijl van de jaren zeventig me erg bevalt. Die zie je bijvoorbeeld ook, op geheel andere manier, bij de Lasita terug komen.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag is meneer Max Bill weer aan de beurt:


Junghans Max Bill 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## om-4

Een Lanco


----------



## EricSW

Die is mooi zeg! Helemaal goed!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeker, twee zeer fraaie horloges! 
Had die Max Bill graag eens gezien, maar goed, we weten hoe dat is gelopen ;-)

Zelf een van mijn minst favoriete horloges om vandaag. Eigenlijk uitsluitend omdat het ook zo'n zonde is om het helemaal nooit meer te dragen.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Een Lanco
> 
> View attachment 450649


Oi, oi, oi, mooi zeg, kun je er iets meer over vertellen? Uurwerkje, etc?


----------



## vanhessche

Het weer viel mee vandaag en dus de motor nog eens uitgehaald!









Daarbij de Seiko om met mijn nieuwe Zulu en even een poging gedaan om een foto te maken.
Spijtig van de reflectie, maar ik heb geen professioneel materiaal


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ziet eruit alsof het hard kan


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Het weer viel mee vandaag en dus de motor nog eens uitgehaald!
> 
> View attachment 450746
> 
> 
> Daarbij de Seiko om met mijn nieuwe Zulu en even een poging gedaan om een foto te maken.
> Spijtig van de reflectie, maar ik heb geen professioneel materiaal
> 
> View attachment 450747


Kun je gelijk iets doen aan die schaamranden. ;-)

De Seiko past er wel goed bij met zijn rode wijzer. 
Maarre mooie motor! Vooral fijne stabiele motor in de bochten. Enne houd het glimmende gedeelte boven.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag mijn Eric Haze (de eerste) maar eens aangedaan.


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Kun je gelijk iets doen aan die schaamranden. ;-)


Haha  word aan gewerkt!
Achteraan gaat het de goede kant uit, maar om hem vooraan helemaal rond te rijden moet je toch serieus je best doen 
En betreft dat glimmende deel bovenaan, vandaag serieus in de remmen mogen gaan, een mevrouw met een auto die achter een tractor reed en uit de andere richting kwam sloeg plots af omdat ze op haar oprit moest zijn aan mijn kant van de weg. Waarschijnlijk had ze mij niet gezien doordat ze achter die brede tractor reed en sloeg ze dus maar mooi af net voor mijn neus :roll:
Gelukkig was het binnen de bebouwde kom en reed ik maar 50, dus nog net voor haar kunnen stoppen en allemaal goed afgelopen.
Toch even boos haar kant uit gekeken en dan maar rustig verder gereden, en het de eerstvolgende 5 minuten zeer rustigaan gedaan


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Haha  word aan gewerkt!
> Achteraan gaat het de goede kant uit, maar om hem vooraan helemaal rond te rijden moet je toch serieus je best doen
> En betreft dat glimmende deel bovenaan, vandaag serieus in de remmen mogen gaan, een mevrouw met een auto die achter een tractor reed en uit de andere richting kwam sloeg plots af omdat ze op haar oprit moest zijn aan mijn kant van de weg. Waarschijnlijk had ze mij niet gezien doordat ze achter die brede tractor reed en sloeg ze dus maar mooi af net voor mijn neus :roll:
> Gelukkig was het binnen de bebouwde kom en reed ik maar 50, dus nog net voor haar kunnen stoppen en allemaal goed afgelopen.
> Toch even boos haar kant uit gekeken en dan maar rustig verder gereden, en het de eerstvolgende 5 minuten zeer rustigaan gedaan


Wees maar voorzichtig! Heb helaas al het één en ander meegemaakt. Wellicht leuk om een keer een circuit-dag te doen onder begeleiding. Kun je best veel van leren. Schaamranden is verder ook niet erg en komt van zelf wel vanuit vertrouwen in de motor hebben. Voor is een iets ander verhaal en met name door hard in te sturen, maar dat komt daarna wel. 

Ziet er iig goed uit en wellicht zien je banden er nog een keer zo uit: _(foto uit de oude doos)_



Ach ja, het belangrijkst is dat je het naar je zin hebt op je motor, maar weet iig zeker dat je meer fun zal hebben als die schaamranden langzaam verdwijnen. Omdat je dan nog meer zult genieten van de bochten waar het ding uiteindelijk voor is gemaakt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kan iemand me effe uitleggen what the hell schaamranden zijn?


----------



## Bidle

Glimmende randjes aan de rand van een voorband en/of achterband van de motor. Daarmee kun je zien of de motorrijder het totale loopvlak benut in bochten. Als deze nog glimmen is er op die plek nog geen contact geweest met het wegdek. Dus veel voorkomende opmerkingen zijn dan ook:

Je moest je schamen dat je dat stuk rubber nog niet hebt gebruikt. 
Je moest je schamen dat je als een oud wijf door de bochten gaat.

Het één en ander is ook wel een beetje afhankelijk van het type motor. Bijvoorbeeld op een flinke Chopper zul je vaak eerst met je treeplanken op de grond komen dus schaamranden zijn niet uit te sluiten. Daarnaast ligt het ook nog eens aan je soort band, zo lopen mijn huidige banden van de SM erg vlak en dat betekend dan ook gelijk dat je extreem plat moet om de schaamranden eraf te rijden. Zo ver zelfs dat de stepjes de grond moeten raken en deze zitten aanzienlijk hoger dan bij een sport-motor. 

Persoonlijk vind ik schaamranden niet zo erg en is het niks om je voor te schamen. Al helemaal niet op de openbare weg!!

Dan heb je nog 'over de rand rijden' Dat is als je eigenlijk nog platter gaat. De zijkant van de band gaat dan iets bol staan waardoor je loopvlak mee gaat met het platter gaan van de motor. Enfin, ben je weer een beetje op de hoogte. ;-)


----------



## malus65

Vandaag en gisteren eigenlijk ook:

Omega Seamaster









Volgens mij heb ik hiermee gelijk ook een soort van Graal te pakken. Ik kijk heel regelmatig naar andere, meestal vintage chrono's, maar slechts zelden zie ik er één die ik net zo mooi of mooier vind dan deze... de Speedmaster MKII racing is er één die ik ook prachtig vind. En de Breitling Trans Ocean, en de oude Heuers en de... b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Glimmende randjes aan de rand van een voorband en/of achterband van de motor. Daarmee kun je zien of de motorrijder het totale loopvlak benut in bochten. Als deze nog glimmen is er op die plek nog geen contact geweest met het wegdek. Dus veel voorkomende opmerkingen zijn dan ook:
> 
> Je moest je schamen dat je dat stuk rubber nog niet hebt gebruikt.
> Je moest je schamen dat je als een oud wijf door de bochten gaat.
> 
> Het één en ander is ook wel een beetje afhankelijk van het type motor. Bijvoorbeeld op een flinke Chopper zul je vaak eerst met je treeplanken op de grond komen dus schaamranden zijn niet uit te sluiten. Daarnaast ligt het ook nog eens aan je soort band, zo lopen mijn huidige banden van de SM erg vlak en dat betekend dan ook gelijk dat je extreem plat moet om de schaamranden eraf te rijden. Zo ver zelfs dat de stepjes de grond moeten raken en deze zitten aanzienlijk hoger dan bij een sport-motor.
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik schaamranden niet zo erg en is het niks om je voor te schamen. Al helemaal niet op de openbare weg!!
> 
> Dan heb je nog 'over de rand rijden' Dat is als je eigenlijk nog platter gaat. De zijkant van de band gaat dan iets bol staan waardoor je loopvlak mee gaat met het platter gaan van de motor. Enfin, ben je weer een beetje op de hoogte. ;-)


Aaah, okee, nu begrijp ik 'm!!

Door autorijders worden die dingen ook wel aso-randjes genoemd, zodra ze niet meer glimmen uiteraard ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Aaah, okee, nu begrijp ik 'm!!
> 
> Door autorijders worden die dingen ook wel aso-randjes genoemd, zodra ze niet meer glimmen uiteraard ;-)


Je hoeft er niet hard de bocht door hoor. Juist makkelijker om weg te rijden bij korte bochten.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Vandaag en gisteren eigenlijk ook:
> 
> Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volgens mij heb ik hiermee gelijk ook een soort van Graal te pakken. Ik kijk heel regelmatig naar andere, meestal vintage chrono's, maar slechts zelden zie ik er één die ik net zo mooi of mooier vind dan deze... de Speedmaster MKII racing is er één die ik ook prachtig vind. En de Breitling Trans Ocean, en de oude Heuers en de... b-)


Blijft ook echt een super mooi horloge!! Niet meer weg doen.


----------



## om-4

Bidle said:


> Oi, oi, oi, mooi zeg, kun je er iets meer over vertellen? Uurwerkje, etc?


Kan helaas niets vertellen over wat er onder de plaat ligt van die Lanco. eea generic incabloc.
70's fashion diver. Heeft geen schroefdeksel maar is geperst.

Ik ben nog niet zover dat ik specifieke uurwerken herken. Vond hem wel cool en hij loopt heel nauwkeurig.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Kan helaas niets vertellen over wat er onder de plaat ligt van die Lanco. eea generic incabloc.
> 70's fashion diver. Heeft geen schroefdeksel maar is geperst.
> 
> Ik ben nog niet zover dat ik specifieke uurwerken herken. Vond hem wel cool en hij loopt heel nauwkeurig.


Hij is erg leuk, wees er zuinig op!


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


> ..... Het zou zo maar kunnen zijn dat mijn volgend horloge toch weer een Pilot wordt :-d. Stowa (mit oder ohne logo), Archimede, Fortis. Die van Ron is ook zoo mooi en Fortis heeft sowieso al een kleine voorkeur.... zo veel moois, zo veel verleidingen.... :-s


Misschien kan ik je over de drempel helpen, Rachid; slechts uren terug uit Calgary speciaal voor jou deze foto gemaakt (dit is dus ook wat ik vandaag draag en het horloge dat mee op reis was):










Ikzelf heb (duidelijk) ook een zwak voor Piloten-horloges en er zijn heel veel, hele mooie; je hebt ze zelf al opgenoemd: Fortis, Archimede, Stowa, Laco, ..... Tussen haakjes, Mart, Laco met quartz uurwerk, daar zou ik toch nog eens heel goed over nadenken. :think: :think: :think: Volgens mij krijg je daar spijt van. Hetzelfde horloge is evenwel ook met mechanisch uurwerk te koop.

En dan nog even OT - van het eigenlijke onderwerp af: was niet bekend met de term schaamranden, hoewel ik meteen wist wat bedoeld werd. Hier - in het engels - praat men over chicken strips en dan bedoelen ze niet die dingen van KFC. Chicken strips en schaamranden zijn complementair en vormen samen de hele band: het platte middenstrookje. Toen ik nog in NL woonde had ik nooit 'n plat stuk midden in de band, maar hier is dat een heel ander verhaal. Wegen in Texas zijn overwegend recht met af en toe een flauwe bocht. Dat komt dan uit op een kruising waarvoor je moet stoppen, dus het "scrubben" van de zijkanten van je banden gebeurt zowat nooit. Als ik met kornuiten in de Hill Country ga "gummen" dan rij ik zo'n 700 km op één dag waarvan hooguit 150 - 200 op bochtige stuurweggetjes. D'r zijn heel wat betere lokaties om te wonen, maar daar is geen werk .....

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ikzelf heb (duidelijk) ook een zwak voor Piloten-horloges en er zijn heel veel, hele mooie; je hebt ze zelf al opgenoemd: Fortis, Archimede, Stowa, Laco, ..... Tussen haakjes, Mart, Laco met quartz uurwerk, daar zou ik toch nog eens heel goed over nadenken. :think: :think: :think: Volgens mij krijg je daar spijt van. Hetzelfde horloge is evenwel ook met mechanisch uurwerk te koop.
> 
> Ron


Hmmm, ja, Laco Quartz klinkt niet echt lekker he? 
Maar goed, ik heb al een mechanische Pilot, die Laco zou dan meer een 'convenience quartz' worden. Altijd de goede tijd, maar toch een historisch correct uiterlijk..

Wat ik vandaag omheb:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, ja, Laco Quartz klinkt niet echt lekker he?
> Maar goed, ik heb al een mechanische Pilot, die Laco zou dan meer een 'convenience quartz' worden. Altijd de goede tijd, maar toch een historisch correct uiterlijk..
> 
> Wat ik vandaag omheb:


Even het decor van de foto veranderen en je wijzers op 10:10 zetten; Dan heb je een super foto! 

Vanochtend pakketje afgeleverd op Doxa op staal en een mooie bijpassende zomerse band. Dus na 2 jaar wikken en wegen..... even die van Ernie gezien en gelijk de knoop doorgehakt! Even gedoe met verstellen van de band maar zit al herlijk om de pols. 

Foto's...?? Wat zijn dat?


----------



## malus65

Alweer deze:










De combi met de maan slaat eigenlijk nergens op...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Even het decor van de foto veranderen en je wijzers op 10:10 zetten; Dan heb je een super foto!
> 
> Vanochtend pakketje afgeleverd op Doxa op staal en een mooie bijpassende zomerse band. Dus na 2 jaar wikken en wegen..... even die van Ernie gezien en gelijk de knoop doorgehakt! Even gedoe met verstellen van de band maar zit al herlijk om de pols.
> 
> Foto's...?? Wat zijn dat?


Daarvoor ben ik toch net te weinig een fotografie-liefhebber denk ik ;-)

Wel errug gaaf dat je Doxa binnen is! Ik ben heel benieuwd naar de eerste plaatjes!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Daarvoor ben ik toch net te weinig een fotografie-liefhebber denk ik ;-)
> 
> Wel errug gaaf dat je Doxa binnen is! Ik ben heel benieuwd naar de eerste plaatjes!


Dat zal helaas nog wel even duren want voorlopig kom ik daar niet aan toe, maar komt goed.


----------



## om-4

Grappig te zien hoe de threads zich hier ontwikkelen.
Zoek me een breuk soms langs al die vertakkingen.

Maar goed. Vandaag de SKX013 maar weer es van stal gehaald.


----------



## malus65

om-4 said:


> Grappig te zien hoe de threads zich hier ontwikkelen.
> Zoek me een breuk soms langs al die vertakkingen.
> 
> Maar goed. Vandaag de SKX013 maar weer es van stal gehaald.
> 
> View attachment 451590


Mooie strakke foto!


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Mooie strakke foto!


+1


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Grappig te zien hoe de threads zich hier ontwikkelen.
> Zoek me een breuk soms langs al die vertakkingen.
> 
> Maar goed. Vandaag de SKX013 maar weer es van stal gehaald.
> 
> View attachment 451590


Prachtige foto inderdaad!

Tipje, Chip, je kan de weergave ook op Linear Mode zetten, dan staat alles gewoon chronologisch onder elkaar! Is iets makkelijker om overzicht te houden dan


----------



## om-4

Seiko Caesar vandaag.









en een linkje voor de motorliefhebbers onder ons.
shinya kimura @ chabott engineering on Vimeo


----------



## Lester Burnham

M'n Alpha Radiomir hommage weer eens vandaag!

Zo'n Radiomir-kast blijft toch prachtig moet ik zeggen..
Al helemaal in combinatie met het gebolde saffierglas dat Alpha op deze hommage heeft gemonteerd.


----------



## Racka

Vandaag de Poljot Aviator weer. Maar even een leuke foto proberen te maken ;-)










En over die schaamranden a.k.a. chickenstrips. Zo kom je er ook snel van af :


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Vandaag de Poljot Aviator weer. Maar even een leuke foto proberen te maken ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En over die schaamranden a.k.a. chickenstrips. Zo kom je er ook snel van af :
> 
> YouTube - ‪Titane team acrobatie [HQ]‬‏


Mooie foto, heeft wel iets met die kleuren zo!!

filmpje... lekker gecontroleerd...: not.


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> Mooie foto, heeft wel iets met die kleuren zo!!
> 
> filmpje... lekker gecontroleerd...: not.


Thanks!

Ik vond het filmpje best spectaculair! Maar ja, ik ben ook niets gewend hè....


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ik vond het filmpje best spectaculair! Maar ja, ik ben ook niets gewend hè....


Kijk maar even naar Chris, dan zie je hoe het ook kan en dit met een zware BMW! 
YouTube - ‪Chris Pfeiffer HMT 2011‬‏

Vandaag draag ik.... duh:

Gisteravond toch maar even snel een foto genomen met de telefoon... zoals we gewend zijn spat de kwaliteit er van af. ;-)


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Ik zit toch liever op mijn mountainbikje. Die kan trouwens ook best plat hoor 








 

Precious Hearts vandaag en Bram z'n B-Shock, zoals Mart 'm noemt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


>


Hehe, leuke teaser joh ;-)

Ik wed dat je niet kan wachten tot je een keer een uurtje vrij bent met je Doxa en je D700+materiaal!



Sjors said:


> Precious Hearts vandaag en Bram z'n B-Shock, zoals Mart 'm noemt.


Zo is het maar net ;-)

Weet je trouwens dat jij makkelijk de autoriteit hebt om dit type gewoon B-Shock te nick-namen?  En dat de hele wereld het dan gaat overnemen, heb je eigenlijk een horloge naar je zoon vernoemd, wel gaaf b-)


----------



## Oldheritage

Lester Burnham said:


> Zeker, twee zeer fraaie horloges!
> Had die Max Bill graag eens gezien, maar goed, we weten hoe dat is gelopen ;-)
> 
> Zelf een van mijn minst favoriete horloges om vandaag. Eigenlijk uitsluitend omdat het ook zo'n zonde is om het helemaal nooit meer te dragen.


Voor dit zomerse weer vind ik hem eigenlijk nog wel iets hebben :-!


----------



## malus65

Vandaag de hele dag de Seiko Starfish:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een pilootje omgehad:










iets herkenbaarder dan die lumeshot van Bidle ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag een pilootje omgehad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iets herkenbaarder dan die lumeshot van Bidle ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Iets duidelijkere foto's dan ;-)..... heb hem ook nog steeds om.


Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Flauw hè! 


Doxa 1200T 27.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 25.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb lekker al gespiekt op je flickr ;-)

Petje af Bidle |>


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb lekker al gespiekt op je flickr ;-)
> 
> Petje af Bidle |>


Thx, je bent nog laat wakker!! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Thx, je bent nog laat wakker!! ;-)


Mwah, ben gisteren redelijk op tijd naar bed gegaan, zit een beetje in een fout dag-nacht ritme, probeer het de afgelopen weken weer om te draaien 

Maar goed, voor 2 uur lig ik sowieso nooit in bed.


----------



## malus65

Vandaag lekker vintage met mijn Aquastar op een Tropic Sport:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk blauw bandje! Soort van Isofrane avant la lettre 

Zelf een Explorer hommage vandaag:


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuk blauw bandje! Soort van Isofrane avant la lettre
> 
> Zelf een Explorer hommage vandaag:


Dat bandje werd er destijds bijgeleverd, geloof ik. Ik heb de originele gesp er ook bij:










Alleen al voor deze Tropic wordt tot wel 100 dollar gevraagd op Ebay... 
Loopt die Alpha trouwens mooi? Zit daar een Seagull uurwerk in?


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> Dat bandje werd er destijds bijgeleverd, geloof ik. Ik heb de originele gesp er ook bij:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleen al voor deze Tropic wordt tot wel 100 dollar gevraagd op Ebay...
> Loopt die Alpha trouwens mooi? Zit daar een Seagull uurwerk in?


Mooi hoor, echte NOS zo te zien! Of heel erg zuinig op gepast 

Mijn Alpha heeft een Shanghai B GMT uurwerk onder de motorkap liggen, prima uurwerkje, met de hand op te winden en te hacken. Horloge loopt ergens tussen de +15 en +20 per dag, wat voor mij prima is. Ik vraag niet meer van een horloge van een paar tientjes.

Alleen stopt Alpha tegenwoordig een ander uurwerk in de GMT-modellen, ze zijn overgestapt op een Guangzhou Dixmont 2813 GMT uurwerk. Deze is niet meer te hacken.


----------



## Bidle

Idd erg mooi, heb zelf een Tropical bij een Omega en een Memosail maar vind het niet echt comfortabele bandjes... te glad en niet echt prettig als het erg warm is. Samen met de Omega zijn dit wel de favorieten uit jouw collectie.


----------



## vanhessche

malus65 said:


> Alleen al voor deze Tropic wordt tot wel 100 dollar gevraagd op Ebay...


Meen je dat? Hoe komt het dat daar zoveel geld voor wordt gegeven?

Ik heb er nog eentje liggen die ik niet meer gebruik want ik vind het ook niet zo prettig dragen, dus hij zou eigenlijk weg mogen.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Meen je dat? Hoe komt het dat daar zoveel geld voor wordt gegeven?
> 
> Ik heb er nog eentje liggen die ik niet meer gebruik want ik vind het ook niet zo prettig dragen, dus hij zou eigenlijk weg mogen.
> 
> View attachment 452710
> 
> View attachment 452711


Je ziet ze ook wel voor minder, maar zie ze meestal voor een max €45,- gaan als er op geboden word. Koop er zelf af en toe één voor kennissen met vintage horloges of als ik zelf weer iets gekregen heb wat de deur uit kan.

Hier een paar voorbeelden:
http://cgi.ebay.nl/Bracelet-TROPIC-...es_Montres&hash=item27bba2b15b#ht_4133wt_1141
http://cgi.ebay.nl/Original-TROPIC-...enarmbänder&hash=item19c61b6caf#ht_500wt_1156

Deze heb ik vaker gekocht:
http://cgi.ebay.nl/NOS-Original-TRO...ultDomain_0&hash=item20b45ed71b#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## malus65

Grappig, die laatste heb ik ook gekocht, juist om de originele band te sparen:-d Ik vind die bandjes wel okee hoor. Ze zijn lekker soepel en ik merk ook dat ik het extra leuk vindt om ook de authentieke band erbij te dragen. De prijzen lopen nogal erg uiteen en verschillen per breedte ook. 20mm sport in zwart is erg gezocht geloof ik, tenminste wordt daar erg veel voor gevraagd. Ik heb het ook wel eens aan Henrik gevraagd, die had/heeft een hele partij opgekocht. 
Ik vind Aquastar een leuk merk. Deze Seatime is zeker geen "cutting edge" horlogetechniek, maar met zo'n ding om is het wel gelijk duidelijk dat je een liefhebber bent.
Ik draag meestal een paar dagen hetzelfde horloge. Gemiddeld wissel ik drie keer per week. De Omega heb ik bijvoorbeeld een hele tijd niet gedragen, tot deze week. Momenteel heb ik mijn Fortis al een paar weken niet meer om gehad.:roll:


----------



## vanhessche

Mooi, thx voor de links Bidle.
Ik zal hem één dezer dagen eens op eBay zetten. De meeste gaan precies voor rond de €40, zal ik dan ook maar doen hé


----------



## Sjors

Sorry, een dagje te laat gepost. Gisteren een beetje het snot van onder mijn ogen gereden op de fiets. Hier twee foto's van de pauze, ergens op een boerderij uispanning:








 








 

Guardian Angels Raysman. Is ie meteen weer opgeladen (sorry voor de crappy iPhone 3G foto's). 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Sorry, een dagje te laat gepost. Gisteren een beetje het snot van onder mijn ogen gereden op de fiets. Hier twee foto's van de pauze, ergens op een boerderij uispanning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian Angels Raysman. Is ie meteen weer opgeladen (sorry voor de crappy iPhone 3G foto's).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ziet er goed uit Sjors, ben gek op appeltaart!!! Heerlijk.

Voor mij, uiteraard, nog steeds de Doxa:


Doxa 1200T 19.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Ziet er goed uit Sjors, ben gek op appeltaart!!! Heerlijk.


Hé Art,

Ik weet ook wel de tentjes te vinden waar de appeltaart net iets lekkerer is. Deze was geweldig goed. Voor een andere appeltaart moet ik zo'n 30 kilometer fietsen (en dan daarna nog terug ook), maar die is het ook waard.

By the way, ik heb gewoon de thee opgedronken. Ik zou gisteren waarschijnlijk na een biertje niet vooruit meer zijn gekomen. Mooie straps trouwens om je Doxa 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een bizar drukke werkdag achter de rug, de rijen stonden tot bijna in de winkel, door het hele magazijn heen. Pakweg 50/60 karretjes zijn vol achtergelaten door mensen die afhaakten bij de aanblik van de rij. Dat was dus nog even lekker overwerken/opruimen...

Om mijn pols, een blauwe Mudman!


----------



## Vleeshomp

Aan den linker pols










En aan den rechter pols


----------



## Martin_B

Een eigen knutselprojectje om vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik wil ook nog een keer een California dial kopen, vind het heel erg gaaf! |>


----------



## Sjors

Grappig ding Martin, wat is het?


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Grappig ding Martin, wat is het?


Dank je 
De kast komt van een Parnis homage, wijzerplaat is een sandwich-california van Getat, wijzers zijn van helanarou, en het uurwerk is een SeaGull ST36. Bandje komt van de rikketik. Dus een beetje samengeraapt zooitje ;-)

Vanaf het moment dat ik die plaat bij Getat zag, wilde ik er een horloge hebben met deze erin. Dus heb ik hem zelf maar in elkaar geplakt, mijn eerste Mod b-)




























Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Erg netjes gedaan hoor!! |>


----------



## Racka

Erg mooi Martin, petje af.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeer zeker een mooi resultaat!

Zelf vandaag een Final Frog omgedaan.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze parnis vandaag:










Het leuke aan deze vind ik dat hij de stijl van PP heeft, maar zonder dat een bestaand model is nageaapt (voor zover ik heb kunnen vinden...). En een zeer acceptabel formaat met z'n 40mm.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Deze parnis vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het leuke aan deze vind ik dat hij de stijl van PP heeft, maar zonder dat een bestaand model is nageaapt (voor zover ik heb kunnen vinden...). En een zeer acceptabel formaat met z'n 40mm.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heeft idd een eigen gezicht, maar vind het niet direct op Patek lijken... mede ook door de indexen en de wafel-structur. Laatste hoort mee bij AP.

Zelf toch maar even gewisseld:

JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## malus65

Deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Heeft idd een eigen gezicht, maar vind het niet direct op Patek lijken... mede ook door de indexen en de wafel-structur. Laatste hoort mee bij AP.


 't Is met name de kastvorm die enigszins gelijkt. 









En PP is natuurlijk hét voorbeeld van de kalenderfuncties op subdials.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## om-4

Tissot PR518


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die uurmarkers zijn echt zeer mooi |>

Wil zelf nog een keer een T-touch uitproberen/kopen, leuke dingetjes. Begrijp ook niet dat er niet meer fabrikanten zijn die ook experimenteren met Touch-techniek, zeker niet in deze tijd, nu iedereen touchscreen smartphones heeft.


----------



## Bidle

Hamilton gebruikt precies hetzelfde!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah kijk, die had ik dus nog nooit gezien 

Maar goed, Hamilton en Tissot zijn natuurlijk tweelingbroertjes tegenwoordig.


----------



## mcfr




----------



## Racka

malus65 said:


> Deze:


Mooi horloge, er zit een bepaalde rust in door de kleurencombi. Een flat six (p'6340) chrono staat trouwens ook op de welbekende (lange) lijst. Met z'n 44mm zo'n beetje het grootste wat ik aan(om) durf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, gave rotor


----------



## Bidle

Moet zeggen dat ik de Porsche Design horloges, de meeste dan, altijd wel kan waarderen!

Vandaag gaat weer de JLC om heb er toch erg veel plezier van en het Grade 5 lijkt net staal:

JLC MCDC 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die JLC en de Explorer II zijn volgens mij de twee horloges die je het vaakst draagt, of niet? Als ik zo de WRUW-threads een beetje volg door de maanden heen 

Geen verkeerd duo ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Die JLC en de Explorer II zijn volgens mij de twee horloges die je het vaakst draagt, of niet? Als ik zo de WRUW-threads een beetje volg door de maanden heen
> 
> Geen verkeerd duo ;-)


Geen idee eigenlijk. De ExpII sowieso, maar dat is ook echt mijn horloge. Zal er eens op gaan letten.


----------



## Vleeshomp

Toch zou ik die JLC wel een x willen proberen (a)

Pfff wat een pracht apparaat!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Basis duiker vandaag


----------



## EricSW

Deze wederom:


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Basis duiker vandaag


Mooi!


----------



## om-4

wat simpels vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Deze wederom:


Dit blijven toch ook oer-klokken! Ben overigens wel benieuwd naar de ballen in de achtergrond? Zit er een verhaal aan vast?


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Dit blijven toch ook oer-klokken! Ben overigens wel benieuwd naar de ballen in de achtergrond? Zit er een verhaal aan vast?


Haha, die ballen liggen gewoon in een schaal op de keukentafel om de tafel op te leuken. Maar idd een 'oerklok' zoals jij het zegt, nog geen seconde spijt gehad van de aankoop.

Wel grappig trouwens, toen ik de foto plaatste bedacht ik nog dat ik 's een wat meer 'duikhorloge' achtige foto van het ding moest gaan maken...


----------



## vanhessche

Nog steeds ...









Die Zulu is echt heel comfortabel |>


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Nog steeds ...
> 
> Die Zulu is echt heel comfortabel |>


Moet zeggen dat ik ook wel te spreken ben over Zulu's heb er net weer twee besteld voor de Doxa. Had enkel nog versies liggen met een pvd sluitwerk... rest allemaal weg gegeven; handig van me.


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Moet zeggen dat ik de Porsche Design horloges, de meeste dan, altijd wel kan waarderen!
> 
> Vandaag gaat weer de JLC om heb er toch erg veel plezier van en het Grade 5 lijkt net staal:
> 
> JLC MCDC 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik vind dit echt een prachtklok!
Over de Porsche: er staat op het Horlogeforum een mooie te koop, inclusief zo'n gave rotor
Vandaag overigens mijn Seiko Kinetic Starfish om:










Heb er nog eentje op de kop weten te tikken in Engeland, net een andere uitvoering. Ik vind het leuke horloges en nog goed te betalen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb alvast mijn meest shiny Frogman omgehangen voor het Shock The World feest vanavond!


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Bidle

Hier al twee dagen een 243, mag ook eigenlijk ook wel weg net zoals de 113. Nog een keer aan het dragen om hem mogelijk op te bergen.


Panerai Submersible 243 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai Submersible 243 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Hier al twee dagen een 243, mag ook eigenlijk ook wel weg net zoals de 113. Nog een keer aan het dragen om hem mogelijk op te bergen.


  sjemig... kom ik aan met m'n ouwe Festina....


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> sjemig... kom ik aan met m'n ouwe Festina....


Die van jou is waarschijnlijk beter in het aangeven van tijd dan die van Bidle hoor ;-)


----------



## MichielV

Ik heb echt helemaal niets met quartz, de bezel heeft zijn beste tijd gehad....maar toch vind ik hem super.

Vandaag de hele dag de TUNA om gehad. Wordt straks waarschijnlijk wel gewisseld, maar toch...


----------



## vanhessche

MichielV said:


> de bezel heeft zijn beste tijd gehad...


Ik vind het net nog mooi staan dat de bezel wat krassen en putten heeft.
Geeft het horloge karakter en toont dat hij gebruikt is.
(Maar dat is mijn mening hé )


----------



## kj2

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Gezien het weer, wordt het denk ik mijn Mudman


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



kj2 said:


> Gezien het weer, wordt het denk ik mijn Mudman


Zonder foto geloof ik daar natuurlijk niks van! ;-)

Vandaag een dagje helemaal niks doen met de Minerva:

MinervaPGP06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


MinervaPGP03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


MinervaPGP04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> MinervaPGP04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MichielV said:


>


Zeg dat wel he? 

Zelf nu na twee nachten/dagen GD-100 weer eens wat analoogs omgehangen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Zeg dat wel he?
> 
> Zelf nu na twee nachten/dagen GD-100 weer eens wat analoogs omgehangen.


Die is ook leuk!! Ben zelf nu op zoek naar een gele wijzerplaat. Bij deze is de kroon toch ook geel of niet.... kan het niet goed zien maar volgens mij wel. Is er überhaupt een goede site met enkel Seiko duikers. Heb al wel even gegoogled, maar kom niks overzichtelijks tegen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MichielV said:


>


Dank je, vind het ook echt één van mijn mooiste horloges. Met name het verhaal achter het ontwerp van het uurwerk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Die is ook leuk!! Ben zelf nu op zoek naar een gele wijzerplaat. Bij deze is de kroon toch ook geel of niet.... kan het niet goed zien maar volgens mij wel. Is er überhaupt een goede site met enkel Seiko duikers. Heb al wel even gegoogled, maar kom niks overzichtelijks tegen.


De kroon heeft inderdaad een geel randje:










Voor een goed overzicht van het Seiko aanbod kan ik je aanraden om eens te kijken op www.monsterwatches.nl 
Je kent Rob wsl wel van HF, hij verkoopt een groot deel van het assortiment.


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Dank je, vind het ook echt één van mijn mooiste horloges. Met name het verhaal achter het ontwerp van het uurwerk.


Inderdaad een prachtig horloge! Al mag de rest van je collectie er ook zijn hoor. Er zitten sowieso al exemplaren in, die ik maar al te graag zou willen hebben! (En die komen er ooit ook nog wel :-d)


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> De kroon heeft inderdaad een geel randje:
> 
> Voor een goed overzicht van het Seiko aanbod kan ik je aanraden om eens te kijken op www.monsterwatches.nl
> Je kent Rob wsl wel van HF, hij verkoopt een groot deel van het assortiment.


Rob heeft wat mij betreft veel van de interessante Seiko's. Jammer genoeg, misschien ook wel goed, heeft hij niet de wat duurdere exemplaren (TUNA, MM etc)...want dan zou de drang alleen maar groter worden XD

Heb meerdere keren gekocht bij Rob, helemaal top!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MichielV said:


> Rob heeft wat mij betreft veel van de interessante Seiko's. Jammer genoeg, misschien ook wel goed, heeft hij niet de wat duurdere exemplaren (TUNA, MM etc)...want dan zou de drang alleen maar groter worden XD
> 
> Heb meerdere keren gekocht bij Rob, helemaal top!


Heb bij Rob ook weleens iets gehaald, enkel vind ik zijn site niet echt fijn en staat volgens mij ook lang niet alles op... Hoopte meer op een site met gewoon alle mogelijke duikers bij elkaar... zal nog weleens zoeken.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Dit komt bijvoorbeeld al aardig in de buurt! https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lets-list-all-seiko-citizen-orient-nicknames-332331.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Dit komt bijvoorbeeld al aardig in de buurt! https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lets-list-all-seiko-citizen-orient-nicknames-332331.html


Nice :-!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Ik heb vandaag deze omgegespt:


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Jullie hebben het allemaal al gezien, maar als jullie het echt willen weten ....... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/watch-weekend-553693-3.html#post4060214 ;-)

Mart, wat is dat nou met al die knal aanbiedingen? Nu weer in Delft :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MHe225 said:


> Jullie hebben het allemaal al gezien, maar als jullie het echt willen weten ....... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/watch-weekend-553693-3.html#post4060214 ;-)
> 
> Mart, wat is dat nou met al die knal aanbiedingen? Nu weer in Delft :think:


Tja, ik weet het ook niet, eerder deze week was Groningen ook al aan de beurt. Afgelopen week in Duitsland een vestiging ontruimd. It's the world we live in..


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



MHe225 said:


> Jullie hebben het allemaal al gezien, maar als jullie het echt willen weten ....... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/watch-weekend-553693-3.html#post4060214 ;-)










Dat kan natuurlijk niet hè! Gewoon even netjes een foto laten zien ipv een linkje.

;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Dat kan natuurlijk niet hè! Gewoon even netjes een foto laten zien ipv een linkje.
> 
> ;-)


Geinponem. Oke, oke, ik beloof beterschap;



MHe225 said:


> I had to change the title of my reply. I have noticed that my rotation pattern is different from most and I normally wear one watch for several weeks in a row. But every now and then I have good reasons to break this pattern.....
> 
> I've been wearing my '98 Fortis Pilot Pro (day/date) for the last two weeks and that's how I entered the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got up early Saturday morning for a motorbike ride with friends; I don't take the "better" (read: more expensive) watches along, there is just too much risk involved, risk of losing them, scratching and especially the larger ones are just uncomfortable under my leathers so I turned to my dedicated "riding watch":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I would have returned to the Fortis, but we had a night out in the big city planned and I agreed with my wife (wearing her IWC Mark XVI) that my Portuguese is the most fitting watch in the collection to be seen with at the Houston ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will keep this one out of the watch box and on my wrist for a few more weeks
> 
> RonB
> 
> *PS* - Apologies for the non Omega content of my post. To add some: one of my riding buddies wore his Omega Seamaster Professional yesterday ;-)


Maar nu effe niet met het lullige en voor de hand liggende commentaar komen dat hier de voertaal Nederlands is ;-) / :-d

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

M'n confetti 5600 vandaag!


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Toch maar een keer proberen om het met uitsluitend een zakhorloge te doen vandaag


----------



## Shocked

Mijn Vostok Red Square:


----------



## Bidle

Ik had vandaag de SD om, maar bij de horlogemaker één van mijn Memosails mee gekregen dus die heb ik nu om.... Heb er redelijk vaak eentje om, enkel het stomme is dat ik er helemaal geen foto's van heb!


----------



## Racka

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Toch maar een keer proberen om het met uitsluitend een zakhorloge te doen vandaag


Èn? Hoe is het bevallen? Heb je je niet een beetje naakt gevoeld? :-d:-d


----------



## Racka

Shocked said:


> Mijn Vostok Red Square:


Leuk horloge, ziet er spectaculair uit. Leuke day/night indicator, nooit eerder op gelet.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Racka said:


> Èn? Hoe is het bevallen? Heb je je niet een beetje naakt gevoeld? :-d:-d


Dat kan je wel stellen ja 

Maar goed, was een rustig dagje hier, ben de deur niet eens uitgeweest, dus de ervaring is toch nog niet helemaal compleet ;-)


----------



## malus65

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Vandaag en morgen een nieuwe aanwinst, weer een Seiko Kinetic Starfish duiker. Ik had al een vroege uitvoering (begin jaren '90) die alleen in Azië werd geleverd, maar nu nog een iets afwijkende uitvoering, meer recent, ik denk uit eind jaren negentig. Het is niks bijzonders, maar ik vind ze gewoon leuk. Het is tevens het enige horloge waarvan ik zoveel mogelijk uitvoeringen wil verzamelen. Daar zal ik nog wel een tijdje druk mee zijn, want ze komen bijna nooit voor:-d Maar dat maakt het ook wel weer leuk.
Omdat deze nog 'kakelvers" is, heb ik alleen nog de foto's van de verkoper:


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Mooi horloge hoor!

Is het bij die oudere Kinetics niet een groot risico dat de capacitator de geest geeft? Of heb je die zelf al op voorraad in de reserve-onderdelen doos? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



malus65 said:


> Vandaag en morgen een nieuwe aanwinst, weer een Seiko Kinetic Starfish duiker. Ik had al een vroege uitvoering (begin jaren '90) die alleen in Azië werd geleverd, maar nu nog een iets afwijkende uitvoering, meer recent, ik denk uit eind jaren negentig. Het is niks bijzonders, maar ik vind ze gewoon leuk. Het is tevens het enige horloge waarvan ik zoveel mogelijk uitvoeringen wil verzamelen. Daar zal ik nog wel een tijdje druk mee zijn, want ze komen bijna nooit voor:-d Maar dat maakt het ook wel weer leuk.
> Omdat deze nog 'kakelvers" is, heb ik alleen nog de foto's van de verkoper:


Gaaf ding, vind hem nu al mooier dan die je hebt!! Strak horloge zo te zien. Dit is overigens ook wel echt een prachtige foto!!  Ben benieuwd naar je foto's.



Lester Burnham said:


> Mooi horloge hoor!
> 
> Is het bij die oudere Kinetics niet een groot risico dat de capacitator de geest geeft? Of heb je die zelf al op voorraad in de reserve-onderdelen doos? ;-)


Kan idd optreden als ze vaker voor langere tijd stil liggen, maar is ook zo vervangen en kost ook niet al te veel.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Ik ben erg druk geweest de laatste tijd (nieuwe website voor ons bedrijf gemaakt, niet iets wat ik vaak doe dus erg uitdagend :-s:-x:-|:think:b-) etc) dus niet zoveel bijdrages, maar dit topic is altijd eenvoudig te vullen ;-)
De Tao vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Mooi hoor Martin!

Zelf met een Zombie Slayer onderweg vandaag:


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



malus65 said:


>


Fraai hoor! Moest meteen -op één of andere rare manier - aan de film Alien denken, weet ook niet waarom.


----------



## JurT

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Ik draag deze vandaag :


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



JurT said:


> Ik draag deze vandaag :


Een Seamaster altijd goed!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Oranje Mako vandaag!










Dit zijn echt prima horloges, heb ook nog een zwarte Mako, alleen denk ik wel eens dat ik te veel van die low-end duikers heb.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Oranje Mako vandaag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit zijn echt prima horloges, heb ook nog een zwarte Mako, alleen denk ik wel eens dat ik te veel van die low-end duikers heb.


Zolang je ze allemaal nog draagtijd geeft, zou ik me er geen zorgen over maken. Liggen er een paar vaak stil, dan wellicht eens kijken naar een andere duiker!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Zolang je ze allemaal nog draagtijd geeft, zou ik me er geen zorgen over maken. Liggen er een paar vaak stil, dan wellicht eens kijken naar een andere duiker!


Ze krijgen allemaal wel draagtijd, maar dan blijft het toch beperkt (gezien de grootte van de collectie) tot een paar daagjes per jaar. Ik moet er letterlijk elke keer een hele stoflaag afvegen.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ze krijgen allemaal wel draagtijd, maar dan blijft het toch beperkt (gezien de grootte van de collectie) tot een paar daagjes per jaar. Ik moet er letterlijk elke keer een hele stoflaag afvegen.


Ik ga zelf alles nu terug brengen naar een horloge of 8 a 10 en dan nog een paar oudjes, maar die vind ik gewoon leuk om te hebben en zullen ook niet vaak worden gedragen. Vind 10 al eigenlijk te veel van het goede, maar blijft lastig keuzes te maken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Ik ga zelf alles nu terug brengen naar een horloge of 8 a 10 en dan nog een paar oudjes, maar die vind ik gewoon leuk om te hebben en zullen ook niet vaak worden gedragen. Vind 10 al eigenlijk te veel van het goede, maar blijft lastig keuzes te maken.


Ja, dat is inderdaad lastig, zeker als de horloges die eventueel weg zouden mogen vallen maar een relatief lage waarde vertegenwoordigen. Geen zin om moeite voor te doen om ze kwijt te raken dus


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, dat is inderdaad lastig, zeker als de horloges die eventueel weg zouden mogen vallen maar een relatief lage waarde vertegenwoordigen. Geen zin om moeite voor te doen om ze kwijt te raken dus


Veel moeite er voor doen heb ik ook geen zin in, vaak zijn er wel mensen om me heen die interesse hebben in een horloge. Of ik maak een advertentie ergens aan en trap die één keer in de zoveel tijd omhoog. Daarbij eten ze geen brood, dus komt best goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Veel moeite er voor doen heb ik ook geen zin in, vaak zijn er wel mensen om me heen die interesse hebben in een horloge. Of ik maak een advertentie ergens aan en trap die één keer in de zoveel tijd omhoog. Daarbij eten ze geen brood, dus komt best goed.


Achja, voorlopig mogen ze nog even hier blijven wonen 

(en komen er ook steeds weer nieuwe bij..)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Achja, voorlopig mogen ze nog even hier blijven wonen
> 
> (en komen er ook steeds weer nieuwe bij..)


Ben overigens ook best benieuwd naar een overzichtsfoto van je duikers. Vind duikers steeds leuker worden, ben ik best blij om!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Ben overigens ook best benieuwd naar een overzichtsfoto van je duikers. Vind duikers steeds leuker worden, ben ik best blij om!


Heb er pakweg 20-25, exclusief digitaal, zal binnenkort eens een groepsfotootje maken!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Lester Burnham said:


> Heb er pakweg 20-25, exclusief digitaal, zal binnenkort eens een groepsfotootje maken!


Helemaal goed!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Vandaag om de pols, mijn bling-Beijingb-)


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Martin_B said:


> Vandaag om de pols, mijn bling-Beijingb-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Niet helemaal mijn ding, maar wanneer komt de Date-Just? ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Bidle said:


> Niet helemaal mijn ding, maar wanneer komt de Date-Just? ;-)


Hmja, ik heb een stapeltje geïdentificeerd die de verkoop in kan. Nu nog foto's maken en ze te koop zetten. 
Ik zit alleen te twijfelen of ik ze ook op WUS moet zetten, of alleen op een nederlands forum. Het lijkt me zo'n gedoe om die internationaal te verzenden voor 50-100 euro horloges...


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



Martin_B said:


> Hmja, ik heb een stapeltje geïdentificeerd die de verkoop in kan. Nu nog foto's maken en ze te koop zetten.
> Ik zit alleen te twijfelen of ik ze ook op WUS moet zetten, of alleen op een nederlands forum. Het lijkt me zo'n gedoe om die internationaal te verzenden voor 50-100 euro horloges...


Zou het zeer zeker eerst op de Nederlandse fora proberen, hier kan altijd nog. Verder geef even een seintje zodra je ze erop zet.

Maar moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik aangenaam verrast ben dat je al een lijstje hebt gemaakt, had ik niet gedacht!


----------



## ome subtilieco

sinds woensdag binnen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Hmja, ik heb een stapeltje geïdentificeerd die de verkoop in kan. Nu nog foto's maken en ze te koop zetten.
> Ik zit alleen te twijfelen of ik ze ook op WUS moet zetten, of alleen op een nederlands forum. Het lijkt me zo'n gedoe om die internationaal te verzenden voor 50-100 euro horloges...





Bidle said:


> Zou het zeer zeker eerst op de Nederlandse fora proberen, hier kan altijd nog. Verder geef even een seintje zodra je ze erop zet.
> 
> Maar moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik aangenaam verrast ben dat je al een lijstje hebt gemaakt, had ik niet gedacht!


[moderator-mode] Zolang dan tegen die tijd het seintje en de verkooppraat maar wel via PM gaat ;-) [/moderator-mode]



ome subtilieco said:


> sinds woensdag binnen.


Gaaf! Helaas net een slag te groot voor mij, anders was ik ook geinteresseerd geweest in dit model. Heb wel een andere Kemmner, leuke horloges voor een hele mooie prijs!


----------



## malus65

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*



EricSW said:


> Fraai hoor! Moest meteen -op één of andere rare manier - aan de film Alien denken, weet ook niet waarom.


Zo'n monsterlijke klok is het toch niet?:-d:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag het enige horloge om dat ik niet graag draag om het in mooie conditie te houden. Heb deze Wademan een half jaar terug voor veel te veel geld (zeker na douane-problemen) gekocht, maar het ding was nog 100% NOS, inclusief alle tags en doosjes e.d. 
Maar toch... Ik wil ook geen verzamelaar worden die horloges gaat verzamelen om het verzamelen, ik wil ze echt dragen. Vandaag dus toch maar eens omgedaan, ik ga heel voorzichtig zijn met mijn linkerpols deze vrijdag


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik wil ook geen verzamelaar worden die horloges gaat verzamelen om het verzamelen, ik wil ze echt dragen. Vandaag dus toch maar eens omgedaan, ik ga heel voorzichtig zijn met mijn linkerpols deze vrijdag


Tja, die G-Shocks kunnen helemaal niets meer hebben vandaag de dag ;-):-d
Eerlijk gezegd ben ik zelf alleen erg voorzichtig met vintage horloges die nog geen shockproofing hadden...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Tja, die G-Shocks kunnen helemaal niets meer hebben vandaag de dag ;-):-d
> Eerlijk gezegd ben ik zelf alleen erg voorzichtig met vintage horloges die nog geen shockproofing hadden...


Ja, je hebt natuurlijk gelijk, als er een horloge is waar je mee kan gooien is het zo'n G-Shock wel. Maar toch.... 

Ik denk dat het ook komt doordat ik zo vaak grote G-Shock verzamelaars (Sjors, Wah Wah Wah etc..) langs zie komen die van sommige modellen meerdere exemplaren hebben, puur om ze in perfecte staat te houden. Maar goed, ik wil zelf eigenlijk die kant niet op


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag mijn DW-6696 uit de Lovers Collection van 1996. Gekocht in Broadway, een winkelcentrum in Nakano, Tokyo waar je zo'n beetje alles kan kopen wat een verzamelaar kan verzamelen.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk horloge, nooit eerder gezien! Wat kan je opslaan onder vital statistics, bloedgroep enzo?

Zelf vandaag een custom (want: rood geverfd) ICERC DW-9200 omgehad:










Leuk horloge in een mooie staat, beschermende folie zit na 13 jaar nog steeds achterop de (fraaie) ICERC illustratie.


----------



## Shocked

Ik zit in de tuin dus ik ben outdoor. Vandaar de Suunto:


----------



## EricSW

Voorlopig deze een tijdje om, vanmorgen mee in het zwembad gelegen, doorstond ie prima!


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Voorlopig deze een tijdje om, vanmorgen mee in het zwembad gelegen, doorstond ie prima!


Helemaal goed! Ben ook benieuwd welke je band je hebt besteld. Denk dat ik zelf er een sailcloth band op zou zetten met blauw stiksel. Heb er net eentje binnen en de kwaliteit is echt super!


----------



## Martin_B

Deze!










maar het is geen rara, dus nog een plaatje


----------



## Bidle

Net gewisseld en de Memosail om de pols. Heb er verschillende en had er enkel nog geen foto van, dus gelijk maar even een paar gemaakt:


Memosail 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Memosail 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Memosail 09.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Net gewisseld en de Memosail om de pols. Heb er verschillende en had er enkel nog geen foto van, dus gelijk maar even een paar gemaakt:
> 
> 
> Memosail 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Memosail 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Memosail 09.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Die is ook mooi zeg!

Die sailcloth band had ik ook gezien ja, die komt er ook nog wel denk ik. Had ook al gekeken naar een Isofrane, maar die zijn zo duur, dat staat niet echt in verhouding tot wat het horloge kost.

Bandje laat ik nog even een verrassing totdat ie er is, volgens mij wordt het een erg fraaie combi.


----------



## Bidle

Aangezien ik hem toch heb opgewonden, houd ik de Memosail maar om:


Memosail 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Memosail 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gaaf hoor, je hebt intussen echt een paar superleuke 70's duikers in de verzameling zitten!

Zelf vandaag een zomerse Swatch omgehangen.


----------



## MichielV

Het studenten leven: Vakantie, Zon en THC... Genieten dus!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Gaaf hoor, je hebt intussen echt een paar superleuke 70's duikers in de verzameling zitten!
> 
> Zelf vandaag een zomerse Swatch omgehangen.


Je hebt iig weer genoeg kleur om je pols.... oh enne het is geen duiker natuurlijk maar een regatta. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Het studenten leven: Vakantie, Zon en THC... Genieten dus!


Blijft een mooi horloge!! Enne groot gelijk, zelf ook nog student, maar toch besloten om vanaf morgen weer twee dagen in de week te gaan werken.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Je hebt iig weer genoeg kleur om je pols.... oh enne het is geen duiker natuurlijk maar een regatta. ;-)


Ja oke, in elk geval een nautisch thema ;-)


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Blijft een mooi horloge!! Enne groot gelijk, zelf ook nog student, maar toch besloten om vanaf morgen weer twee dagen in de week te gaan werken.....


Bedankt!

Ook al heb ik vakantie, ook ik ben niet van plan de komende 8 weken niets te doen. Ga ook een paar weken 2/3 dagen werken. De rest gewoon even relaxen. Fulltime werken kan wel wanneer ik klaar ben met school


----------



## Shocked

Niemand met een baan en toch dure horloges? Vreemd ;-)
Dit is waar je geld voor hebt als je echt gaat werken:










Mijn 4 euro automatische China watch. Tot nu toe niet kapot te krijgen...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Damn, kan niet wachten tot ik die regionen mag betreden!


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Aangezien ik hem toch heb opgewonden, houd ik de Memosail maar om:
> 
> 
> Memosail 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Memosail 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


WOW die zijn ook gaaf! Als je er daar ooit één van op het verkoopgedeelte gooit, pm me dan eerst even?

Ik draag vandaag overigens de Eterna/Porsche:


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> WOW die zijn ook gaaf! Als je er daar ooit één van op het verkoopgedeelte gooit, pm me dan eerst even?
> 
> Ik draag vandaag overigens de Eterna/Porsche:


Het kan aan mij liggen, maar is dat niet twee keer hetzelfde horloge van Bidle?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Het kan aan mij liggen, maar is dat niet twee keer hetzelfde horloge van Bidle?


Ja, klopt maar heb meerdere Memosails.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, dat verklaart een en ander 

Vandaag een horloge omgedaan dat ik een jaar of 10-12 heb. Van voor de tijd dat ik into horloges was dus! Dit kan ik eigenlijk wel beschouwen als mijn eerste 'echte' horloge.

Vind het trouwens nog steeds best een aardig ding, dat kleine digitale schermpje is superhandig (kan datum, digitale tijd en een countdown timer aangeven) en als ik van buiten naar binnen loop knalt de lume van de wijzerplaat af, duidelijk een submerk van Seiko dus


----------



## Bidle

Doxa 1200T 17.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 10.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb je intussen al een nieuw bandje voor de Doxa binnengekregen?


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Doxa 1200T 17.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik ben totaal geen liefhebber van rubber banden, maar dit ziet er zooooo goed uit! 

Vandaag de LDD maar weer;


----------



## Sjors

Een Riseman (classic model) vandaag. Eigenlijk niet gebruikt, want de barometer volgen met slecht weer is altijd interesant...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Vandaag en morgen ook weer: de Eterna/Porsche dashboard chrono:


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Vandaag en morgen ook weer: de Eterna/Porsche dashboard chrono:


Mooie foto!


----------



## Racka

malus65 said:


> Vandaag en morgen ook weer: de Eterna/Porsche dashboard chrono:


Èn terecht! Hartstikke mooi horloge...


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> Vandaag en morgen ook weer: de Eterna/Porsche dashboard chrono:


De Eterna/Porsche/Toyota dashboard chrono bedoelt u? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag m'n laatste binnenkomer om!


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> De Eterna/Porsche/Toyota dashboard chrono bedoelt u? ;-)


:-d Okee, okee, dan doe ik deze foto wel:










Zo beter?:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> :-d Okee, okee, dan doe ik deze foto wel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zo beter?:-!


Haha, veel beter ;-)


----------



## Shocked

De SKX007, waarschijnlijk de laatste keer in deze hoedanigheid.
Er is een nieuwe bezel insert onderweg...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd wat je er van gaat maken! Heb al een heleboel mooie 007 mods langs zien komen op WUS.


----------



## Shocked

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben benieuwd wat je er van gaat maken! Heb al een heleboel mooie 007 mods langs zien komen op WUS.


Ik ga beginnen met een nieuwe bezel insert, dat is al gewaagd genoeg voor nu
Hij blijft een beetje saai voor mijn gevoel. Heb al een keer een nato bandje gepobeerd, iets van leer ook al maar het heeft niet geholpen. Zag pas een foto van een 007 met een zilverkleurige bezel en dat zag er goed uit.


----------



## SillentWolf

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono:


----------



## Vleeshomp

Vandaag deze 3....


----------



## Shocked

Met nieuwe bezel dus...


----------



## MichielV

Mijn eerste G-Shock!


----------



## EricSW

Shocked said:


> Met nieuwe bezel dus...


Het is ff wennen, maar op zich wel fraai!


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## Lester Burnham

Shocked said:


> Met nieuwe bezel dus...


Ziet er leuk uit hoor! Doet me denken aan de Seiko Knight met deze insert!



MichielV said:


> Mijn eerste G-Shock!


Ah, en meteen voor een echte klassieker gegaan zie ik! 
Ben benieuwd of dit de laatste was ;-)


----------



## om-4

Geswitched naar deze


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ziet er alleraardigst uit Chip, solid end-links, lekker dikke sluiting/clasp, en die duik-verlenging (tenminste, zo ziet het eruit) oogt ook erg solide.

Mijn gemankeerde Alpha dus om vandaag.


----------



## EricSW

om-4 said:


> Geswitched naar deze
> 
> View attachment 465445
> 
> 
> View attachment 465446


Die is gaaf zeg! Nu nog een Pantera erbij, en klaar ben je! Erg mooi horloge!

Ben toevallig afgelopen woensdag naar de Nürburgring geweest en daar stond precies de auto die hier bijhoort:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke foto Eric! Ben een paar jaar terug ook eens op de Nurburgring geweest tijdens vrije trainingen voor de GP. Erg leuk, dat sfeertje er omheen!


----------



## MHe225

Ha, Eric was me net voor; ik wilde ook al een opmerking over Pantera's maken. Moet trouwens zeggen dat ik nog nooit van de Tomaso horloges gehoord heb; en deze ziet inderdaad prima uit en is een must-have voor Panter eigenaren (en vice versa ;-))

DavidB, 'n goede kennis en oud-collega is lid van de Space City Pantera club http://www.spacecitypanteras.com/ (destijds was hij secretaris, maar heeft die positie moeten opgeven toen hij voor werk 'n jaar of 3 buiten de VS gestationeerd was) en zodoende heb ik wat rond Pantera's rondgehangen en een paar keer meegereden, gewoon op de weg en op TWS - Texas World Speedway (toen was ik wel een beetje wit om de neus). De uitstapjes waren in deze auto's:










David's blauwe Pantera was bordeau rood maar na een stevig uitstapje naast het asfalt van TWS moest de auto ook opnieuw gespoten worden en dat werd toen (Dodge) Viper blauw.

Ook wel grappig: in 2004 organiseerde de Space City Pantera club samen met de Gulf Coast Ferrari Club en de Dalas Lamborghini Club het Italian Automobile Festival of Speed. Daar wilden ze ook wat Italiaanse motorfietsen bij, dus mijn maat JohnA en ik kwamen daar op / met onze Hailwood Ducati's aanzetten. Die 2 motorfietsen waren bij verre de goedkoopste voertuigen, maar trokken, misschien op 'n vintage GTO na, ook de meeste aandacht. Heb toen ook een rondje over het circuit gegast en dat was wel een hele ervaring. Moet alleen zeggen dat ik de "banking" niet zo bi vond (misschien een kwestie van gewenning?)

Ron


----------



## om-4

Ik ben nooit verder gekomen dan een groen bouwpakketje van Tamiya. Gave bakken.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag eerst met een klant om tafel..... (jajaja, nu pas... moet nog wennen aan 2 volle dagen werken. ;-) ) Daarna even helpen met sleutelen dus de Luminox om!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag dit oranje beest om, belachelijk veuls te groot voor me. Maar goed, het zonnetje schijnt enzo


----------



## EricSW

Deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

De laatste binnenkomer omgehad uiteraard


----------



## Shocked

Eco Drive vandaag...


----------



## Vahalis

Zoals (vrijwel) iedere werkdag


(klikbaar)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeer mooi Bas! Zeer mooi |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een wat netter horloge voor de zilveren bruiloft van pa&ma


----------



## Bidle

Voor mij een Franck Muller die op de nominatie staat.... dus even nog een keer testen. 


Franck Muller Casablanca 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Een zoemende dag vandaag:


Omega Speedsonic 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Speedsonic 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fraaie plaatje weer hoor 

Zelf een oldskool DW-6500 om vandaag.


----------



## MichielV

Hier de Longines weer:










Fijne zondag!


----------



## MHe225

Vooruit, laat ik ook deze draad een beetje kleurrijker maken:









_Doxa Sub1200T HRV DWL (11/99)_

Foto is niet helemaal Bidle-standaard, helaas :-(

*Mart*, van chique naar sportief .... felicitaties voor je pa & ma enne, hoe was het feestje? Met bandje en voetjes van de vloer? ;-)

RonB


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Vooruit, laat ik ook deze draad een beetje kleurrijker maken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Doxa Sub1200T HRV DWL (11/99)_
> 
> Foto is niet helemaal Bidle-standaard, helaas :-(
> 
> *Mart*, van chique naar sportief .... felicitaties voor je pa & ma enne, hoe was het feestje? Met bandje en voetjes van de vloer? ;-)
> 
> RonB


Blijft een topper!! Heb de mijne op een klit zitten en draagt perfect!
Verder net gewisseld naar mijn favoriet:


Rolex Explorer II 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag begonnen met een oude 1120:









Later ben ik nog even met de meiden naar het zwembad gegaan, dus gewisseld voor de ZwemAlpha:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Vooruit, laat ik ook deze draad een beetje kleurrijker maken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Doxa Sub1200T HRV DWL (11/99)_
> 
> Foto is niet helemaal Bidle-standaard, helaas :-(
> 
> *Mart*, van chique naar sportief .... felicitaties voor je pa & ma enne, hoe was het feestje? Met bandje en voetjes van de vloer? ;-)
> 
> RonB


Danku Ron!

Het was een erg gezellig feestje, heb 4 filmpjes en 331 foto's gemaakt van (tot 3am) steeds zatter wordende ooms/tantes en ouders ;-) 
Een paar epische plaatjes gemaakt die stevig over de grens gingen :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb filmpjes en foto's gemaakt van steeds zatter wordende ooms/tantes en ouders .... Een paar epische plaatjes gemaakt die stevig over de grens gingen


Ha, nu kan je marketing ;-) opleiding vruchten afwerpen .... ik zie een paar fikse donaties in jouw Financieel Fonds Leuke Dingen in het verschiet ..... :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ha, nu kan je marketing ;-) opleiding vruchten afwerpen .... ik zie een paar fikse donaties in jouw Financieel Fonds Leuke Dingen in het verschiet ..... :-d


Haha, zal eens bedenken in welk jasje in die chantage kan gaan verpakken ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de ML, één van mijn weinige kwatschhorloges:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Doe maar sjiek!!
Heb zelf helemaal geen romeinse indices in de verzameling dacht ik -d).

Vandaag een discus-rus om:


----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull vandaag:










Helemaal into ´dress´ de laatste dagen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

De voorste van deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een van m'n laatste aanwinsten vandaag


----------



## Vleeshomp

Ook vandaag weer na terugkomst vanuit Aruba :


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de Clama weer om gedaan, moet wel even nieuwe foto's maken want de secondewijzer heeft inmiddels dezelfde kleur lume! Dit dankzij mijn kundige horlogemaker.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag voor het eerst m'n nieuwe Green Collection G-6900EW aan. Best een gaaf ding. Was vandaag zo'n beetje de hele dag in Breda. In de V&D hoor ik achter me "Hé, kijk, een kind met een G-Shock!". Staat twee jongemannen naar Bram te wijzen, terwijl ik een zonnebril voor Bram afreken. "Ach, zijn vader draagt er ook één". "Is dat er zoéén die Eminem draagt?". Nee dus, dit is een ietwat luxer model.

Vanavond snel even een kast opgehaal bij de IKEA en lekker Zweedse gehaktballetjes gegeten.

Groetjes,

Sjors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Martin_B

Deze:


----------



## Racka

Ik heb vandaag spontaan ook een bril gekocht. Deze Ray Ban:










En nu on-topic ;-), de alpha vandaag weer om:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Vandaag voor het eerst m'n nieuwe Green Collection G-6900EW aan. Best een gaaf ding. Was vandaag zo'n beetje de hele dag in Breda. In de V&D hoor ik achter me "Hé, kijk, een kind met een G-Shock!". Staat twee jongemannen naar Bram te wijzen, terwijl ik een zonnebril voor Bram afreken. "Ach, zijn vader draagt er ook één". "Is dat er zoéén die Eminem draagt?". Nee dus, dit is een ietwat luxer model.
> 
> Vanavond snel even een kast opgehaal bij de IKEA en lekker Zweedse gehaktballetjes gegeten.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Een dagje Breda is niet compleet zonder IKEA natuurlijk ;-)
Alhoewel die Zweedse ballen op een gegeven moment wel echt je neus uitkomen kan ik je vertellen :-d



Racka said:


> Ik heb vandaag spontaan ook een bril gekocht. Deze Ray Ban:


Nice b-)

Heb er zelf ook eentje onderweg, via Ace (Dimer), kan niet wachten! Alhoewel, het weer is de laatste dagen niet echt zomers helaas..


----------



## vanhessche

Al de hele week deze om de pols:









Ben trouwens voor de laatste maal aan het werk als jobstudent (jawel, sedert een 2-tal weken afgestudeerd ) en ik werk als koerier bij een bedrijf dat spoedbestellingen van medicijnen rondbrengt naar de apotheken. Dus bij het sleuren van dozen en dergelijke komt deze dus heel goed van pas want hij kan tegen een stootje ;-)

Ook al een Rolex kroontje (ik moet nog even een beter kijkje nemen om het precieze model te achterhalen) en een Omega Seamaster gespot bij de apothekers


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Al de hele week deze om de pols:
> 
> View attachment 473176
> 
> 
> Ben trouwens voor de laatste maal aan het werk als jobstudent (jawel, sedert een 2-tal weken afgestudeerd ) en ik werk als koerier bij een bedrijf dat spoedbestellingen van medicijnen rondbrengt naar de apotheken. Dus bij het sleuren van dozen en dergelijke komt deze dus heel goed van pas want hij kan tegen een stootje ;-)
> 
> Ook al een Rolex kroontje (ik moet nog even een beter kijkje nemen om het precieze model te achterhalen) en een Omega Seamaster gespot bij de apothekers


Gefeliciteerd nog!! 
Wat voor studie heb je nu afgesloten?


----------



## vanhessche

Dankjewel 
Ik heb bachelor toegepaste informatica gestudeerd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Dankjewel
> Ik heb bachelor toegepaste informatica gestudeerd.


Goed bezig :-!
Sector waar altijd wel banen te vinden zijn denk ik!

Zelf vandaag dat 'aparte' regenboog plastic horloge omgehad, nu derde dag op rij. Oh yeah, groovy.










Heb een boel commentaar gekregen vandaag, maar goed, daar deed ik het ook voor, beetje (onschuldig) provoceren ligt me wel. ;-)


----------



## om-4

Vandaag en de komende tien dagen in de bewolkte Ardennen met wat mijn vakantie horloge is geworden, de oranje Samurai.

















Er onstaat een klein meertje voor de caravan.


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Vandaag en de komende tien dagen in de bewolkte Ardennen met wat mijn vakantie horloge is geworden, de oranje Samurai.
> 
> View attachment 473283
> 
> 
> View attachment 473285
> 
> 
> Er onstaat een klein meertje voor de caravan.


Ik weet dat ik er niet om mag lachen, maar die laatste zin doet het 'm 

(mooie foto's weer..)


----------



## MichielV

Gisteren tijdens het browsen wat fliegers tegen gekomen, dus had wel zin om de mijne ook wel om te doen. Toen ik net begon met verzamelen/kopen was ik erg gecharmeerd door de fliegers. Dus er moest er eentje komen, maar wel binnen het budget.

Toen via Steinhart een Nav-B gekocht met een B dial, 47mm en helemaal trots natuurlijk. Maar nu, paar jaar later en slimmer(hoop ik :-d) heb ik toch besloten dat 44mm mijn max is. Hierdoor draag ik hem maar vrij weinig en als ik hem draag is het maar voor een paar uur. Eigenlijk zou ik hem moeten verkopen, maar ben niet zon verkoper, dus twijfel wat ik hiermee moet doen...

Gisteravond dus ook weer geswitched naar de 44mm Nav B die ik heb...En vandaag toch maar weer de Tudor om gedaan. En om dit verhaal nu te compenseren, wat foto's...

Sinds paar dagen een nieuwe telefoon, dus ook een nieuwe camera :-d. Moet eigenlijk toch eens gaan kijken voor een "echte" camera, maar tot die tijd moeten we het met deze doen.

Het grote beest:









Het kleinere broertje:









En dan toch uiteindelijk weer mijn favoriet (oude foto's):









*Hmm, fijn die max breedte op foto's...o|*


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die oranje NATO waar ik mee heb zitten experimenteren (van PO naar Parnis) heeft intussen weer een nieuw slachtoffer gevonden 










Eigenlijk staat het gewoon op elk horloge goed :-d


----------



## EricSW

Ik vond het op de Parnis geen gezicht, maar hier staat ie erg goed!


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ik vond het op de Parnis geen gezicht, maar hier staat ie erg goed!


Ja, ik denk dat ik deze combinatie inderdaad maar zo ga laten!

Ben benieuwd hoe de Parnis er uit komt te zien met de NATO die ik heb besteld, heb het horloge op wat verschillende kleuren G-shock bandjes gelegd om een beetje een idee te krijgen van welke combinaties zouden kunnen werken.


----------



## MHe225

Oke, dat was wel weer genoeg kleur en dus switch ik van de ene LE naar de andere LE:









_Orient 60th Anniversary LE - 306/1500 SDT00002W_

He *Michiel*, kun je misschien ook een foto maken van beide Nav-B's naast elkaar, zodat het verschil in grootte duidelijker zichtbaar wordt (enkel ter lering en vermaak)?

En *Mart*, zoals ik al eerder schreef, ik vond de oranje nato *wel* kuuks met de Parnis Portuguese ;-)

Ron


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Oke, dat was wel weer genoeg kleur en dus switch ik van de ene LE naar de andere LE:
> 
> _Orient 60th Anniversary LE - 306/1500 SDT00002W_
> 
> He *Michiel*, kun je misschien ook een foto maken van beide Nav-B's naast elkaar, zodat het verschil in grootte duidelijker zichtbaar wordt (enkel ter lering en vermaak)?
> 
> En *Mart*, zoals ik al eerder schreef, ik vond de oranje nato *wel* kuuks met de Parnis Portuguese ;-)
> 
> Ron


Denk dat je met de volgende foto wel een redelijk goed beeld kan krijgen van de afmetingen.



















*Let niet op de tijd, de 44mm liep nog, de 47 stond toevallig stil op ongeveer de zelfde tijd :-d*


----------



## om-4

MichielV said:


> Gisteravond dus ook weer geswitched naar de 44mm Nav B die ik heb...En vandaag toch maar weer de Tudor om gedaan. En om dit verhaal nu te compenseren, wat foto's...
> 
> Sinds paar dagen een nieuwe telefoon, dus ook een nieuwe camera :-d. Moet eigenlijk toch eens gaan kijken voor een "echte" camera, maar tot die tijd moeten we het met deze doen.
> 
> Het kleinere broertje:


Die lume ligt er lekker dik op. Hoe is dat in het donker?


----------



## Sjors

Vond een leuke app voor m'n iPhone. Meteen maar even gebruikt...










Als je steeds het zelfde horloge draagt al de hele week, dn moet je wat bijzonders met de foto's doen om ze niet zo saai te maken 

Groetjes,

Sjors

@ Chip, Ik heb vanmorgen even je foto van je 24 uur dial geleend op het G-Shock forum ;-)


----------



## om-4

Helemaal Dick Tracey, die app :-!.

Ik moest een 24h hebben nadat ik fotothread op het 24H forum had doorgespit.
Wist niet dat die dingen bestonden. Raketa is dan zeker betaalbaar, hehe.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb zelf ook een paar van die 24uurs Raketa's, die van mij zijn 33mm per stuk, doe ik dus niet zo vaak om. Sowieso meer collectors items met die koppen erop ;-)










Heb ook nog een Jeltsin trouwens, maar die had ik nog niet toen ik deze foto maakte.


----------



## MHe225

MichielV said:


>


Dankjewel, Michiel |> Verbazingwekkend genoeg lijkt de 44 in deze foto eerder groter dan kleiner dan de 47. 
Moet ook zeggen dat ik de wijzerplaat van de 44 aangenamer en rustiger vind. Maar dat is natuurlijk een kwestie van smaak.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren een chronotac regulator:









Vandaag mijn SeaGullSub op mesh:


----------



## Eek!

Vandaag de Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical:









Crappy foto'tje gemaakt met m'n Windows Phone. Tis een leuke telefoon, maar die camera is toch niet echt geweldig. Ook niet voor een telefooncamera. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ziet er best wel netjes uit hoor!
Leuk horloge ook


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Ziet er best wel netjes uit hoor!
> Leuk horloge ook


Ja, deze foto is nog wel aardig gelukt. Kostte een aantal pogingen wel. Heb toch het idee dat een iPhone dat makkelijker en beter doet. Maar hey, voor 1 iPhone kun je ook 3 Windows Phone 7-toestellen kopen. :-d


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze om in België!


Rolex Daytona 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de blauwe chronotac weer eens om. Die vintagelook blijft trekken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke horloges vandaag! Die Daytona is natuurlijk (voor mij) de koning van Kaliber 2010, maar dat horloge van Martin is ook erg leuk. Moet ik toch nog eens naar gaan zoeken eigenlijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een Quartz Raketa uit de Sovjet-Unie om vandaag!


----------



## Sjors

Kom net vanonder de douche. Lekker na een stukje trappen. Ook maar eens wat anders aangedaan. Het is een van mijn ADMA Codename Cipher's. Zit morse code op. Tja, toen ie uitkwam had je amper mobiele telefoons, laat staan pingen, what's App-en en internetten op een telefoon. Was toen dus al heel wat als je morse berichtjes naar elkaar kon sturen 

Groetjes,

Sjors

Edit: eerste versie lekker getypt, kon het zelf amper lezen ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## -=RC=-

Lijkt wel alsof ik, iedere keer dat ik iets wil posten hier, deze om heb...


----------



## Sjors

M'n Bob Marley vandaag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een rode spiegel 6900 was het vandaag!


----------



## MHe225

Heb besloten mijn roulatie patroon een beetje aan te passen; als ik om de 2 a 3 maanden wissel, komt elk horloge maar om het jaar aan de beurt. Dus wissel ik nu na slechts een of twee weken. En dus heeft de 60th Anniversary LE plaats moeten maken voor de Mark XVI:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hij staat er anders prima hoor, Ron 

Om de twee weken, pffff, ik vind twee dagen al zwaar :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Hij staat er anders prima hoor, Ron
> 
> Om de twee weken, pffff, ik vind twee dagen al zwaar :-d


Ik snap er eigenlijk niets van ..... de gebruikelijke methode *







* werkte niet en via het image icoontje al net zo min - althans niet dat ik kon zien. Maar hij staat er nu toch ...... Onze ISP had gisteren ook problemen: het heeft flink geonweerd (met weinig regen) en het internet was mega traag en hing op een gegeven moment zelfs. Misschien dat het een met het ander samenhangt. We zullen zien als ik m/weer foto's probeer te plaatsen.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmm, nouja, er is in elk geval sinds eergisteren een nieuwe tekst-editor gekomen op de forums, zijn dus wel een aantal kleine verschillen t.o.v. het vorige systeem. 
Als je de 'image' knop gebruikt zou het gewoon zo moeten werken zoals met de oude editor!

Ik vind de nieuwe editor trouwens briljant, je kan nu veel meer dingen doen zonder 'advanced' te gaan.


----------



## Racka

Overdag de G-Shock omgehad aan het strand in het zonnige Casablanca ;-)










Nu de Alpha PO om:










Ik ben trouwens hierheen komen rijden (3000 km) en heb tijdens de rit constant de Mudman omgehad.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Rachid,

Dat is wel even een eindje rijden zeg. Volgens mij was mijn max. afstand ongeveer 1200 kilometer (net niet tot aan de zuidelijke Pyreneeën).

Gisteren had ik deze "Red Zone" aan tijdens een tochtje om het Veerse Meer. Foto's genomen bij de Emelisse Brouwerij, waar ik graag even lunch en rust tijdens een fietstocht.




























Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Oke, als we dan toch aan het opscheppen zijn: 1733 km in 19 uur. 
Dat was inclusief 2x eten, een aantal keren tanken en min of meer braaf de snelheidslimiet in acht nemen. 
En zei ik al dat dit op de motor was (Ducati Sport 1000 - niet echt 'n kilometervreter)?



Sjors said:


> ... Volgens mij was mijn max. afstand ongeveer 1200 kilometer





Racka said:


> Ik ben trouwens hierheen komen rijden (3000 km) en heb tijdens de rit constant de Mudman omgehad.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik ben met de auto nooit verder gekomen dan een kilometer of 850, ergens in Oostenrijk 

Ben trouwens wel echt een kilometervreter met de auto, vind het prachtig om lange afstanden te rijden. Muziekje aan, verstand op nul, beetje rondkijken naar buiten. Heerlijk! Als de benzine niet zo onbetaalbaar duur was (1.82 zag ik hier afgelopen week al een keer) zou ik het veel vaker doen.


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## Sjors

Hoi Jackson,

dat is een mooie Sinn. Die zie je niet elke dag!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Moker

Vandaag het rubber er weer eens op gedaan!


----------



## Vahalis




----------



## Bidle

Panerai Radiomir 292 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie horloges!

Zelf met een GW-3500 om vandaag.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag verschillende om gehad, maar deze had ik aan toen ik met Bram een wandeling ging maken op de buitenplaats Park Toorenvliedt (ooit ver van de stad).














































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MichielV

Eergisteren, gisteren, vandaag, maar vast ook wel morgen en overmorgen: :-!


----------



## Eek!

De Stowa Flieger weer 's. De blauwe wijzers blijven toch betoverend mooi. Blijf er naar kijken.


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## Sjors

Zo'n 8 kilometer voor Middelpunt. Eerst nog naar Vlisssingen gereden, want ik wilde persé 2000 Cal verbruikt hebben, en ik kwam er 150 te kort.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> .... ik wilde persé 2000 Cal verbruikt hebben, en ik kwam er 150 te kort ..,.




Oke, ik ben dus niet de enige .... (vul zelf maar in). Ik loop soms nog een extra blokje hard om een mooi rond aantal kcal op mijn Polar HRM te zien. Hoe ver & lang moet je fietsen voor 2,000 kcal? 's Maandags en 's woensdags zit ik om 6 uur 's ochtends op een _stationairy bike (hoe noemen we dat in goed Nederlands? home-trainer, hoewel ingeburgerd, is natuurlijk ook geen echt Nederlands woord)_ en 3/4 uur later plak ik daar nog 'n half uur boot camp aan vast. Dat is doorgaans goed voor 1,000 - 1,100 kcal. En ik verbrand dezelfde hoeveelheid calorieen in ca 50 minuten hardlopen.

Geniet van het mooie weer; morgen te warm om te fietsen, neem ik aan?

Ron


----------



## EricSW

Deze de laatste twee weken...op vakantie in frankrijk.


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> ...Hoe ver & lang moet je fietsen voor 2,000 kcal? 's .


Hoi Ron,










Het scherm hierboven geeft het al aan. Zo'n 57 kilometer dus, maar dan best een beetje tempo voor een mountainbike. Om zo'n gemiddelde van rond de 24 km/u te krijgen moet je toch tussen de 26 en 29 km/u aanhouden, want zoals je weet, even stoppen voor een stoplicht en het gemiddelde zakt ineen als een plumpudding.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Dankjewel, Sjors - grappig dat je die foto gemaakt hebt. Het digitale tijdperk heeft toch ook heel wat voordelen en heel wat veranderingen teweeg gebracht. 24 km/u is inderdaad een heel knap gemiddelde op een mountainbike en inderdaad, het gemiddelde valt als een baksteen als je even moet stoppen.

Mijn laatste baan in Nederland was in Schiedam en ik woonde in Rijswijk; 26 km deur tot deur. Gedurende lente tot herfst (m.a.w. als ik met daglicht heen en weer kon) fietste ik 2x per week, meestal met een collega die vlakbij woonde. We hebben meermalen gepoogd een record-tijd te fietsen en dat werd dan gefrusteerd door stoplichten, 'n spoorweg overgang, druk kruisend verkeer bij 'n stopbord, open brug, lekke band. We hebben het nooit sneller dan in 55 minuten kunnen fietsen.

Groetjes,
Ron


----------



## Sjors

In de wachtkamer bij de Tandarts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## vanhessche

Sollicitatiegesprek gehad vandaag, dus de Festina nog eens om gedaan


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hopelijk met goed gevolg!! Succes :-!


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Hopelijk met goed gevolg!! Succes :-!


Dankjewel! Normaal begin volgende week meer nieuws


----------



## Martin_B

't Is rustig hier, iedereen op vakantie?
Ik ben zelf sinds een paar dagen weer aan het werk, en draag mijn Tao:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Oldheritage

Vakantie, was het maar waar. Ik draai nu werkdagen van tien uur per dag :-d

Niet eens de tijd gehad om een foto te nemen van de Alpha milsub op zilver gestreepte nato die ik vandaag draag :roll:


----------



## Sjors

Zojuist teruggekeerd uit de Ardennen. Nu eerst een lekker koel biertje. Vandaag mijn paarse G-6900CC om.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Oldheritage

Orval, prima keuze :-!

En de G-shock is ook wel tof ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Nog steeds de Kemmner hier:









Hij loopt trouwens heel erg juist! Als ik hem 's nachts met de wijzeplaat naar boven laat rusten loopt hij ietsje voor en om de pols ietsje achter wat resulteert dat hij nagenoeg helemaal juist loopt.
Er van af hangend hoe lang ik slaap en hoe lang ik hem om de pols heb loopt hij soms 1 seconde voor of achter, maar de afwijking is echt minimien op 24 uur bekeken.

En om Sjors te volgen, vandaag even een bezoekje gebracht aan Westvleteren en deze 6 flesjes kunnen kopen:


----------



## MHe225

Kan geen biertjes laten zien, maar wel het klokje dat al anderhalve week om mijn pols zit (met mesh - leren bandjes is geen lang leven beschoren in dit achterlijk hete weer):


----------



## MichielV

Afgelopen 4 weken overdag non stop de THC om gehad en 's avonds de Stargate Seiko.

Dus nu heb ik de Longines maar weer eens wakker geschut 










*Excuses voor de Q&D foto


----------



## Sjors

MRG-121 vandaag (stalen uitvoering). Nog steeds één van mijn favorieten en totaal het tegenovergestelde van de meeste van mijn G-Shocks, die boordevol speciale functies zitten. Deze geeft alleen de tijd aan in uren, minuten en seconden. Niet eer en neit minder. OK, er zit een heel mooi electroluminiscerend achtergrond licht in, maar dat is alles.

@ Vanhesse: de 18e September zijn het de Poperingse Hoppe Feesten. Mischien een goed idee om daar eens langs te gaan en een biertje en boterham met kaas te nuttigen bij De Vrede tegenover de abdij 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Beetje luie zondag hier. 








Bram kijkt naar Doctor Who (Silence in the Library met de Vashtna Nerada). Voor dat ie naar bed ging heb ik hem vriendelijk, doch dringend, verzocht om z'n schaduwen te tellen. Nu maar hopen dat ie slaapt :-d









Zelf ben ik wat ruimteschepen aan het afstoffen. Werd wel tijd.








En vandaag heb ik een vrolijke "Jason" aan.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

3 weeks and counting ....... het wordt toch echt wel eens tijd voor wat anders (niet dat ik de Speedmaster Professional niet met plezier draag, maar dat is ook het geval met mijn andere horloges)










Ik meldde eerder over de dure service beurt van mijn Speedmaster (nu ongeveer 1 jaar geleden). Ze hebben het horloge wel (bijna) perfect afgeregeld met een afwijking van slechts +8 sec in de afgelopen 3 weken |>

Het grote weer-nieuws is orkaan Irene; hoewel die hier helemaal niet in de buurt is, heeft zij toch invloed op ons weer en stuwt extra droge lucht onze kant op, hetgeen leidt tot nog hogere temperaturen. Gisteren werd het hoogste temperatuur ooit in Houston record (van 2000) geevenaard met 43C en vandaag gaat dat weer lukken. De gevoelstemperatuur ligt nog een paar graden hoger. En het ergste is dat het gortdroog is. Afgezien van een paar minimale buitjes, hebben wij al 7 maanden geen neerslag van betekenis gehad. En dat is te zien; gazons en weilanden zien niet uit en langzaam aan beginnen ook steeds meer grote bomen het loodje te leggen.

Het is ook nooit goed: bij jullie en elders in de VS: te koud en te nat. Hier: te droog en te warm.

Een goede werkweek allemaal of een prettige voortzetting van de vakantie.
Groeten,

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

En toch ben ik jaloers Ron, ik zit hier (in augustus) met een dik vest aan te rillen van de kou. Op deze manier is het wel een erg deprimerend land aan het worden. Heb de laatste paar zomers elke keer gezworen dat ik ga emigreren zodra het kan :-d


----------



## Sjors

No Mart,

Overdrijven is ook een kunst. Het was hier vanmiddag nog een graad of 18 - 20 en ben twee keer met een hoody naar school op en neer gefietst.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> No Mart,
> 
> Overdrijven is ook een kunst. Het was hier vanmiddag nog een graad of 18 - 20 en ben twee keer met een hoody naar school op en neer gefietst.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Haha, nouja, het probleem is ook dat ik mijn dakraam een stukje open had staan waardoor het wat tochtte ;-)

Maar goed, ik vind gewoon dat het in augustus elke dag minimaal 25 graden moet zijn, met minimaal een paar dagen ook gewoon dik 30-35. En daar hebben we veeeeeeel te weinig van gehad!!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, nouja, het probleem is ook dat ik mijn dakraam een stukje open had staan waardoor het wat tochtte ;-)
> 
> Maar goed, ik vind gewoon dat het in augustus elke dag minimaal 25 graden moet zijn, met minimaal een paar dagen ook gewoon dik 30-35. En daar hebben we veeeeeeel te weinig van gehad!!


Kijk dit is een mooi punt om eindelijk weer aan te haken. Ben 5 weken niet (langer dan een uur ofzo) thuis geweest, eerst een weekje duitsland, daarna vier weken op de camping in de buurt, en vanaf daar naar 't werk. Dit was echt wel de slechtse zomer ooit. Nu was het de laatste jaren al niet best in de zomervakantie, maar d'r zat meestal wel een week tussen met lekker weer. Maar goed. Ik ben weer thuis, warme kleren aan, en iets meer tijd om af en toe een post het web op te slingeren.

En om on-topic te blijven, deze is vandaag om de pols gegaan:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag!


----------



## MHe225

De SpeedMaster heeft ruimte moeten maken voor een andere Master of Speed: Paul Newman


----------



## GuySie

Ik had vroeg een 47mm cali dial radiomir kloon, die is al een tijdje weg omdat ik echt de pols niet heb voor 47mm. Maar het blijft zo'n leuk ding... dus nu maar weer in 45mm gekocht en deze draag toch een stuk lekkerder! Nog steeds flink groot, maar niet meer _te_ groot:



Meteen maar wat macro shots genomen:





Jeuj voor speelgoed


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, blijft mooi zo'n Radiomir!!

Mijn obsessie voor horloges is de laatste maanden iets minder geworden, daarom merk ik nu dat ik mijn horloges ook een stuk langer draag. Heb de afgelopen maand misschien maar vier of vijf verschillende horloges omgehad. Nu alweer vier dagen op rij m'n Oranje monster.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Mijn obsessie voor horloges is de laatste maanden iets minder geworden


Kwam door het afstuderen, ik had precies hetzelfde  moet nog een maandje nu...


----------



## Sjors

GW-7900MS tijdens lasergamen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Bidle

Memosail 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 976




----------



## Racka

Mijn Poljot Aviator liep een aantal weken voor mijn vakantie opeens veel te snel, zo'n 4 uur per etmaal. Ik heb gelukkig gebruik kunnen maken van de garantie en heb hem opgestuurd naar de verkoper in Deutchland.

Die heeft hem weer laten repareren bij zijn horlogemaker. Helaas lukte het niet om het horloge voor mijn vakantie weer gerepareerd terug te krijgen. Dat was wel balen, het is toch nog steeds mijn vaforiet. Maar ja, gelukkig had ik nog de Mudman, Ampibia en de Alpha PO als backup :-d. (en ze hebben alle drie de atlantische oceaan overleefd :-!).

Was ik net een aantal dagen op vakantie, kreeg ik een tracking nummer van het pakketje waar het gerepareerde horloge in zat. Terwijl ik had gevraagd het horloge niet te verzenden tot ik terug was van vakantie, maar goed... zulke dingen gebeuren. DPD gebeld en afgesproken dat ze het pakketje zouden bewaren en 22-8 zouden afleveren (eerste werkdag na terugkomst van vakantie).

De 22e kom vol spanning van mijn werk en ja hoor, het pakketje was netjes afgeleverd. Dolblij natuurlijk het pakketje geopend en de chrono timen met een digitale stopwatch. Voor zover ik dat zo kon bepalen liep die perfect.

Ik heb het horloge meteen omgedaan en natuurlijk met de atomische klok gelijk gezet. Het horloge liep, toen die nog goed liep zo'n 15-20 sec. te snel per etmaal. Ik was daar niet helemaal tevreden over maar okay, daar is wel mee te leven.

Ik was blij verrast toen ik de volgende dag de tijd controleerde en vernam dat die maar een seconde of 2-3 voor was gaan lopen. Ik ben het horloge eigenlijk veel meer gaan waarderen nu. Ik heb hem sindsdien ook niet omgewisseld voor een andere (uitgezonderd tijdens het sporten, dan gaat de Mudman even om).

Ik had ook wat centjes gespaard en was serieus van plan om een Fortis Marinemaster Day/Date te kopen. Als ik voor de vakantie iets meer tijd had gehad, dan had ik hem waarschijnlijk al gekocht. Zelfs tijdens de vakantie kon ik niet wachten tot het zover was. Ik was ook al bij verschillende AD's geweest om verschillende modellen te passen.










Door deze gebeurtenis zijn de plannen weer verandert, en ik ben er blij mee... Het geld gaat naar mijn motorrijbewijs! Iets wat ik al jaaaren uitstel. Nu dus toch de knoop doorgehakt, en allemaal dankzij de horlogekoorts.

Ben overigens wel weer aan het sparen voor een ander horloge dat ik nog steeds heel graag wil hebben (ohne logo ;-)), en gelukkig is die een stuk goedkoper.

Hier uiteraard nog even een plaatje van de Poljot:


----------



## Sjors

Men In Black Mudman, in het wit. Een soort "Mol in Schaapskleren" dus.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag één van mijn all-time favorieten, de Beijing Everest:









Met z'n fijne SB18 uurwerk:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Mijn Poljot Aviator liep een aantal weken voor mijn vakantie opeens veel te snel, zo'n 4 uur per etmaal. Ik heb gelukkig gebruik kunnen maken van de garantie en heb hem opgestuurd naar de verkoper in Deutchland.
> 
> Die heeft hem weer laten repareren bij zijn horlogemaker. Helaas lukte het niet om het horloge voor mijn vakantie weer gerepareerd terug te krijgen. Dat was wel balen, het is toch nog steeds mijn vaforiet. Maar ja, gelukkig had ik nog de Mudman, Ampibia en de Alpha PO als backup :-d. (en ze hebben alle drie de atlantische oceaan overleefd :-!).
> 
> Was ik net een aantal dagen op vakantie, kreeg ik een tracking nummer van het pakketje waar het gerepareerde horloge in zat. Terwijl ik had gevraagd het horloge niet te verzenden tot ik terug was van vakantie, maar goed... zulke dingen gebeuren. DPD gebeld en afgesproken dat ze het pakketje zouden bewaren en 22-8 zouden afleveren (eerste werkdag na terugkomst van vakantie).
> 
> De 22e kom vol spanning van mijn werk en ja hoor, het pakketje was netjes afgeleverd. Dolblij natuurlijk het pakketje geopend en de chrono timen met een digitale stopwatch. Voor zover ik dat zo kon bepalen liep die perfect.
> 
> Ik heb het horloge meteen omgedaan en natuurlijk met de atomische klok gelijk gezet. Het horloge liep, toen die nog goed liep zo'n 15-20 sec. te snel per etmaal. Ik was daar niet helemaal tevreden over maar okay, daar is wel mee te leven.
> 
> Ik was blij verrast toen ik de volgende dag de tijd controleerde en vernam dat die maar een seconde of 2-3 voor was gaan lopen. Ik ben het horloge eigenlijk veel meer gaan waarderen nu. Ik heb hem sindsdien ook niet omgewisseld voor een andere (uitgezonderd tijdens het sporten, dan gaat de Mudman even om).
> 
> Ik had ook wat centjes gespaard en was serieus van plan om een Fortis Marinemaster Day/Date te kopen. Als ik voor de vakantie iets meer tijd had gehad, dan had ik hem waarschijnlijk al gekocht. Zelfs tijdens de vakantie kon ik niet wachten tot het zover was. Ik was ook al bij verschillende AD's geweest om verschillende modellen te passen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door deze gebeurtenis zijn de plannen weer verandert, en ik ben er blij mee... Het geld gaat naar mijn motorrijbewijs! Iets wat ik al jaaaren uitstel. Nu dus toch de knoop doorgehakt, en allemaal dankzij de horlogekoorts.
> 
> Ben overigens wel weer aan het sparen voor een ander horloge dat ik nog steeds heel graag wil hebben (ohne logo ;-)), en gelukkig is die een stuk goedkoper.
> 
> Hier uiteraard nog even een plaatje van de Poljot:


Mooi dat je weer helemaal yin-yang bent met je Poljot ;-)

Die Fortis is toch wel een vreselijk mooi ding hoor, zou me niks verbazen als je over een tijdje alsnog aankondigt dat er wat leuks onderweg is :-d


----------



## Sjors

ProTrek PRG-80 vandaag. 








Ik blijf maar in het licht, want de Vashtna Nerada is gesignaleerd hier...









Groetjes,

Sjors (nog steeds één schaduw...)


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


> Fortis Marinemaster Day/Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier uiteraard nog even een plaatje van de Fortis die geen Fortis is:


De Poljot blijft een mooi horloge en ik ben blij te lezen dat ie weer gerepareerd is. Tja, ikzelf blijf een zwak voor Fortis houden en ondanks dat ik meen min of meer uitgekocht te zijn, was ik 1 1/2 maand geleden toch bijna voor de bijl gegaan. Via een van de regulieren op het Fortis forum vernam ik dat een horlogemeneer in Denemarken het restant van de Fortis collectie in de uitverkoop had gedaan voor ruwweg half geld. En mijn favoriete moderne Fortis zat daar ook bij:















Het schip is uiteindelijk gestrand omdat deze meneer z'n pakketje niet met de Deense post verzekerd naar de VS kon (wilde?) versturen. Tja, ik ben te schijterig om dat risico te lopen; €1200,= is toch geen kattedrek :-( 
Heb de optie op dit horloge notabene op mijn verjaardag afgezegd :rodekaart

Als ik nog in Nederland gewoond had, zou ik gewoon op de motor naar Denemarken gereden zijn - dat soort afstanden rijd ik hier regelmatig gewoon voor de leut. Altijd leuk als je een doel hebt als je een stukje gaat rijden. En zo is het cirkeltje weer helemaal rond ;-):



Racka said:


> De plannen zijn weer veranderd en ik ben er blij mee ... Het geld gaat naar mijn motorrijbewijs! Iets wat ik al jaaaren uitstel. Nu dus toch de knoop doorgehakt, en allemaal dankzij de horlogekoorts.


Goede keus, Rachid. Het is natuurlijk geen serieuze keus, maar als ik gedwongen zou worden te kiezen tussen horloges en motorfietsen, dan zouden de klokjes vandaag nog de deur uit gaan (sorry, Dirk, ik weet dat jij door omstandigheden gedwongen bent om je motorpak en helm aan de wilgen te hangen). Vergeet evenwel niet dat er nog heel wat meer bij komt kijken: rijbewijs is 1 maar een goede helm en beschermende kleding (pak of jas & broek, laarzen, handschoenen) zijn niet optioneel, maar een vereiste. Succes en houd ons op de hoogte hoe het allemaal gaat.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag vandaag een (relatief) oude alpha:










Maar hij zit weer op staal op het moment. Het is denkik de enige alpha ter wereld die een volledige servicebeurt gehad heeft 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

retro-drive Citizen









Weet alleen niet of ie wel geladen heeft in dit lelijke weer, brrrr.


----------



## Sjors

Rescue-G Riseman. Voelt met z'n 65 gram wel erg licht aan, na een roestvrijstalen Frogman gisteren 



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

SJORS!! KIJK UIT!! Er leeft iets (met vingers) op de achterbank!!


;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Twee-toon vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Grote Mako de afgelopen drie dagen!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag droeg/draag ik mijn ZeeMeeuwSub op mesh:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

stierenkop vandaag


----------



## Martin_B

Nog steeds aan het downsizen ;-) 35mm vandaag:










Ik heb een aantal vintage horloges gezien die ik erg mooi vind, maar ik weet niet of ik met het formaat weg kom. Vandaar...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Nog steeds bescheiden formaat, in een minder bescheiden uitvoering ;-)



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

't Is rustig op 't forum, dus ik spam dit topic maar verder vol. Ik hou mijn 'terug naar klein' rage nog even vol met deze 35 mm Enicar:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Goed bezig Martin ;-)

Zelf de zombie slayer weer eens omgehangen:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> 't Is rustig op 't forum .....


 En dat al een hele tijd. Je bent goed bezig, Martin |> we krijgen nooit genoeg van plaatjes / foto's. Weet niet of je ook polsplaatjes hebt? Dan krijgen we een beter idee van hoe klein deze horloges nu echt zijn. Toch wel gek en hoe alles went: toen Anneke en ik in '98 onze Fortis Piloten kochten viel iedereen over de afmeting .... knoepers en kanjers waren veel gehoorde opmerkingen. Nu kijkt niemand meer vreemd op als een vrouw een horloge van 34 mm draagt en een man eentje van 40 mm.

Tja, ik kan deze draad natuurlijk ook vol spammen, hetgeen ik dan ook braaf doe elke keer als ik wissel. Maar dat is niet zo vaak. Ik probeer mij aan een 2-weekse roulatie te houden, maar ging onlangs alweer de fout in toen ik de Moonwatch 3 weken omhield. Daarna 2 weken Panda en nu alweer in de tweede week met mijn Fortis. Net teruggekeken en bemerkt dat ik daar deze keer geen plaatje van gepost heb, dus, bij deze:









Groeten allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Ron,

Ik maak wel polsplaatjes, maar die zijn vaak van beduidend mindere kwaliteit dan de 'statieportretten'. 
De Enicar van gisteren:









De 36mm SeaGull:









Vandaag draag ik zo één (iets meer dan 35mm):









Maar dan de blauwe versie:









Ter vergelijk, een dikke 44mm










en een 45mm pilot:









deze 34mm vind ik voor mij te klein, waarschijnlijk door de korte lugs en de kleine plaat:









De diameter alleen zegt dus niet alles, breedte van de rand en lengte van de lugs doet ook heel veel. Deze vulcain bijvoorbeeld heeft een diameter van pakkumbeet 34,5mm, maar doordat de plaat relatief groot is, oogt hij prima, zelfs om mijn pols ;-):









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Niks mis met kleine horloges, deze zit bij mij al de hele week om mijn pols.


Omega 1954 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Mooie Omega, Ard |> 

En helemaal niks mis met de kleine klokjes, Martin; de meesten staan heel goed |> Het is vaak een kwestie van eventjes wennen, zeker als je een poosje "kanjers" gedragen hebt. Dankjewel voor de plaatjes - geeft toch een beter idee dan de staatsieportretten.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Nog steeds kleine horlogesweek:










en een wristy:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Grappig idee, Martin, kleine horloge week. Laat ik wat tegenwicht bieden met het grootste horloge dat ooit mijn pols gesierd heeft:









Eerlijkheid gebiedt mij te bekennen dat dit niet het horloge is dat ik vandaag gedragen heb - het is de laatste aanwinst en niet echt voor mijzelf. 
Ik poste eerder hoe ik voor zwager #1 (horloge fan) een Parnis Power Reserve gekocht heb en zwager #2 (geen horloge fan) een beetje jaloers was. Dus vond Anneke dat ook haar oudste broer een horloge moest krijgen - tijd begon te dringen, want zij gaat 18 oktober naar Nederland - en na lang speuren en vergelijken denken wij dat dit heel goed bij hem past. 
Ere wie ere toekomt: Martin, jij was een bron van inspiratie: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/parnis-579318.html#post4266228 |>
Meer foto's hier (https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/friday-friday-590882-3.html#post4322232 en https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/friday-friday-590882-4.html#post4322258) en aanstonds ook in de laatste aanwinst draad.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Ron,

Gefeliciteerd met deze leuke aanwinst :-!
Hij is inderdaad groot, maar draagt door zijn form best goed, vind ik zelf. Ik heb overwogen, nog steeds wel af en toe trouwens, om de wijzerplaat te vervangen door een Marine type, maar het is zo'n grote plaat dat het niet eenvoudig is een andere te vinden.

En wat betreft het topic, een joekel van 40mm vandaag ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag en gisteren m'n ELEKTRONIKA op mesh gedragen!


----------



## MichielV




----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, cool, wat is de resolutie van die camera?


----------



## janl

Foto's zijn 120 x 120 pixels. Geheugen is 1 MB, er kunnen 100 foto's op (zwart-wit).
In 2000 was dat wellicht revolutionair, maar nu ...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, toch mooi 

Heb je toevallig ooit een fotootje gemaakt en nog ergens op je pc staan? Ben benieuwd of dat er nog een beetje uitziet!


----------



## janl

Toevallig niet nee 
Ik ben 'm pas weer beginnen dragen, nadat ie een jaar of 8 (schat ik) in de kast heeft gelegen. Toendertijd heb ik er wel wat foto's mee getrokken. Best wel leuk, maar echt bruikbaar als fototoestel: helemaal niet 
Het cd'tje met de software moet hier ook nog ergens liggen, maar geen idee of dat op de pc's van vandaag nog allemaal werkt.

Hier vind je wel wat foto's: Elvis Payne's Casio Wrist Camera Site.


----------



## EricSW

Vandaag m'n blauwe Seiko op een Sailcloth-strap:


----------



## Lester Burnham

janl said:


> Toevallig niet nee
> Ik ben 'm pas weer beginnen dragen, nadat ie een jaar of 8 (schat ik) in de kast heeft gelegen. Toendertijd heb ik er wel wat foto's mee getrokken. Best wel leuk, maar echt bruikbaar als fototoestel: helemaal niet
> Het cd'tje met de software moet hier ook nog ergens liggen, maar geen idee of dat op de pc's van vandaag nog allemaal werkt.
> 
> Hier vind je wel wat foto's: Elvis Payne's Casio Wrist Camera Site.


Ziet er nog best bruikbaar uit eigenlijk 

Leuk gadget!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Deze heb ik al een pakweg een week om, misschien al wel langer zelfs 

Foto gemaakt door Bidle, op de meeting:


----------



## didobanan

Deskdiving..


----------



## Martin_B

Deze heb ik voor het eerst sinds tijden weer eens om. Ik dacht dat hij niet helemaal OK liep, maar tot nu toe gaattie prima :-!









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Nou, vandaag een speciaale dag. Ik heb deze Frogman maar eens aangedaan om een mooi plaatje te maken tijdens mijn koffiepauze. 

Groetjes,

Sjors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, very nice ;-)

Heb zelf de tijd niet langs zien komen, lag toen nog te slapen


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Nou, vandaag een speciaale dag. Ik heb deze Frogman maar eens aangedaan om een mooi plaatje te maken tijdens mijn koffiepauze.


|> Goeie, Sjors. Ik heb deze tijd en datum niet zodanig op mijn (analoog) horloge zien langskomen, maar zag deze in het display van mijn telefoon op de zaak. Evenveel eentjes, ondanks dat de telefoon geen seconden zien .... Datum verschijnt als Friday 11/11/11



Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf de tijd niet langs zien komen, lag toen nog te slapen


Ja zeg, slapen ...... moet jij niet modereren of misschien wel ....






Van de andere kant .... geniet er nog eventjes van want als je eenmaal tot het legioen van de loonslaafjes toetreedt, behoort uitslapen door de week tot het verleden. Oke, ik ben misschien een beetje extreem: om 11:11:11 was ik, op een paar minuten na, al 6 uur aan het werk .......

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven:









Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jaja Ron, nog druk aan het solliciteren hoor, maar dat vooral in de middag ;-)

L'Oreal en Mars lopen nog


----------



## Sjors

Weinig zon vandaag. "Black Helios" maar aangedaan.










Groetjes,

Sjors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze anders-dan-anders flieger:










met mooie, zij het niet al te sterke lume:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin,

is deze anders-dan-anders Vlieger een Parnis o.i.d.? Handopwinder met 6498-achtig uurwerk? Als deze een glazen achterkant heeft, heb je dan ook daar een foto van? En wat voor materiaal is voor de kast gebruikt? Groot ook, zeker? Lume is inderdaad wel heel mooi. Evenals jouw foto's |>

Ron


----------



## janl

M'n Uniform Wares 200.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Martin,
> 
> is deze anders-dan-anders Vlieger een Parnis o.i.d.? Handopwinder met 6498-achtig uurwerk? Als deze een glazen achterkant heeft, heb je dan ook daar een foto van? En wat voor materiaal is voor de kast gebruikt? Groot ook, zeker? Lume is inderdaad wel heel mooi. Evenals jouw foto's |>
> 
> Ron


Dank voor het compliment Ron!
Het is inderdaad een SeaGull 3621:









Het materiaal zou PVD moeten zijn, maar glimt op de bezel zo dat het wel lak lijkt. Wat het echt is weet ik niet, er zitten nog geen krassen op 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geheel volgens mijn nieuwe horloge-opvatting (dragen die dingen!!) heb ik deze Breitling nu een weekje gedragen. Heb er enkele keren de fitness mee bezocht, palets gesjouwd op m'n werk, etc etc. Denk dat ik 'm nog een paar weken omhoud


----------



## Martin_B

'n aanwinstje vandaag. Deze zocht ik al een tijd, kostte niet veel, dus gezondigd tegen mijn spaar plannen.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Prachtig alternatief voor die Steinhart (of een vintage originele, lol), een van de mooiste horloge-designs ooit imo.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Prachtig alternatief voor die Steinhart (of een vintage originele, lol), een van de mooiste horloge-designs ooit imo.


Deze waren er al een paar jaar voordat Steinhart vintage modellen ontdekte, en gelukkig op het oude formaat, en niet te groot.


----------



## janl




----------



## Dimer

Geen grote verrassingen hier


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Deze vandaag:


Ik blijf die two-tone chronomats prachtig vinden :-!


----------



## EricSW

Thnx, en in deze combi zie je ze ook niet zo vaak. Zat vanmorgen toevallig nog te denken dat het beestje inmiddels al 21 jaar oud is...



Martin_B said:


> Ik blijf die two-tone chronomats prachtig vinden :-!


----------



## MHe225

Niet alleen vandaag, maar al de hele week, na 2 weken Railmaster, na 4 weken Mark XVI


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## janl

Vandaag houden we het simpel.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Evar

Een wat drukker uiterlijk, maar een van mijn favorieten:


----------



## janl

Ik heb het niet gauw voor drukke wijzerplaten, maar deze mag er zeker wezen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding inderdaad, toen ik nog in mijn vijf_horloges_per_week-verzamelfase zat heb ik deze ook regelmatig bekeken.

Kreeg een paar dagen geleden commentaar van iemand dat ik al een paar weken hetzelfde horloge omhad :-d 
Net dan maar weer eens gewisseld. Ga deze ook weer een klein maandje omhouden denk ik.

Nu weer in de kluis: Colt Ocean Auto
Nu om de pols: New Pluton










Sorry voor de slechte foto trouwens, heb deze twee nooit met een echte camera gebroederlijk op de foto gezet.


----------



## Sjors

Vrolijk horloge voor "Het Heerlijk Avondje". De Dee and Ricky. Past bij de kadootjes:











Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij een grijze muis:


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> Voor mij een grijze muis:


Ha ha, Martin,

Is dat om mijn wilde uitspatting te compenseren? (grapje, die Alpha ziet er toch niet zo grijs uit?)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Vrolijk horloge voor "Het Heerlijk Avondje". De Dee and Ricky. Past bij de kadootjes:



Grappig dat je dat zegt, Sjors. Toen ik dit horloge eerder deze week zag dacht ik nog "net een Lego-Horloge" (niet negatief bedoeld) en nu maak jij dezelfde associatie / connectie. Sinterklaas is iets dat hier geheel aan ons voorbijgaat. Alleen dit jaar hebben wij een van mijn neefjes (21) op bezoek en die heeft wat pepernoten, taai-taai en chocoladeletters meegenomen. Raken we toch nog in de stemming.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Het was toevallig dat ik dit horloge droeg, maar ik vond het contrast met de kleurrijke G-Shock wel leuk. 
Hij is wel erg grijs hoor, grijs titanium kast, grijze band, zwarte plaat. Maar daarom had ik hem ook om, bij een grijze trui, staat er goed bij. (Even los van mijn grijs verkleurende coupe ;-))



Sjors said:


> Ha ha, Martin,
> 
> Is dat om mijn wilde uitspatting te compenseren? (grapje, die Alpha ziet er toch niet zo grijs uit?)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft een mooi horloge maar ik heb er toch geen spijt van dat ik 'm heb verkocht. Was toch net iets te groot voor me. Op dit moment geniet een Canadees ervan!


----------



## janl




----------



## malus65

Sinds zaterdag mijn nieuwe Prisma GT met Valjoux 7733:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vintage vandaag:


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vintage vandaag ....


Da's niet vintage; dit is pas vintage:


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Da's niet vintage; dit is pas vintage:


Mét perpetual calender:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## vanhessche

Wow! Cool! Welke is dit?


----------



## Lester Burnham

kast en (vooral) lugvorm doet me denken aan de Antea van Stowa


----------



## janl

vanhessche said:


> Wow! Cool! Welke is dit?


Supercheapo plastic quartzding. Maar wel met Herman Brood-design. Kon ik als fan niet laten liggen. Tijdje terug op de kop getikt op Horlogeforum.nl

Maar echt wel supercheapo. Het bandje dat erop zat was rommel. Dus een degelijk leertje erop gezet, en nu is hij heel wat draagbaarder. Hier zie je het bandje wat duidelijker:










Op eBay kom je ze ook wel tegen, hier eentje in handopwinder-uitvoering: ORIGINAL HERMAN BROOD WATCH - NEW IN BOX ROUND | eBay

En er is ook een hoekig model: ORIGINAL HERMAN BROOD WATCH - NEW IN BOX SQUARE | eBay


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze forse jongen:


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik had van een aantal horloges nog geen polsplaatjes, dus vanavond maar even gedaan. 
Vandaag had ik dus deze om:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

janl said:


> Supercheapo plastic quartzding. Maar wel met Herman Brood-design. Kon ik als fan niet laten liggen. Tijdje terug op de kop getikt op Horlogeforum.nl
> 
> Maar echt wel supercheapo. Het bandje dat erop zat was rommel. Dus een degelijk leertje erop gezet, en nu is hij heel wat draagbaarder.


Thx voor de info


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooi ding inderdaad, toen ik nog in mijn vijf_horloges_per_week-verzamelfase zat heb ik deze ook regelmatig bekeken.
> 
> Kreeg een paar dagen geleden commentaar van iemand dat ik al een paar weken hetzelfde horloge omhad :-d
> Net dan maar weer eens gewisseld. Ga deze ook weer een klein maandje omhouden denk ik.
> 
> Nu weer in de kluis: Colt Ocean Auto
> Nu om de pols: New Pluton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry voor de slechte foto trouwens, heb deze twee nooit met een echte camera gebroederlijk op de foto gezet.


Dat wordt dan toch wel eens tijd, het zijn inspirerende horloges, vind ik.
Vandaag mijn nieuwe aanwinst Tudor Sub:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooooi! Hoe midsized is midsized trouwens?  37mm ofzo??


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag is (ook) blauw ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooooi! Hoe midsized is midsized trouwens?  37mm ofzo??


Bijna goed, midsize betekent in dit geval 35mm. Dus voor de wat slankere pols:-d


----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> Bijna goed, midsize betekent in dit geval 35mm. Dus voor de wat slankere pols:-d


Ah ok! Mooi maatje! Heb zelf ook smalle polsen (net iets meer dan 16cm) maar draag er toch vooral lompere (40-42mm) duikers op. Ziet er af en toe een beetje twijfelachtig uit, dat dan weer wel :-d


----------



## vanhessche

Al een dagje of 3 deze om


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag en morgen:



Heb hem destijds gekregen en had hem bijna weg gedaan, maar icm nato vind ik het een leuke klok en erg praktisch.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Alweer pakweg een week om de pols:


----------



## malus65

Bij mij ziet 35mm er zo uit:










of zo:



















Canvas bandje is het toch niet. Ik ben nog in afwachting van een blauwe nato. Maar een mooie canvas band lijkt me ook wel wat. In 18mm is de keuze toch wat beperkt:-(


----------



## janl




----------



## MichielV

b-)


----------



## EricSW

MichielV said:


> b-)


Erg mooi!!


----------



## EricSW

Ik deze:


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> b-)


Mooi horloge idd, heb hier een grijze liggen. Had ik voor een vriend gekocht, maar hij het is toch niet zijn ding. Vind met name de band erg mooi met de iets bredere schakel en helemaal goed dat de deksel gewoon echt plat is!! Dit verhoogt het draagcomfort. 
Enkel de gaten van de push-pins zitten te laag en te veel bij het uiteinde van de lugs. Hierdoor is het gebruiken van de meegeleverde (of andere) nato echt niet mooi. Je zit tegen een continu tegen die mega zijkant aan te staren. Mocht ik het horloge houden dan denk ik dat ik extra gaatjes maak in de lugs voor een nato, want het horloge is er qua looks wel goed voor.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge idd, heb hier een grijze liggen. Had ik voor een vriend gekocht, maar hij het is toch niet zijn ding.


Ik voel een Kaliber nieuwjaars give-a-way aankomen ;-)


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge idd, heb hier een grijze liggen. Had ik voor een vriend gekocht, maar hij het is toch niet zijn ding. Vind met name de band erg mooi met de iets bredere schakel en helemaal goed dat de deksel gewoon echt plat is!! Dit verhoogt het draagcomfort. Enkel de gaten van de push-pins zitten te laag en te veel bij het uiteinde van de lugs. Hierdoor is het gebruiken van de meegeleverde (of andere) nato echt niet mooi. Je zit tegen een continu tegen die mega zijkant aan te staren. Mocht ik het horloge houden dan denk ik dat ik extra gaatjes maak in de lugs voor een nato, want het horloge is er qua looks wel goed voor.


Inderdaad op nato is het geen gezicht. Hoop dat ik volgend jaar mijn subje kan aanschaffen, die gaat in de zomer zeker het nato gemis inhalen.

Even een voorbeeldje van het net:











Lester Burnham said:


> Ik voel een Kaliber nieuwjaars give-a-way aankomen ;-)


 Haha, hopen dat ik win...heb ik het setje compleet:-d


----------



## Bidle

*Leest laatste berichten logt gelijk uit. ;-)


----------



## janl




----------



## MichielV




----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


>


Ik vind dat brons stiekem toch steeds interessanter worden! Ziet er goed uit.

Hier vandaag een oude zenith om, helaas nog geen foto's van. Moet sowieso weer eens tijd zien te vinden om wat dingen vast te leggen.


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Ik vind dat brons stiekem toch steeds interessanter worden! Ziet er goed uit.
> 
> Hier vandaag een oude zenith om, helaas nog geen foto's van. Moet sowieso weer eens tijd zien te vinden om wat dingen vast te leggen.


Brons is erg leuk materiaal, leuk om te zien hoe hij veranderd! En de Magrette is ook nog eens prettig geprijsd!


----------



## vanhessche

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65

Vandaag weer Tudor, maar nu op een verse blauwe nato, foto's volgen nog:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Respect voor jouw foto's trouwens |>


----------



## Sjors

De Green Collection G-6900EW-7 vandaag.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Respect voor jouw foto's trouwens |>


Bedankt voor het compliment, maar helaas ben ik zelf minder enthousiast. Ik post via Photobucket en daar heb ik goed de balen van. Photobucket verpest mijn feestje behoorlijk.o| Elke keer als ik iets heb ge-upload en ik bekijk het, valt het me weer tegen. Kijk maar eens bij mijn Flickr albums:

Flickr: Malus65's Photostream

Weet iemand een andere manier om betere kwaliteit te kunnen posten? Via Flickr lukt het me niet om foto's zichtbaar te maken, alleen de link kan ik plaatsen...:-s


----------



## MichielV




----------



## Martin_B

malus65 said:


> Bedankt voor het compliment, maar helaas ben ik zelf minder enthousiast. Ik post via Photobucket en daar heb ik goed de balen van. Photobucket verpest mijn feestje behoorlijk.o| Elke keer als ik iets heb ge-upload en ik bekijk het, valt het me weer tegen. Kijk maar eens bij mijn Flickr albums:
> 
> Flickr: Malus65's Photostream
> 
> Weet iemand een andere manier om betere kwaliteit te kunnen posten? Via Flickr lukt het me niet om foto's zichtbaar te maken, alleen de link kan ik plaatsen...:-s


Volgens mij staat Flickr het gewoon niet meer toe, om direct te linken, de Flickrs! ;-)
Maar met photobucket kun je bij upload ook formaten aangeven. Of heb je het idee dat ze meer doen dan alleen het formaat aanpassen, compressie ofzo?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij staat Flickr het gewoon niet meer toe, om direct te linken, de Flickrs! ;-)
> Maar met photobucket kun je bij upload ook formaten aangeven. Of heb je het idee dat ze meer doen dan alleen het formaat aanpassen, compressie ofzo?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hallo Martin,

ik weet zeker dat er iets gebeurt, want zowel de scherpte als helderheid worden beïnvloed. Via Flickr ziet het er veel meer uit zoals ik het in Lightroom afwerk. Dan post ik wel voortaan Flickr linkjes


----------



## malus65

Tudor Submariner 75090 wrist | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dimer

Vandaag gekregen als kerstcadeau van Ace en dus meteen om de pols! Deze wilde ik al een hele tijd en ben er erg blij mee  Hij past ook mooi bij m'n auto


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Vandaag gekregen als kerstcadeau van Ace en dus meteen om de pols! Deze wilde ik al een hele tijd en ben er erg blij mee  Hij past ook mooi bij m'n auto


Ik houd m'n brievenbus in de gaten ..... Ace heeft mijn adres on-file, toch? Leuk dat jullie Kerstcadeautjes weggeven. Nog eens wat anders dan alleen maar een kaart. Alleen moet ik dan wel een extra logo in m'n signature zetten, maar die moeite heb ik graag voor deze geste over ;-)

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven:








_nee, dat is niet mijn arm, maar wel mijn vette vinger (afdruk) op de lug rechts beneden_

Deze moet eigenlijk ook in de laatste aanwinst draad, maar omdat ik niet twee keer hetzelfde wil posten, kan ik het verhaal net zo goed hier vertellen:

Ik heb nooit begrepen waarom mensen een tweede Speedmaster willen en was altijd voldoende tevreden met enkel mijn 3570.50 Moonwatch (al sinds januari 2000). Echter toen ik op het Omega-forum Panda- of Mitsukoshi-conversies zag langskomen begon de behoefte aan een tweede Speedy te groeien. Ik heb al langer een zwak voor Panda's en dat is ook de voornaamste reden dat ik de Alpha Paul Newman gekocht heb, want een Daytona PN zit er voor mij niet in. Ik vind de Omega Speedmaster Mitsukoshi (LE van 300 stuks) echter heel veel mooier maar zie deze dingen eigenlijk nooit te koop. Dus dan maar een conversie. Originele onderdelen hiervoor zijn ook buitengewoon schaars maar ik had het geluk begin december een complete kit (zelf samengesteld) te scoren. En net toen die in huis was, kreeg ik een PM van forum-lid Dixan dat hij zijn 3572.50 Mitsukoshi-conversie gaat verkopen om fondsen voor een IWC Vintage Collection AquaTimer en JLC Master Control vrij te maken. Tja, laat ik zeggen, dat ik er niet echt op had gerekend nog voor het einde van het jaar een tweede Speedmaster aan de collectie toe te voegen, maar dit was een beetje een nu-of-nooit kans, dus ......

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Niet dat ik zo'n dirty ghetto kid ben of zo, maar ik vind het wel een mooi horloge ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Met de vriendelijke groeten uit de hoofdstad:


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## janl




----------



## Dimer




----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


>


Ondanks,.... blijft dit een ontzettend mooi horloge.


----------



## malus65

Vandaag weer Tudor maar dan aan de stalen band:


----------



## janl




----------



## Dimer

malus65 said:


> Vandaag weer Tudor maar dan aan de stalen band:


mooi!


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Ondanks,.... blijft dit een ontzettend mooi horloge.


ondanks...?


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> ondanks...?


Ah, een nieuw spelletje? Maak de zin af .... :-d

Laat ik een poging wagen:

..... ondanks dat deze Vintage Ingenieur op Dimer's pols zit en niet de mijne ......

Alle gekheid op een stokje, het is en blijft een prachtig horloge. Punt uit!

Gelukkig Nieuw Jaar allemaal (ben nu niet thuis en waarschijnlijk niet meer on-line voor de grote knallen, de oliebollen, etc).

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Zo, de kop is er af!


----------



## EricSW

Deskdiving vandaag.


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

Martin_B said:


> Deze vandaag


Mooi zeg! Wat is het precies?


----------



## MichielV




----------



## EricSW

MichielV said:


>


Oei, die staat ook nog op mijn verlanglijstje... bevalt ie goed?


----------



## MichielV

EricSW said:


> Oei, die staat ook nog op mijn verlanglijstje... bevalt ie goed?


Haha, hij bevalt zeer goed. Zo goed zelfs dat ik zijn broertje ook heb!









 Moet toch eens beter op stof gaan letten bij mijn foto's :-d

Stiekem wil ik de geheel gouden versie ook nog wel hebben. ;-)


----------



## EricSW

MichielV said:


> Haha, hij bevalt zeer goed. Zo goed zelfs dat ik zijn broertje ook heb!
> Stiekem wil ik de geheel gouden versie ook nog wel hebben. ;-)


Ook mooi! Ben zelf niet zo van het goud, maar die zwart met gouden accenten vind ik wel erg fraai. Ik wilde net gaan zeggen dat hij ook fraai is met een sailclothstrap, maar die heb je ook op die zwarte, haha.

Maar bevalt dus goed zo te zien, hmmmm...nu wil ik er nog liever eentje....


----------



## MichielV

EricSW said:


> Ook mooi! Ben zelf niet zo van het goud, maar die zwart met gouden accenten vind ik wel erg fraai. Ik wilde net gaan zeggen dat hij ook fraai is met een sailclothstrap, maar die heb je ook op die zwarte, haha. Maar bevalt dus goed zo te zien, hmmmm...nu wil ik er nog liever eentje....


Ze bevallen zeker goed, net zoals veel van de 5 serie. Als ik jou was zou ik zo snel mogelijk eentje kopen...je gaat er geen spijt van krijgen ;-)

Desondanks deze lovende woorden mis ik wel wat dingen bij de 5 serie. Voornamelijk een schroefkroon en een betere stalenband. Ik heb meerdere duikmodellen van Seiko (6309, 6105, skx007, skx031/33 , tuna etc) en deze hebben allemaal super oysters. Maar ook de band van de Stargate bevalt goed. Oke, voor veel van deze modellen zijn de oysters ook geen standaard band, maar ze maken hem wel af in mijn ogen. Helaas is er voor de 5jes geen alternatief behalve leer/nato/mesh.

Maar desondanks dit gemis blijven het wel heel leuke modellen en voor een zeer schappelijke prijs. Dus eigenlijk mag ik niet zeuren ook :-d


----------



## EricSW

MichielV said:


> Ze bevallen zeker goed, net zoals veel van de 5 serie. Als ik jou was zou ik zo snel mogelijk eentje kopen...je gaat er geen spijt van krijgen ;-)
> 
> Desondanks deze lovende woorden mis ik wel wat dingen bij de 5 serie. Voornamelijk een schroefkroon en een betere stalenband. Ik heb meerdere duikmodellen van Seiko (6309, 6105, skx007, skx031/33 , tuna etc) en deze hebben allemaal super oysters. Maar ook de band van de Stargate bevalt goed. Oke, voor veel van deze modellen zijn de oysters ook geen standaard band, maar ze maken hem wel af in mijn ogen. Helaas is er voor de 5jes geen alternatief behalve leer/nato/mesh.
> 
> Maar desondanks dit gemis blijven het wel heel leuke modellen en voor een zeer schappelijke prijs. Dus eigenlijk mag ik niet zeuren ook :-d


Ik heb zelf de SNZF13 , in grote lijnen volgens mij de zelfde kast als de Fhatom, en mis de schoefkroon uiteindelijk niet. Is mooi als je echt gaat duiken, maar dat doe je hier toch niet mee. Heb hem nu een jaar geregeld in het zwembad om, geen enkel probleem. Stalen banden van Seiko vind ik over het algemeen niet zo fraai. Heb de Spork zelfs zonder standaard staal besteld, Rob van Monsterwatches verklaarde me voor gek, was volgens hem een van de mooiste banden van Seiko. Ik had er niks mee.
Heb hem nu op een Watchadoo, vind ik zelf een stuk fraaier.

Thnx voor de info!


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Mooi zeg! Wat is het precies?


Dank je, het is een 'chronotac'. Chinese homage bouwer die o.a. vintage rolex modellen voert. Met lekker dik plexi enzo.


















Ik heb ook een blauwe sub van ze:



























Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Martin_B said:


> Dank je, het is een 'chronotac'. Chinese homage bouwer die o.a. vintage rolex modellen voert. Met lekker dik plexi enzo.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Erg fraai, ik had inmiddels al wat onderzoek gedaan naar het horloge, kwam op een Steinhart terecht, die maken ook zo'n homage. Wel aardig aan de rpijs die Steinhart, maar wel met een ETA-uurwerk erin.
Ga nu even snuffelen naar de Chronotac.

Thnx!


----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

Na zeker drie weken Seiko BFK ben ik net na de jaarwisseling overgestapt op m'n Parnis 'Portuguese'.


----------



## malus65

Vandaag mijn Prisma GT:


----------



## MHe225

Alweer 10 dagen:


----------



## Robert36521

Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad.


----------



## EricSW

Robert36521 said:


> Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad.


Ja, en welke is het? Benieuwd!


----------



## janl




----------



## malus65

Vandaag weer Tudor sub:


----------



## Martin_B

Deze!










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Beijing bling:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Een keer zwitsers voor de verandering...









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Een keer zwitsers voor de verandering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


en wat voor één! Mooi hoor!


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Een keer zwitsers voor de verandering ...


Restoring balance in the universe, non-Swiss for me:








Geintje - fraaie Omega, Martin.

Ron


----------



## Vahalis




----------



## janl

Very low profile vandaag.


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Eek!

Vandaag (en gister, en de dagen daarvoor...) de Hamilton Pioneer Mechanical.


----------



## EricSW




----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull 2-toon:










Ik zit er over te denken de orginele band er weer eens op te zetten...:think:.. of is het toch iets té?









groeten,

Martin


----------



## SillentWolf

Christopher Ward C9 Forum Limited Edition 2011. Nr. 59 van 80.
Voorzien van een ETA 6498-1 Decorated Movement.


----------



## janl




----------



## didobanan

Marvin M112


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

1963 reissue vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## SillentWolf

De Lum-Tec M42 Phantom, op een zwart leren strap.
Serialnr. 159 / 200, ETA 2824-1.


----------



## Bidle




----------



## Martin_B

't is toch wel erg dat als je een gesp ziet, dat je denkt, ah, die is van een JLC Master Compressor ;-)

Ik draag een alpha panda vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke Slava, heb zelf ook een quartz van dat merk.

Alweer bijna twee weken deze Parnis om!


----------



## janl

Heb je een fotootje van je Slava?


----------



## Lester Burnham

janl said:


> Heb je een fotootje van je Slava?


Haha, wacht, ik zie nu (de vloek van een grote verzameling) dat mijn Slava's allemaal mechanisch zijn 

Heb wel een Raketa met Quartz-uurwerk. Deze bedoelde ik eigenlijk.









Staat momenteel stil trouwens. De vorige batterij (nieuw) ging maar een maandje ofzo mee. Voelt een beetje als een bodemloze batterijenput dit horloge.


----------



## Sjors

Jason, wat zou je anders moeten dragen vandaag 










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Eek!

Haha, cool gedaan Sjors.

Toevallig een tijdje terug alle Friday the 13th films zitten kijken. Altijd leuk. :-!
Wat zou er sterker zijn denk je, Jason of een G-Shock?


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, wacht, ik zie nu (de vloek van een grote verzameling) dat mijn Slava's allemaal mechanisch zijn
> 
> Heb wel een Raketa met Quartz-uurwerk. Deze bedoelde ik eigenlijk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staat momenteel stil trouwens. De vorige batterij (nieuw) ging maar een maandje ofzo mee. Voelt een beetje als een bodemloze batterijenput dit horloge.


Een beetje een "gaz guzzler" maar dan voor batterijen

Ik draag vandaag weer mijn Tudor, nu op een gestreepte Natoband:


----------



## Eek!

Andere Hamilton vandaag.


----------



## Bruno.M

Niet mijn foto. Na anderhalf jaar met een gebroken springbar in de kast te hebben gelegen eindelijk eens werk van gemaakt om er wat te kopen en te fixen. Heb hem nu al een week ofzo full-time om, wat een geweldig ding is het toch  Heb echt ongelooflijk veel opmerkingen gekregen over het feit dat ik een groen horloge draag, ala James Bond's Rolex :') Meeste mensen houden er wel van. Ik kan het me niet meer herinneren of het vroeger ook zo was of dat hij gewoon lui is geworden, maar damn, time-keepen kan hij niet echt  Stond in enkele dagen weer 5 minuten voor. Net weer even juist gezet, eens zien of hij betert.

Eerste post sinds lange lange tijd op WUS trouwens :x Had een tijd een korte horlogeverslaving, die gelukkig niet al te lang duurde (arm studentje ), maar was begin dit jaar op zoek naar een degelijke koptelefoon, zag dat daar ook een hele fanbase achterzit en het ook verslavend werkt, heb er dus meteen 2 gekocht en ben zo weer op WUS gerold haha. Ben nu aan het azen op een Parnis :') Balen dat ik mijn Blue Mako ben kwijtgeraakt doordat een springbar brak en ik plots zag dat ik geen horloge meer omhad  Heb nu nog (for those who care, ben alweer lang aan het blaten); Citizen BL5250-02L, Ticino 44mm Big Pilot PVD hand-wind (prachtig ding, draag dit vaak, lekker nauwkeurig ook), Alpha Green Sub Automatic, een laffe cheape Casio die ik in Kuala Lumpur voor 3 euro kocht en waar ik me voor doodschaam (sowieso fake en houdt ook amper tijd bij, dat voor een digital..), en sinds kort de nieuwe en bloedgeile Seiko SSC013P1 Solar Pilot Chronograph.

Duss.. Hoi!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nondeju! Da's lang geleden! In die tijd bestond Kaliber nog niet eens, ofwel? 

Welkom terug in elk geval!


----------



## Bruno.M

Hehe, klopt  Ik zie net dat ik van jou een PM had gekregen doen het opende, 2 maanden nadat ik weg was. Ik weet niet eens meer waarom ik ben vertrokken, eigenlijk! Gewoon te druk I guess, en ik kocht niets, dat kan het ook zijn


----------



## Bidle

FroFro said:


> Hehe, klopt  Ik zie net dat ik van jou een PM had gekregen doen het opende, 2 maanden nadat ik weg was. Ik weet niet eens meer waarom ik ben vertrokken, eigenlijk! Gewoon te druk I guess, en ik kocht niets, dat kan het ook zijn


Ach ja, zo heb ik me ook ooit eens aangemeld en er weinig mee gedaan. Tegenwoordig ook druk met van alles en nog wat en de horloges staan op een laag pitje.

Vandaag een Tudor om die ik pas geleden heb gekocht. Had er onlangs eentje verkregen via een ruil voor een vriend, maar vind hem zelf toch ook wel leuk,.... dus tja. Foto's zullen wel een keer langskomen. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

FroFro said:


> Hehe, klopt  Ik zie net dat ik van jou een PM had gekregen doen het opende, 2 maanden nadat ik weg was. Ik weet niet eens meer waarom ik ben vertrokken, eigenlijk! Gewoon te druk I guess, en ik kocht niets, dat kan het ook zijn


Haha, dat kan gebeuren, ik sta ook nog op forums aangemeld waar ik al jarenlang niet meer ben geweest 

Leuk om je (maar voor hoe lang? ;-) ) weer terug te hebben in elk geval!


----------



## Bruno.M

Lester Burnham said:


> (maar voor hoe lang? ;-) )


The thing is dat ik niet wil toegeven aan mijn interesse voor horloges  Ik vind het echt supermooie dingen. Als ingenieur-to-be vind ik ze ook gewoon superfascinerend en ik draag ze ook gewoon als 'juweel', daarenboven heb ik gewoon een verzameldrang. Maar ik zit op dit moment wel nog met het idee dat het eigenlijk niet écht nodig is om er veel te hebben, ze doen immers allemaal hetzelfde. Terwijl je er 1 draagt liggen er honderden, duizenden euro's in je kast. Ik heb nog een beetje moeite om die gedachte weg te zetten, ook omdat ik nog niet echt geld verdien (wat binnen een maand wel veranderd, dus wie weet is die gedachte dan weg :')). En toch word ik er in mee gesleurd en leer ik elke dag wel weer over een nieuw, mooi model. Maar waarom zou ik veel geld steken in een bepaald horloge als stiekem een Orient van 100 euro hetzelfde doet? Die ene blijk van nadenken heeft me er tot hier toe nog van tegengehouden om echt dure aankopen te doen (hoewel ik er nu van schrik als ik zie dat ik in mijn kortstondige verslaving, van december 09 tot maart 2010, toch ook 500 euro aan 4 horloges heb gegeven).

Het is moeilijk uit te leggen, laat het ons daar bij houden 

! Ik weet nog een reden waarom ik was weggevallen. Ik heb geen camera en vind het super irritant dat ik niet aan de WRUW-threads kan meedoen 

/edit

En bij deze; mijn iPod heeft natuurlijk ook een karige camera :')















Viel spass! Ik weet niet of deze tegenwoordig al in de winkels ligt? Ik had hem al voor de releasedatum.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je moet toch weten dat dit geen rationeel goed te praten hobby is he ;-)

Maar je hebt natuurlijk wel gelijk. Ik ben mede om die reden mijn verzameling ook wat terug aan het brengen. Wat heb je aan een stuk of 100 horloges als je ze dan allemaal maar een paar dagen per jaar om kan doen? Ik ben sinds een paar maanden bezig met een wat langzamere rotatie om de pols. Doe een horloge nu om voor twee of drie weken. Gevolg is dat ik nu echt gebruikssporen ga zien op mijn horloges en hun bandjes. Maar het gevolg is ook vooral dat ik nu de tijd (letterlijk en figuurlijk) heb om een beetje een band op te bouwen met die horloges. Ik sta er wekenlang mee op en ga er weer mee naar bed. Bevalt me heel goed op deze manier! 

Het is dat ik het hele verkoopproces zo vermoeiend vind, anders had ik al een groter deel de deur uitgedaan.

De foto's die je hierboven hebt staan zijn inderdaad niet echt World Press Photo materiaal :-d Kan moeilijk ontdekken wat voor horloge het is, gok voorzichtig op Citizen of Seiko?


----------



## Bruno.M

Haha, als dat niet eens zichtbaar is  Misschien moet ik maar es een camera ook aanschaffen dan.. 









Het is mijn laatste nieuwe! (Afgezien van die walgelijke fake classic Casio uit Kuala Lumpur). Heb ik van september en het is toch één van mijn vaakstgedragen horloges, al was dat wel omdat mijn Citizen momenteel zonder bandje zit (kapotgezweet in Australië, nieuw onderweg), en mijn Alpha sinds vorige week pas weer draagbaar is. Ik vind het een heerlijk horloge. Solar, white dial (had ik nog niet), lekker druk met de aviation bezel, chrono functies, en last and least een waardeloos alarmpje  Perfecte size voor mij (43mm dacht ik), mocht misschien iets dikker zijn.

Trouwens, ik ben eens wezen googlen, aangezien ik het vooral uit fascinatie voor de techniek doe ga ik eens kijken hoe moeilijk het is om een movement, case etc te kopen en zelf een horloge te klussen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, had ik het toch goed gezien, probleem was vooral dat de wijzers over het merkje heenhingen 

Die rode accenten bovenaan vind ik er wel geslaagd uitzien. Krijgt een beetje een Chopard Mille Miglia uitstraling op die manier!


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik heb een manier gevonden om het "te grote collectie gevoel" tegen te gaan. Ik heb eigenlijk twee delen in mijn collectie: de horloges die vaak gedragen worden en de horloges die eigenlijk meer als verzameling dienen en maar af en toe gedragen worden. Die eerste groep is ook al behoorlijk, maar de laatste tijd volgen de aankopen elkaar steeds trager op ;-)

De andere horloges zijn meer verzamelobjecten omwille van speciale binnenwerken bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## didobanan

Vandaag twee horloges voor mij..
Als eerste draag ik een stukje degelijkheid op nato.







en verder 'draag' ik m'n Marvin Tyre watch.


----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

Na dik twee weken Parnis nu overgestapt op een andere hommage, mijn APO nu. Op een stingray-strap.

Heb er alleen een lelijke gsm-foto van op dit bandje


----------



## Martin_B

Gaaf die band :-!
Wel zuinig zijn op de oranje Alpha PO, die worden geld waard ;-)
Ik traag toevallig de mijne ook vandaag, kijken oftie nog goed loopt. 









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ja inderdaad, alleen heeft die van mij al vanaf het begin problemen met de schroefdraad van de kroon. 
Kan 'm nu nog maar moeilijk uitschroeven (in de timesetting stand krijgen) en bij het dichtschroeven kan ik door blijven draaien zolang ik wil. Ga er dus niet meer mee douchen ;-)


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

Chronomat vandaag:


----------



## janl




----------



## Bruno.M

Die Alpha planet oceans zijn prachtig! Maar mijn engie Alpha loopt momenteel wel echt +2 minuten per dak, dus ben niet echt geneigd er weer één te kopen. Meen me herinneren dat ie dat niet deed voor dat die een jaar in de kast lag. Binnenkort eens openmaken


----------



## EricSW

No-logo vandaag


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag een (extreem goedkope, maar best wel leuke) 'Steel Bagelsport'


----------



## vanhessche

Na enkele weken de Visiodate omgehad te hebben, vandaag nog eens de Kemmner bovengehaald!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die Kemmners zijn ook aardig in prijs gestegen zag ik. Gunstig voor mensen die bij de eerste kooplichting zaten (zoals ik  )


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Die Kemmners zijn ook aardig in prijs gestegen zag ik. Gunstig voor mensen die bij de eerste kooplichting zaten (zoals ik  )


Maar ze blijven mooi, met een goede prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding :-!

Ik heb vandaag een Seiko om die voor de laatste dag bij mij is. Ik wilde zeker weten dat hij nog perfect loopt voordat ik hem verstuur. Na 9 uur om, loopt hij ongeveer 1,5 sec voor. Niet slecht ;-)










enne, maak je geen zorgen Michiel, ben er héééél voorzichtig mee geweest:









;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## watchmario

Nice, wist niet dat er ook een nederlands deel was op dit forum!

seiko snk809


----------



## janl

Jawel 
En welkom!


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Ach ja, zo heb ik me ook ooit eens aangemeld en er weinig mee gedaan. Tegenwoordig ook druk met van alles en nog wat en de horloges staan op een laag pitje.
> 
> Vandaag een Tudor om die ik pas geleden heb gekocht. Had er onlangs eentje verkregen via een ruil voor een vriend, maar vind hem zelf toch ook wel leuk,.... dus tja. Foto's zullen wel een keer langskomen. ;-)


Daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar. Vandaag weer:


----------



## EricSW

Dees:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Wenger vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een Enicar:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## janl

Twee G-Shock dagen achter mekaar.


----------



## Dimer




----------



## SillentWolf

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono, met een Steinhart strap, en Hamilton butterfly sluiting:


----------



## Vahalis




----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Helson brons


----------



## Lester Burnham

Supercool die bronzen duiker!!

@ Vahalis, Ikea-kastjes in elkaar zetten met een Explorer om is ook stijlvol 

Zelf nu na een dag of 10 de Alpha PO omgehad te hebben m'n lume-pip kwijtgeraakt :-d Niet m'n eerste Alpha waarbij dat gebeurd is.


----------



## Martin_B

Die lume pip holte kun je vullen met lume verf, heb ik ook gedaan met twee horloges. Gaat prima. Gewoon laagje voor laagje verf er in, totdat het er als een bolletje opligt.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Eek!

Een Seiko 5'je.


----------



## Vahalis

IWC Mark XV 'Gadebusch'


----------



## MHe225

Sinds vorige zondag alweer en minstens nog 'n week: IWC Portuguese Automatic. Foto is vandaag gemaakt .... heel vroeg al, het was een paar minuten na twaalf, maar ik heb de wijzers maar eventjes doorgedraaid voor 'n ietwat fraaiere poze. Alleen valt nu het rood van de power-reserve achter de kleine wijzer. Volgende keer beter zullen we maar zeggen.









Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Volgende keer even de kroon weer indrukken voor de foto 
Maar bah, wat een prachtig horloge is dat toch!

Ben nog niet zo lang uit bed, dus nog het horloge van gisteren van het nachtkastje gepakt:









Straks even wisselen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Eek!

Martin_B said:


> Volgende keer even de kroon weer indrukken voor de foto
> Maar bah, wat een prachtig horloge is dat toch!
> 
> Ben nog niet zo lang uit bed, dus nog het horloge van gisteren van het nachtkastje gepakt:
> 
> Straks even wisselen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je buiten geslapen of heb je last van mieren in je slaapkamer? :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Eek! said:


> Heb je buiten geslapen of heb je last van mieren in je slaapkamer? :-d


Dit zijn bosmieren, dus gelukkig lopen ze niet in mijn slaapkamer, ze kunnen venijnig bijten. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Volgende keer even de kroon weer indrukken voor de foto


Ik weet het, Martin. Zoals ik eerder vandaag aan Dimer schreef, ik worstel steeds met mijn huidige camera, 'n Sony point & shoot van pakweg 7 jaar oud en lig steevast in de clinch met de auto-focus die focuseert op de glaasjes (crystals). Dus foto's maken gaat niet vlot hier ten huize en ik ben zo'n miereneuker (he, da's toepasselijk) die niet de wijzers wil terug draaien. Vandaar. Maar ik geef toe, met ingedrukte kroon ziet gewoon beter uit.

Mijn wens om een nieuwe camera te kopen komt en gaat (ik weet het, Ard) en heb nu weer hernieuwde interesse en energie; hopelijk gaat het deze keer gebeuren en kan ik, als niet betere, in ieder geval wat gemakkelijker en vlotter fatsoenlijke foto's van mijn horloges schieten.

En dankjewel voor het compliment, Martin - dit is inderdaad een fantastisch horloge. Zo simpel en toch zo fraai. En het uurwerk is een juweeltje en deze foto, gemaakt indezelfde sessie als de bovenstaande, kan de schoonheid ervan bij lange na niet vastleggen.









Moet trouwens zeggen dat ik blij ben dat dit horloge in de knip is want de prijs ervan stijgt razendsnel. Adviesprijs vandaag is ruim €3000 hoger dan anderhalf jaar geleden toen ik het mijne gekocht heb. Terugkijkend had ik het horloge nog eerder moeten kopen. Wat zeg ik, toen had ik er 21 moeten kopen en 20 na 3 jaar weer verkopen. Dat had een aanzienlijk beter rendement opgeleverd dan beleggingen in aandelen.

Ron


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Sinn 556A


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Moet trouwens zeggen dat ik blij ben dat dit horloge in de knip is want de prijs ervan stijgt razendsnel. Adviesprijs vandaag is ruim €3000 hoger dan anderhalf jaar geleden toen ik het mijne gekocht heb. Terugkijkend had ik het horloge nog eerder moeten kopen. Wat zeg ik, toen had ik er 21 moeten kopen en 20 na 3 jaar weer verkopen. Dat had een aanzienlijk beter rendement opgeleverd dan beleggingen in aandelen.
> 
> Ron


Ik heb vandaag een Swatch op de post gedaan waar ik nu zes keer meer voor kreeg dan wat ik er zelf voor had betaald


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag draag ik mijn BlingBeijing:



















groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bruno.M

What's up with that case? Ik zie het exact zelfde horloge ook als Citizen of Ricoh over Ebay vliegen? Wel mooi though.


----------



## Martin_B

Bruno.M said:


> What's up with that case? Ik zie het exact zelfde horloge ook als Citizen of Ricoh over Ebay vliegen? Wel mooi though.


Die zijn allemaal geinspireerd op hét grote voorbeeld:







De rolex datejust met coin-edge bezel.

Er zijn nog 1001 andere merken en modellen die deze kast voeren:



























Ik heb er zelf meer dan één van:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb m'n Alpha PO nu twee weken omgehad, ga morgen switchen naar iets nieuws. Ga voortaan m'n horloges halve maanden dragen heb ik besloten, kan ik er wat meer mee bonden ;-)

Aangezien de komende halve maand vooral een fysiek zware klusmaand wordt wil ik geen horloge gaan dragen die ik nog ga verkopen (want: krassen en butsen zijn dan niet handig) maar ook geen horloge dat te veel klappen moet krijgen. Hmmm, interessante keuze!


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW




----------



## FlyingDutchman

Vintage


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Aangezien de komende halve maand vooral een fysiek zware klusmaand wordt wil ik geen horloge gaan dragen die ik nog ga verkopen (want: krassen en butsen zijn dan niet handig) maar ook geen horloge dat te veel klappen moet krijgen. Hmmm, interessante keuze!


Haal bij de blokker of kijkshop een Casio F91W voor pakumbeet een tientje. Alstie na het klussen nog heel is, heb je in elk geval nog een klassieker voor in de collectie 

Voor mij vandaag deze zeemeeuw:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Haal bij de blokker of kijkshop een Casio F91W voor pakumbeet een tientje. Alstie na het klussen nog heel is, heb je in elk geval nog een klassieker voor in de collectie


Haha, was een leuke optie geweest 

Maar heb intussen al een ander horloge gekozen, een van de weinige (een van de vijf ofzo) horloges waarvan ik ZEKER weet dat ik 'm nooit ga verkopen maar die TOCH vies mag worden en volop krassen/deukjes mag oplopen:










Ben echt een groot fan van de OM


----------



## Oldheritage

Groot gelijk, draag de mijne ook vaak. Is ook één van de weinige horloges in mijn collectie die al wat krasjes heeft opgelopen en er alleen maar mooier op geworden is.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Ben vandaag een beetje aan het bouwen, dus moet het in het juiste thema, met een horloge waar ik niet te hard aan gehecht ben.

Heb ondertussen een krasje gemaakt in de bezel van m'n Bombfrog :-( Les geleerd!


----------



## janl

Op een nieuw bandje:


----------



## SillentWolf

Hamilton Khaki Team Earth:


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Vandaag weer de Pljot Aviator I


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft een mooi ding Rachid, leuk om je hier weer te zien trouwens!


----------



## janl




----------



## KarelVdD

De laatste dagen "kleinere" horloges: Seiko Black Monster en Casio G-Shock DW-5000SL. Vandaag terug de G. 
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## MartijnVDV

TW steel voor vandaag


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Bombfrog vandaag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zoals gezegd: mijn werkhorloge de komende tijd


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Blijft een mooi ding Rachid, leuk om je hier weer te zien trouwens!


Thanks, 'tis fijn om er weer te zijn ;-). Zie weer wat nieuwe leden, gezellig!


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zoals gezegd: mijn werkhorloge de komende tijd


Stoere foto!


----------



## FlyingDutchman




----------



## MHe225

M'n plan was om na hooguit 2 weken te wisselen ..... kan deze https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-vol-ii-547411-31.html#post4669847 om de een of andere reden niet wegleggen. Misschien na het aankomende weekend.

Ik ben toch wel jaloers op jullie koude weer - eigenlijk meer op het feit dat jullie nu kunnen schaatsen. Geniet er van!

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## malus65




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## dbuizert

Bezit op het moment maar 2 horloges and switch die af. Afhankelijk van wat ik draag qua kleding. 
Vandaag was casual dus,


----------



## malus65

Vandaag mijn Enicar Sherpa date:


----------



## watchmario

FlyingDutchman said:


>


Welk horloge is dit? 
Ziet er echt mooi uit.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Helson Shark-Diver bronze (2012 versie in CuSn8 brons)


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

deze:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Eindelijk dan toch maar weer eens gewisseld - het _niet langer dan 2 weken_ plan werkte niet echt voor mijn Portuguese. 
Van mijn grootste horloge naar mijn zwaarste horloge:









Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoop dat je intussen wel het plastic van de bracelet af hebt gehaald? 

Zelf ook nog steeds bezig met mijn twee-weken-project trouwens, nog twee daagjes en dan mag de Monster weer gaan slapen. Eigenlijk zou ik 'm goed nog tot begin maart kunnen omhouden. Heb mezelf de afgelopen dagen een paar keer opde gedachte betrapt dat ik alles wel zou kunnen verkopen en dan alleen deze overhouden.


----------



## janl




----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoop dat je intussen wel het plastic van de bracelet af hebt gehaald?
> 
> Zelf ook nog steeds bezig met mijn twee-weken-project trouwens, nog twee daagjes en dan mag de Monster weer gaan slapen. Eigenlijk zou ik 'm goed nog tot begin maart kunnen omhouden. Heb mezelf de afgelopen dagen een paar keer opde gedachte betrapt dat ik alles wel zou kunnen verkopen en dan alleen deze overhouden.


Scherpe ogen en goed opgelet. Niet alleen het plastic van de bracelet afgehaald, maar deze ook ingekort en het plasticje van het glas afgehaald :-d Deze foto heb ik geknipt toen m'n DWL net uit de doos en koker was.

Alles verkopen - waarom? Ik denk dat je daar spijt van krijgt. Ongeacht of je wilt afbouwen of een geheel andere verzameling aanleggen: alles langs de paden der geleidelijkheid (oef, wat klinkt dat belegen :-(). Ik zou hier echt eens heel goed en lang over nadenken.

Hoe gaat het met onze binnenhuis architect? Vlot het allemaal een beetje en wanneer ga je over?

Ron


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag, met gisteren ontvangen Dievas.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, goedzo, kan niet prettig zijn met al dat plastic eromheen ;-)

Nee hoor, zo ver zal het niet komen, was meer een momentje van rationaliteit. Het besef dat ik eigenlijk niets anders nodig heb.
Ben nog wel aan het verkopen, maar dat zijn tot nu toe alleen horloges die ik toch niet echt fijn vond. Heb m'n Eco-Zilla bijvoorbeeld afgelopen week richting Canada gestuurd. Aangezien het titanium model niet meer werd gemaakt heb ik daar zelfs nog winst op kunnen maken :-d

In het huisje gaat alles prima, heb de eerste meubeltjes inmiddels afgerekend bij de baas. Zojuist is er een vloer gelegd in de keuken en is de slotenmaker langsgeweest (nieuwe huurder --> nieuwe sloten, zo gaat dat in NL). Morgen komt de Harense Smid langs met een wasmachine en koelkast, komt de woningbouwcorporatie langs voor wat kleine reparaties en ga ik met een collega van me een laminaatvloertje leggen in een van de slaapkamers. Als dat allemaal is gebeurd kunnen de rest van de meubels worden gekocht en kan ik er echt gaan wonen. Zou mooi zijn als dat nog in februari lukt!



MHe225 said:


> Scherpe ogen en goed opgelet. Niet alleen het plastic van de bracelet afgehaald, maar deze ook ingekort en het plasticje van het glas afgehaald :-d Deze foto heb ik geknipt toen m'n DWL net uit de doos en koker was.
> 
> Alles verkopen - waarom? Ik denk dat je daar spijt van krijgt. Ongeacht of je wilt afbouwen of een geheel andere verzameling aanleggen: alles langs de paden der geleidelijkheid (oef, wat klinkt dat belegen :-(). Ik zou hier echt eens heel goed en lang over nadenken.
> 
> Hoe gaat het met onze binnenhuis architect? Vlot het allemaal een beetje en wanneer ga je over?
> 
> Ron


----------



## watchmario




----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoop dat je intussen wel het plastic van de bracelet af hebt gehaald?


Heb hier nog een foto van huize Ron:










Blijft alles mooi en nieuw ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Heb hier nog een foto van huize Ron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blijft alles mooi en nieuw ;-)


Wanneer was jij bij mij thuis? Hum, moet die slotenmaker van Mart ook maar hiere eventjes langs laten komen.

Ron

PS - gaaf tapijtje, wat?


----------



## janl

Gisteren binnengekomen en nog niet van de pols geweest:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Met pijn en moeite toch de Monster afgedaan om mijn rotatie te kunnen blijven volgen.

En dan nu, tot aan begin maart:


----------



## janl

Deze Rus vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Met pijn en moeite toch de Monster afgedaan om mijn rotatie te kunnen blijven volgen.
> 
> En dan nu, tot aan begin maart:


Hé da's een


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Hé da's een
> View attachment 628766


Een kermit ja ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Een kermit ja ;-)


Sterker nog, een chinese kermit :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog steeds de Alpha.










In de nacht van vrijdag op zaterdag naar een feestje in Antwerpen geweest, heb het "Diamond City Dubstep" bandje nog even als aandenken naast m'n horloge hangen.


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds, maar nu zonder plastic ;-)









Krassen op de bezel lijken prominenter op de foto dan in het echie - niettemin niet echt blij mee; had gedacht dat de bezel krasvaster zou zijn.

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Nog steeds, maar nu zonder plastic ;-)
> 
> View attachment 631135
> 
> 
> Krassen op de bezel lijken prominenter op de foto dan in het echie - niettemin niet echt blij mee; had gedacht dat de bezel krasvaster zou zijn.
> 
> Ron


Blijft mooi!! Draag mijn 1200t op een velcro, maar straks mag de stalen band er weer op.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft een prachtige cushion-case, van Doxa. 

Zonder plastic trouwens een stuk aantrekkelijker


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag mijn Enicar, een van mijn eerste ebay aankopen.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## janl




----------



## MichielV

Zelfs in de vakantie aan het bikkelen op school...Gelukkig maakt de LLD de dag weer wat mooier :-d


----------



## janl




----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag alweer de laatste dag met mijn groene Alpha LV. 

Merk toch dat die horloges meer voor verzamelaars dan dragers zijn gebouwd. Voorheen liep dit horloge binnen COSC-normen maar na een paar weekjes dragen is dat pakweg +3 minuten per dag geworden. Ook schiet de clasp regelmatig los bij impact (in elkaar timmeren van kastje bijvoorbeeld. Ziet er wel leuk uit, dat dan weer wel.


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag alweer de laatste dag met mijn groene Alpha LV.
> Ook schiet de clasp regelmatig los bij impact (in elkaar timmeren van kastje bijvoorbeeld. Ziet er wel leuk uit, dat dan weer wel.


Vind het al heel wat dat een horloge zoiets overleeft. Ik pak toch liever een hamer voor dat soort dingen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wel ikea-kastjes he, dat moet menig horloge toch kunnen overleven


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vanaf vandaag tot midden maart:


----------



## MHe225

*Oranje af*; na 2 weken de Doxa toch maar weer omgeruild voor ...... alweer de Mitsukoshi (con)versie van de Speedmaster Professional (3572.50 in dit geval). 
Blijft toch wel een van mijn favorieten - hoewel, dat zeg ik van bijna al mijn horloges.









Deze foto heb ik speciaal voor de _*It's Friday*_ draad op het Omega forum genomen (foto is nu 3 uur oud). De draad startte erg vroeg deze week. Voor "ons" al op donderdagmiddag, maar in Maleisie was het inderdaad al vrijdag. 
Ik vond het toen nodig om heel bijdehand op te merken dat het nog maar donderdag was, maar dat men dat niet aan mijn horloge kon zien. Daartoe ook een foto met Anneke's Mark XVI geplaatst. Daarmee sla ik 2 vliegen in 1 klap en bedien ik Dimer op zijn wenken: hij had gesuggereerd deze horloges naast elkaar te fotograferen.









RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft een uniek ding, die Speedmaster_met_de_moeilijke_naam


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Blijft een uniek ding, die Speedmaster_met_de_moeilijke_naam


Noem hem gewoon Speedy Mouse ;-)








Maar, het is wél een erg mooie speedy mouse :-!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Ohja, nog een plaatje van die van vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Laatste tijd weinig spectaculairs om, mede doordat ik weer flink aan het klussen ben.

Morgen weer de G-shock en gelijk de KTM maar eens uitlaten.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Laatste tijd weinig spectaculairs om, mede doordat ik weer flink aan het klussen ben.


Klussen aan de auto? Lukt het al een beetje?

Voor mij vandaag de Shanghai Mil reissue:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Klussen aan de auto? Lukt het al een beetje?


Echte werk moet nu beginnen. Lag een tijdje stil door mijn gezondheid, maar nu al weer een paar weken hard er tegenaan!

Plymouth Valiant Signet 4-deurs (1968)


----------



## Martin_B

Kijk, dat ziet er al best goed uit :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Kijk, dat ziet er al best goed uit :-!


Thx!!


----------



## MichielV

:-d









Excuses voor de Q&D foto...


----------



## Lester Burnham

sweet


----------



## Bidle

Gefeli met de nieuwe aanwinst!


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> sweet





Bidle said:


> Gefeli met de nieuwe aanwinst!


Heren bedankt!

Vorige week zaterdag uiteindelijk besloten dat hij er toch echt moest komen. Hele week in 'spanning', leek wel een kind die vol verwachting uitkeek naar pakjesavond. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, Michiel. Toen ik de foto zag dacht ik meteen al "he, nieuw .....? Heb ik nog niet eerder gezien" Dat klopt dus. Kan mij de anticipatie levendig voorstellen.

Ard, de auto ziet inderdaad goed uit - jij bent moediger dan ik. Wat een project. Na de G-Shock foto was ik eigenlijk aan het hopen op een foto die wat meer van je KTM laat zien. Mooi oranje is niet lelijk, toch.

Misschien moeten we deze discussies naar het cafe verplaatsen - wordt het daar ook een beetje minder stil ;-)

Groeten; ik geloof dat ik ook maar eventjes een van de stoomfietsen ga uitlaten.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd :-!
da's weer eens wat anders dan een Seiko ;-)


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, Michiel. Toen ik de foto zag dacht ik meteen al "he, nieuw .....? Heb ik nog niet eerder gezien" Dat klopt dus. Kan mij de anticipatie levendig voorstellen.


Bedankt, klopt helemaal nieuw. Omdat ik nog niet in staat was om "betere" foto's te maken heb ik hem nog niet voorgesteld bij nieuwe aanwinsten. Maar kon het niet laten om helemaal geen foto's te posten.



Martin_B said:


> Gefeliciteerd :-!
> da's weer eens wat anders dan een Seiko ;-)


Bedankt! Inderdaad weer wat anders dan een Seiko. Voor 't zelfde geld had ik alles van mijn Seiko wishlist kunnen kopen...:-d Gaat het al goed met de zoektocht naar jou kroontje?


----------



## Martin_B

MichielV said:


> Bedankt! Inderdaad weer wat anders dan een Seiko. Voor 't zelfde geld had ik alles van mijn Seiko wishlist kunnen kopen...:-d Gaat het al goed met de zoektocht naar jou kroontje?


Kom nog een paar honderd te kort voor wat ik nu wil. Ik twijfel nog tussen een paar varianten. Ik zet er binnenkort denkik nog 5 te koop, dan zit ik ongeveer op budget.
Zag opeens deze, en die is ook erg fraai. vind ik dan:








Maar het zoeken is het leukst


----------



## MichielV

Martin_B said:


> Kom nog een paar honderd te kort voor wat ik nu wil. Ik twijfel nog tussen een paar varianten. Ik zet er binnenkort denkik nog 5 te koop, dan zit ik ongeveer op budget.
> Zag opeens deze, en die is ook erg fraai. vind ik dan:
> View attachment 642892
> 
> 
> Maar het zoeken is het leukst


Die is inderdaad ook erg fraai. Dat vind ik ook het leuke aan die (vintage) datejusts en daydates. Zoveel verschillende varianten, erg leuk.

Mijn broer vindt een staal gouden op jubilee helemaal geweldig. Stiekem hoop ik ooit nog eens 2 identieke klokjes te vinden voor ons allebei. Maar dan wel uit ieder zijn geboorte jaar. Zit maar 3 jaar verschil tussen, dus dat moet haalbaar zijn!


----------



## MHe225

Inderdaad erg fraai, *Martin*. Voegt _Superlative Chronometer_ nog iets toe aan de COSC certificatie, of is het gewoon een andere naam voor in wezen hetzelfde? Ben wel met je eens dat het zoeken erg leuk is ; als de kogel dan door de kerk is en de aankoop gedaan, is er een beetje een leegte. Als je nog een 5-tal te koop gaat zetten .... mijn aanbod uit post #701 in het Cafe staat nog steeds, dus ...

*Michiel*, het wordt wel een beetje een uitdaging om twee identieke uit jullie geboortejaren te vinden, denk ik. Vooral als je nog een beetje wensen ten aanzien van merk en model hebt. Ik ben al een paar jaar op jacht om een Omega of IWC uit 1960 te vinden, maar dat valt nog niet mee. Het model is niet mijn smaak, de prijs is te hoog of het klokje is gewoon bagger. Voordeel wellicht dat jij op zoek bent naar iets jongere horloges dan ik ;-)
Ik heb ook een Hi-Beat horloge (bijvoorbeeld Grand Seiko) op mijn verlanglijstje staan en keek dus met bovengemiddelde belangstelling uit naar de 50th Anniversary modellen in 2010 - dat horloge had ook mijn birth-year wens kunnen vervullen, maar helaaas is het niet gelukt een van deze klokjes te scoren (waren trouwens ook erg duur). Dus zoeken we verder naar een '60.

Niet helemaal hetzelfde, maar toch: jij rept in het Cafe over de Moonphase SE van het CMW-forum. Ik heb er dus wel twee besteld en het is bovendien gelukt om nummers 63 en 60 te scoren, respectievelijk Anneke's en mijn geboortejaar |> Ik kan mij alleen maar aansluiten bij jouw waardering voor het horloge; het is inderdaad heel mooi geworden - misschien dat de collectieve groep toch smaak heeft :-d








_voor meer plaatjes: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/prototype-finished-655323-3.html#post4789013 en https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/prototype-finished-655323.html#post4775534
_
Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Inderdaad erg fraai, *Martin*. Voegt _Superlative Chronometer_ nog iets toe aan de COSC certificatie, of is het gewoon een andere naam voor in wezen hetzelfde? Ben wel met je eens dat het zoeken erg leuk is ; als de kogel dan door de kerk is en de aankoop gedaan, is er een beetje een leegte. Als je nog een 5-tal te koop gaat zetten .... mijn aanbod uit post #701 in het Cafe staat nog steeds, dus ...
> 
> *Michiel*, het wordt wel een beetje een uitdaging om twee identieke uit jullie geboortejaren te vinden, denk ik. Vooral als je nog een beetje wensen ten aanzien van merk en model hebt. Ik ben al een paar jaar op jacht om een Omega of IWC uit 1960 te vinden, maar dat valt nog niet mee. Het model is niet mijn smaak, de prijs is te hoog of het klokje is gewoon bagger. Voordeel wellicht dat jij op zoek bent naar iets jongere horloges dan ik ;-)
> Ik heb ook een Hi-Beat horloge (bijvoorbeeld Grand Seiko) op mijn verlanglijstje staan en keek dus met bovengemiddelde belangstelling uit naar de 50th Anniversary modellen in 2010 - dat horloge had ook mijn birth-year wens kunnen vervullen, maar helaaas is het niet gelukt een van deze klokjes te scoren (waren trouwens ook erg duur). Dus zoeken we verder naar een '60.
> 
> Niet helemaal hetzelfde, maar toch: jij rept in het Cafe over de Moonphase SE van het CMW-forum. Ik heb er dus wel twee besteld en het is bovendien gelukt om nummers 63 en 60 te scoren, respectievelijk Anneke's en mijn geboortejaar |> Ik kan mij alleen maar aansluiten bij jouw waardering voor het horloge; het is inderdaad heel mooi geworden - misschien dat de collectieve groep toch smaak heeft :-d
> 
> [AFBEELDING HIER]
> _voor meer plaatjes: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/prototype-finished-655323-3.html#post4789013 en https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/prototype-finished-655323.html#post4775534
> _
> Ron


Volgens mij zijn Datejusts uit 86 en 89 nog wel redelijk te vinden. Staal/Goud moet dan ook nog wel te doen zijn...is het alleen nog een kwestie van de juiste wijzerplaat. 

Tijd geleden kwam ik ook nog een Speedmaster uit 89 tegen...Helaas was hij net 5 minuten daarvoor al verkocht, erg zuur was dat. Er komt vast wel weer iets anders 

Vandaag natuurlijk weer de nieuwste aanwinst:


----------



## janl

Bekend model veronderstel ik?


----------



## janl

Te moeilijk?

Vandaag dan maar wat anders.


----------



## Lester Burnham

janl said:


> Te moeilijk?


Oh was het echt een vraag? 

Een 5xxx G-shock natuurlijk ;-) Precieze typenummer kan ik zo uit m'n hoofd niet neerpennen!


----------



## KarelVdD

GW-M5600BB, geloof ik. Of is het BC?
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een badjas-shot, is weer eens wat anders 










Ohja, nog steeds de Vostok dus, nog een weekje. Voelt trouwens een stuk degelijker aan dan de Chinese horloges die ik hiervoor langere periodes heb gedragen. Sorry Martin :-d


----------



## janl

KarelVdD said:


> GW-M5600BB, geloof ik. Of is het BC?
> Sent from my HTC Radar.


De GW-M5600BC! 

Vandaag de 7002 op een nieuwe jubilee band:


----------



## vanhessche

Bij mij al 2 weken de Omega.
Vorige week wat laten bijregelen door mijn horlogemaker, maar toch nog steeds -50s per dag.
Ik moet er vandaag toch nog even langs, dus ik vraag om er nog even naar te laten kijken.


----------



## janl




----------



## Unikagen

Eindelijk een mooie Nato gevonden voor mijn Alpha Titanium Pilot.


----------



## Martin_B

Nice :-!

Misschien moet ik dat ook eens proberen. Ik heb hem op grijs leer:


----------



## Unikagen

Martin_B said:


> Nice :-!
> 
> Misschien moet ik dat ook eens proberen. Ik heb hem op grijs leer:


Door die foto van jou heb ik de Alpha Pilot gekocht!  Ik vond de oorspronkelijk carbon-look band spuuglelijk en heb heel lang gezocht naar de, in mijn ogen, beste vervanger. Ik heb die grijs gestreepte NATO uiteindelijk hier gekocht.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Negakinu said:


> Door die foto van jou heb ik de Alpha Pilot gekocht!  Ik vond de oorspronkelijk carbon-look band spuuglelijk en heb heel lang gezocht naar de, in mijn ogen, beste vervanger. Ik heb die grijs gestreepte NATO uiteindelijk hier gekocht.


Wat een enablers hier hè? ;-)
Die orginele band doet inderdaad enorm afbreuk aan het horloge.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Laatste avond voor de Amphibian, half maart dus ik ga morgenvroeg weer wisselen 

Heeft zich perfect gehouden trouwens! Veel beter dan een paar andere horloges die ik hiervoor langere tijd om heb gehad. En dat voor 50-60 dollar. Complimenten Vostok!


----------



## Oldheritage

Draag hier ook al een weekje een 35 dollar Komandirskie. Loopt na 5 dagen nog mooi op tijd :-!


----------



## janl




----------



## Unikagen

hhvdketi1 said:


> Lelijk idd, maar ik kan er toch geen afstand van doen, gek hé Tsja, waar was ik? Onderweg van de ene verjaardag naar de andere... anders had ik me wel gemeld, ondanks mijn nog maar prille lidmaatschap


De foto's zijn dood!


----------



## Lester Burnham

En toen was er dus weer de switch. Geef nog maar eens een keer een Alpha de kans de komende weken.


----------



## Oldheritage

De Vostok Europe Maxim Gorky voor vandaag (en vermoedelijk morgen):


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Laatste avond voor de Amphibian, half maart dus ik ga morgenvroeg weer wisselen
> 
> Heeft zich perfect gehouden trouwens! Veel beter dan een paar andere horloges die ik hiervoor langere tijd om heb gehad. En dat voor 50-60 dollar. Complimenten Vostok!


Ik ben ook zeer te spreken over de Vostok. Hij ziet er zelfs beter uit met wat (fijne) krasjes op het glaasje.


----------



## Racka

janl said:


>


Mooi ding, moet nog steeds eens een Spike Lee ed. scoren.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Mijn favoriete horloge op dit moment..........










Eric


----------



## Unikagen

epezikpajoow said:


> Mijn favoriete horloge op dit moment..........
> 
> Eric


Mooie dial en handjes!


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

epezikpajoow said:


> Mijn favoriete horloge op dit moment..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Wauw! Die is echt heel gaaf. Elke keer als ik dat horloge ergens tegenkom denk 'die wil ik ook'. Mooi!!


----------



## EricSW

Janice86 said:


> Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad.


Ja, en welke is het?  (linkjes doen het niet)


----------



## janl

Vandaag m'n recentste aanwinst:


----------



## MHe225

Ik loop een beetje achter met posten; afgelopen zondag droeg ik 2 verschillende horloges, zij het niet tegelijkertijd. Tijd om weer eens te switchen en dus moest mijn Fortis Pilot Pro het veld ruimen voor de Orient 60th Anniversary LE (in goed nederlands: Orient 60ste verjaardag BO - Beperkte Oplage):









Ron


----------



## janl

Mooi, die Orient!
Vandaag voor mij:


----------



## -=RC=-

M'n enige Valjoux


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog steeds deze wannabe Explorer II !


----------



## Yves91




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Nog steeds deze wannabe Explorer II !


Voor mij vanaag de witte wannabe 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

daar zie ik geen brood in ;-)

Voor mij de heping:










groeten, 
Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd wanneer die WUS-chineesjes van jullie hier de threads komen vullen ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben benieuwd wanneer die WUS-chineesjes van jullie hier de threads komen vullen ;-)


Dat vragen wij ons ook af ...... https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/prototype-finished-655323-6.html#post4882951 Als je deze draad terugleest, zie je toch wel wat gemopper en gegrom. Zoals ik schreef, ik heb geen problemen met vertragingen, maar zou het wel fijn vinden om een beetje op de hoogte gehouden te worden.

Geen nieuwe foto van het horloge vandaag om mijn pols: nog steeds de Orient 60th Anniversary LE. Zondag maar weer eens wat anders omgespen. Ik denk dat het een van de "meesters" met een niet al te moeilijke naam wordt.

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Martin_B said:


> daar zie ik geen brood in ;-)
> 
> Voor mij de heping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> groeten,
> Martin


Mooi ding! Heping, nog niet langs zien komen.

Is dit horloge €280- waard Martin?










Deze is ook erg aantrekkelijk maar de prijs is denk ik wat aan de hoge kant.

Ze zijn nieuw te koop bij poljot24.

http://www.poljot24.de/en/pd1206601656.htm?categoryId=10


----------



## Martin_B

Racka said:


> Mooi ding! Heping, nog niet langs zien komen.
> 
> Is dit horloge €280- waard Martin?
> 
> Deze is ook erg aantrekkelijk maar de prijs is denk ik wat aan de hoge kant.
> 
> Ze zijn nieuw te koop bij poljot24.
> 
> Poljot, Russische Uhren, Julian Kampmann - Seagull Chinese Airforce Watch


Ik vind hem het wel waard, maar je kan hem goedkoper krijgen:
Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force

Ik hem hem zelf daar ook gekocht, een jaar of 4 geleden gok ik, voor plm. €150.



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Oldheritage

De Buran Basilika chronograaf met maanfase aanduiding vandaag:


----------



## Dimer




----------



## MichielV

Gefeliciteerd! Wist dat je er mee bezig was, maar had hem nog niet eerder bij je gezien. :-!

Vandaag wederom mijn nieuwste aanwinst. Voorheen droeg ik iedere dag wel een ander horloge. Sinds aanschaf heb ik zowat alleen maar gekozen voor deze. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, *Michiel* - ikzelf ben geen Rolex man*, maar herken kwaliteit en mooie horloges. Helemaal top en kan mij levendig voorstellen dat je jezelf er niet toe kunt zetten deze te verwisselen. Ik heb mijn Portuguese Auto 3 maanden non-stop gedragen vanaf de dag van aanschaf.

*Dimer* - is dat een leen-horloge of jouw eigen BP? In het laatste geval:gefeliciteerd, maar wil ik jou ook verzoeken plaats te nemen op een Paus-stoel ..... het gezegde gaat "niets veranderlijker dan een vrouw (of het weer)" maar wellicht kunnen we jou dan ook aan dit rijtje toevoegen. Drie weken geleden liet je heel andere geluiden horen

*Racka* - je vraagt alleen Martin over de 1963 Reissue, dus ik weet niet of je op mijn mening zit te wachten - echter, ik ben het helemaal eens met Martin. Ik heb mijn 1963 ongeveer een jaar geleden bij Seagull Hong Kong gekocht voor $190 +$20 shipping. Meer info dan je lief is in deze draad: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/seag...eagull-hk-directly-420653-26.html#post4451331 Je kunt er altijd een mailtje naar meneer Thomas aan wagen om te horen wat de prijs op dit moment is.

Voor mij nog steeds de Orient 60th Anniversary LE, maar die gaat morgen het veld ruimen.

Ron

* in die zin wel raar dat voor mij een MKII Kingston in de pijplijn zit - per slot van rekening toch een Rolex homage. En ik zit in MKII's GMT / PanAm project, ook een Rolex homage.


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, *Michiel* - ikzelf ben geen Rolex man*, maar herken kwaliteit en mooie horloges. Helemaal top en kan mij levendig voorstellen dat je jezelf er niet toe kunt zetten deze te verwisselen. Ik heb mijn Portuguese Auto 3 maanden non-stop gedragen vanaf de dag van aanschaf.
> 
> Ron
> 
> * in die zin wel raar dat voor mij een MKII Kingston in de pijplijn zit - per slot van rekening toch een Rolex homage. En ik zit in MKII's GMT / PanAm project, ook een Rolex homage.


Bedankt! :-!

De modellen van MKII vind ik ook erg mooi. En gelukkig ook met een prettiger prijskaartje dan Rolex. Alleen heb ik wel begrepen dat de projecten vrij lang duren en dat er daarbij vreemde acties/prijsverhogingen zijn?

Maar in dit geval stond de Rolex al heel lang op mijn wishlist. Dus nu uiteindelijk maar besloten dat hij er toch maar moest komen. Eerder dan op de planning stond, maar daar is de recente trend van prijsverhogingen bij Rolex medeverantwoordelijk voor.

Edit;

Is er eigenlijk al een leverdatum bekent voor je Kingston?


----------



## MHe225

MichielV said:


> Bedankt! :-!
> 
> De modellen van MKII vind ik ook erg mooi. En gelukkig ook met een prettiger prijskaartje dan Rolex. Alleen heb ik wel begrepen dat de projecten vrij lang duren en dat er daarbij vreemde acties/prijsverhogingen zijn?
> 
> Maar in dit geval stond de Rolex al heel lang op mijn wishlist. Dus nu uiteindelijk maar besloten dat hij er toch maar moest komen. Eerder dan op de planning stond, maar daar is de recente trend van prijsverhogingen bij Rolex medeverantwoordelijk voor.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is er eigenlijk al een leverdatum bekend voor je Kingston?


Breek mij de bek niet open ...... :-d Hoewel, dat klinkt negatiever dan ik bedoel.

MKII projecten zijn inderdaad erg langzaam en meneer Yao heeft meermalen zelf gestelde deadlines gemist. Er is elke keer een goede verklaring voor, maar toch. En ik ben inderdaad geheel niet tevreden over de prijsverhogingen: ik heb vooringetekend (is dat nog steeds acceptabel Nederlands?) op het P300 project dat feitelijk een homage aan de originele Seamaster 300 gaat opleveren en nadat wij allen onze aanbetaling gestort hadden (25 maanden geleden), bleef het heel lang heel stil. Het eerste nieuws sindsdien was een verhoging van de prijs gekoppeld met een erosie van de specs. 
Niet dat iedereen dat zo ziet (erosie), maar toch. Aanvankelijk was een CNC-milled roestvrij stalen huis gespecificeerd; inmiddels is dat een gestanst exemplaar dat nabewerkt wordt. Elke metalurg zal je kunnen vertellen dat deze producten, wellicht optisch identiek, toch zeer verschillende kwaliteiten en eigenschappen hebben. Maar goed, zou wel leuk zijn als we nu na ruim 2 jaar eens wat actie zagen - ontwerptekeningetje misschien? En verder zou het meneer Yao gesierd hebben als hij de prijs van de voorintekenaars gehonoreerd zou hebben.

Kingston - leverdatum is een moving target (in goed Nederlands) maar meneer Yao verzekert ons nog steeds dat de laatste Kingstons (ruim) voor Kerstmis (2012) uitgeleverd zullen worden. Ik ben benieuwd. Het maakt niet echt uit, maar toch: het is inmiddels 22 maanden geleden dat ik mijn eerste aanbetaling gedaan heb en al weer 9 maanden sinds de restbetaling.

Noem dat de keerzijde van het aantrekkelijkere prijskaartje.

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

MHe225 said:


> *Racka* - je vraagt alleen Martin over de 1963 Reissue, dus ik weet niet of je op mijn mening zit te wachten - echter, ik ben het helemaal eens met Martin. Ik heb mijn 1963 ongeveer een jaar geleden bij Seagull Hong Kong gekocht voor $190 +$20 shipping. Meer info dan je lief is in deze draad: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/seag...eagull-hk-directly-420653-26.html#post4451331 Je kunt er altijd een mailtje naar meneer Thomas aan wagen om te horen wat de prijs op dit moment is.


Hoi Ron, bedankt voor de reply (op eigen initiatief ). En ik verwachtte ook niet anders als dat jij en anderen ook zouden reageren bij aanwezige kennis.

Dus ja... ik zit zeker ook op jouw mening te wachten.

Ik heb de thread nog niet doorgespit maar ga dat binnenkort wel doen.

Draag je het horloge wel eens Ron? Of is het meer voor de collectie?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Voor het eerst in een tijdje weer eens om:










Tot half april, jullie kennen de drill


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Racka said:


> Hoi Ron, bedankt voor de reply (op eigen initiatief ). En ik verwachtte ook niet anders als dat jij en anderen ook zouden reageren bij aanwezige kennis.
> 
> Dus ja... ik zit zeker ook op jouw mening te wachten.
> 
> Ik heb de thread nog niet doorgespit maar ga dat binnenkort wel doen.
> 
> Draag je het horloge wel eens Ron? Of is het meer voor de collectie?


natuurlijk ken ik deze thread ook 
Maar, ik adviseerde watchunique omdat dit een nederlands bedrijf is, korte levertijden, geen invoerrechten en bij problemen snel weer terug. Hij zou bij Thomas wel eens ietsje goedkoper kunnen zijn, maar of dat opweegt, moet je zelf bepalen. In elk geval goed van Ron om alternatief te bieden :-!


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> En verder zou het meneer Yao gesierd hebben als hij de prijs van de voorintekenaars gehonoreerd zou hebben.


In dat opzicht kan ik Dan van OWC erg waarderen; ook daar duurde het erg lang voor het horloge uiteindelijk geleverd kon worden (2 jaar ong) maar daar zijn de specs gedurende die tijd omhoog gegaan, wat het horloge ook duurder zou maken, maar heeft hij alle pre-orders op de oude prijs gehouden. Dat heeft hem waarschijnlijk wel een hoop geld gekost - maar ook een hoop goodwill opgeleverd.


----------



## Dimer

Prachtige Rolex Michiel! Gefeliciteerd 

De BP had ik even geleend van David (oprichter Ace). Zoals Ron weet, heb ik toch besloten de Big Pilot te laten gaan. Ik had 'm echt bijna gekocht, maar er speelde meerdere dingen. Ik wilde mijn NSX weer helemaal top maken en dat kost me meer dan de Big Pilot en twee keer dat bedrag uitgeven gaat me net even te ver. Dus ik moest kiezen. Ik ben nog steeds elke dag ontzettend blij met mijn twee Ingenieurs en ik kan makkelijk zonder Big Pilot (het zou wat zijn als het niet zo was ). Zeker na die van David een lang weekend te hebben gedragen vind ik het prima zo en ik vind de 5002 een stuk mooier dan de 5004.


----------



## MichielV

Dimer said:


> Prachtige Rolex Michiel! Gefeliciteerd
> 
> De BP had ik even geleend van David (oprichter Ace). Zoals Ron weet, heb ik toch besloten de Big Pilot te laten gaan. Ik had 'm echt bijna gekocht, maar er speelde meerdere dingen. Ik wilde mijn NSX weer helemaal top maken en dat kost me meer dan de Big Pilot en twee keer dat bedrag uitgeven gaat me net even te ver. Dus ik moest kiezen. Ik ben nog steeds elke dag ontzettend blij met mijn twee Ingenieurs en ik kan makkelijk zonder Big Pilot (het zou wat zijn als het niet zo was ). Zeker na die van David een lang weekend te hebben gedragen vind ik het prima zo en ik vind de 5002 een stuk mooier dan de 5004.


Bedankt!

Verder een duidelijk en herkenbaar verhaal. De twee ingenieurs zijn inderdaad geen straf en kan begrijpen dat je NSX race avontuur ook erg leuk is. :-!

Vandaag heeft de sub toch plaats moeten maken voor de homeplate;


----------



## janl

Low profile vandaag.


----------



## Racka

Poljot op Alpha metaal


----------



## Martin_B

Deze SeaGull vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka




----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka




----------



## Sjors

Kan niet missen vandaag. Een Jason dus, om precies te zijn een G-001B-1










Ik moest op een klasje NLT passen (Natuur, Leven en Techniek). We kregen halverwege onverwacht bezoek...










Onze gast vond mijn G-001B wel erg mooi geloof ik.










Hij heeft de leerlingen ook heel erg geinspireerd.










Zo, en nu ga ik me opmaken voor een bezoekje van een optreden van Kraantje Pappie. Eens checken was voor G-Shock hij draagt vandaag.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Heb m'n projectje maar weer eens aangepakt, dus meteen om de pols. De PVD milsub wannabe op een leren NATO gezet en met behulp van wat koffie de wijzers en markers bruin gemaakt om qua tint en aged look te laten matchen (ze waren spierwit):


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

GuySie said:


> Heb m'n projectje maar weer eens aangepakt, dus meteen om de pols. De PVD milsub wannabe op een leren NATO gezet en met behulp van wat koffie de wijzers en markers bruin gemaakt om qua tint en aged look te laten matchen (ze waren spierwit):


Geweldig! Welk model als basis genomen? Welk loopwerk?


----------



## Martin_B

Nice :-!

Ik heb nog zo'n PVD kast liggen. Moet nog steeds een keer daar wat leuks mee doen, dit is wel een mooi resultaat


----------



## GuySie

Dave Van den Eynde said:


> Geweldig! Welk model als basis genomen? Welk loopwerk?


Horloge is origineel deze met een DG2813:
Parnis Marina Militare watch

Handen en wijzerplaat komen van:
Raffles Time Home Page

NATO is een Matterhorn van eBay:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/MILITARY-LEATHER-NATO-WATCH-BAND-20MM-BROWN-STRAP-S62B-/310339193595

Koffie komt uit een nespresso


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Nice! Misschien dat er wel een aftermarket 5517 bezel insert op past, mits zulke kasten ook gebruikt worden om "replica's" te maken? Die vind je wel op eBay.


----------



## MichielV

Fijne zondag!


----------



## GuySie

Dave Van den Eynde said:


> Nice! Misschien dat er wel een aftermarket 5517 bezel insert op past, mits zulke kasten ook gebruikt worden om "replica's" te maken? Die vind je wel op eBay.


Heb ik even over nagedacht, maar dan moet ik de keramische bezel opgeven die er nu inzit, die vind ik toch ook erg fraai .


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Swatch Musicall


----------



## EricSW

Ondanks het niet zo mooie weer:


----------



## Martin_B

Na vele dagen Chinese haute horlogerie te hebben gedragen, wat oude zwitserse meuk (of was het andersom? ;-))


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Eek!

Ofwel 50% van m'n Hamilton-collectie. :-d
Jammer dat die fluttelefoon focust op m'n portemonnee in plaats van het horloge, lijkt wel een vrouw...


----------



## EricSW

Eek! said:


> Jammer dat die fluttelefoon focust op m'n portemonnee in plaats van het horloge, lijkt wel een vrouw...


:-d |>


----------



## drx86

*Tisot Visodate

*Op dit moment nog mijn enige horloge, ik hoop hem zeer binnenkort te kunnen afwisselen met een Mido Baroncelli II. 
Die overigens deels gefinancieerd gaat worden mbv die 3 enveloppen op de achtergrond zie ik net. Haha


----------



## MHe225

Mooi - ik zelf heb ook wel een zwak voor de Visodate, met name in deze uitvoering. 
Enne .... welkom hier, Dr.X - je hebt meteen al het gezelligste hoekje van WUS gevonden :-d

Zag net ook het verlanglijstje:



drx86 said:


> 1. Mido Baroncelli II
> 2. Stowa Flieger Baumuster B
> 3. Stowa Antea 365
> 
> Nummer 1 hoop ik vrij snel in mijn bezit te hebben.


U hebt smaak - nu maar hopen dat de blauwe enveloppen voldoende euri genereren om deze dromen werkelijkheid te maken.

En om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven .... vandaag maar weer eens gewisseld (na 3 weken), van Railmaster naar 3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi conversion:









RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inmiddels halverwege mijn Kemmner-periode


----------



## drx86

MHe225 said:


> Mooi - ik zelf heb ook wel een zwak voor de Visodate, met name in deze uitvoering.
> Enne .... welkom hier, Dr.X - je hebt meteen al het gezelligste hoekje van WUS gevonden :-d
> 
> Zag net ook het verlanglijstje:
> 
> 1. Mido Baroncelli II
> 2. Stowa Flieger Baumuster B
> 3. Stowa Antea 365
> 
> U hebt smaak - nu maar hopen dat de blauwe enveloppen voldoende euri genereren om deze dromen werkelijkheid te maken.
> RonB


Thank you, het valt me op dat ik meer van de dress watches hou dan van de wat "drukkere" horloges behalve dan die Baumuster B van Stowa.

De Visodate is een mooi horloge echter ga ik wel binnen kort mijn leren band vervangen. Vind hem namelijk geen mooie kleur hebben (soort rood bruinig) en hij lijkt af en toe meer van plastic dan van leer helaas.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Sneller gewisseld dan normaal en heb de Speedmaster met de moeilijke naam omgeruild voor m'n Doxa Sub 1200T DWL - ik ben nu helemaal klaar voor Koninginnedag 2012.
Veel plezier in de lage landen morgen - ik mag gewoon werken :-(









Ron


----------



## Sjors

Werk ze, Ron, wij feesten wel voor je ;-)










Mijn "pest" shirt weer aangetrokken (als reactie op de vele HOLLAND shirtjes van Jupiler een paar jaar geleden, we zitten hier immers in Zeeland and Jupile ligt trouwens in Walonië).
Ook al aan de oranje tompouce gezeten?










Veel plezier vandaag!

Sjors


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Enkel en alleen vandaag, voor de Nederlanders!


----------



## Racka

Hahah tof van je Dave!


----------



## william91

AM Ilium II Orange, allen op 30 April in deze uitvoering:-!. 
Net terug thuis van stampvolle Amsterdamse binnenstad nu even aan een Amstel(flesje) hangen :-d.


----------



## vanhessche

Nog steeds de Omega hier


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Heb nog niet de moeite genomen om de datum aan te passen


----------



## janl




----------



## Sjors

Snoepjes camouflage...Doet het minder in het bos...


----------



## MHe225

Beetje laat met posten, maar afgelopen zaterdag de grote IWC weer eens uit z'n doosje bevrijd:









Nu wordt het meteen ook voor iedereen duidelijk dat ik lui / gemakzuchtig was en aan het eind van Koninginnedag de datum van m'n Doxa niet een extra dagje heb doorgedraaid.

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## GuySie




----------



## Martin_B

Begonnen met deze:









Maar nu natuurlijk deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi hoor heren, die WUS limiteds!! Gefeliciteerd ermee allen!

Zelf nu de rest van mei een roze 6900 om!


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

na een tijd lang voornamelijk mijn WuS Moonphase te hebben gedragen, vandaag een keer wat anders:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

Als je je WuS Moonphase beu bent, laat je het maar weten


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Bagelsport!


----------



## Martin_B

Dave Van den Eynde said:


> Bagelsport!


Cool! hoe is die van jou,zit de kroon wel goed vast? Ik heb er nl twee waarbij ik loctite nodig had om te voorkomen dat ze losdraaiden van de stem.


----------



## Martin_B

janl said:


> Als je je WuS Moonphase beu bent, laat je het maar weten


tja, als je nou ook Martin heette, had je gelijk een personalized exemplaar gehad  Maar nee, ik ben hem zeker niet beu. Ik heb in lange tijd niet zolang hetzelfde horloge omgehad. Alleen twee keer tijdelijk afgewisseld met mijn Alpha MilSub voor in het zwembad.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Martin_B said:


> Cool! hoe is die van jou,zit de kroon wel goed vast? Ik heb er nl twee waarbij ik loctite nodig had om te voorkomen dat ze losdraaiden van de stem.


Ik heb er niets op aan te merken, enkel de bracelet die, ondanks dat het toch om volmetalen geschroefde links gaat, zich moeilijk laat verstellen en een gesp die heel goedkooo aanvoelt. Maar een NATO gaat dat allemaal oplossen


----------



## MHe225

Mijn WuS Moonphase SE is nog steeds ongedragen. Twee redenen: ik heb nog geen geschikte vervangingsbandjes gevonden (soepeler en korter) en het horloge kwam binnen op het moment dat net mijn favoriete horloge aan de beurt was. En zoals vaker met dit horloge gebeurd is, bleef het ook na 2 weken zitten:















Wellicht dat het lukt dit weekend weer eens een ander horloge om te gespen. En een bandje te scoren.

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij vandaag de 1963 reissue:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Tao:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Halve dag in het zwembad gelegen, dus mijn 'duiker' om ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

M'n Bagelsport Explo Homage. Best mooi, maar dit keer was de clasp echt kut. 'k Heb hem gelijk vervangen door een NATO die ik heb liggen. Als ie het uithoudt (heb al gezien dat de minute en secondewijzer elkaar soms raken) dan haal ik m'n bracelet wel van m'n sub homage, maar for now heb ik er genoeg van.

Had Steinhart nu maar een mooie versie hiervan...


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteravond teruggekomen van ruim 3 dagen Barcelona met mijn oudste dochter. 
Had tot mijn eigen verbazing maar één horloge bij me, maar wel geschikt voor stad, strand en zee, mijn Alpha Milsub:-!









vandaag weer geswitched naar mijn Beijing:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Mijn WuS Moonphase SE is nog steeds ongedragen. Twee redenen: ik heb nog geen geschikte vervangingsbandjes gevonden (soepeler en korter) en het horloge kwam binnen op het moment dat net mijn favoriete horloge aan de beurt was. En zoals vaker met dit horloge gebeurd is, bleef het ook na 2 weken zitten:
> 
> View attachment 717201
> View attachment 717202
> 
> 
> Wellicht dat het lukt dit weekend weer eens een ander horloge om te gespen. En een bandje te scoren.
> 
> Ron


Prachtige foto's Ron!!


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Prachtige foto's Ron!!


Dank je, Dimer.

Indirect lieten mijn foto's mijn laatste aanwinst zien: 'n macro lens voor mijn camera. Dat was wel even slikken, de lens was bijna net zo duur als de camera-kit (body plus 2 lenzen). Jij zei het al eerder: 'n potentieel erg dure hobby. Ik denk evenwel (famous last words) dat ik niet veel meer aan mijn uitrusting ga toevoegen.

De dag dat ik de lens kreeg heb ik meteen wat foto's gemaakt om deze even te proberen en te checken dat ie helemaal oke is. Ik droeg mijn Portuguese, dus logischerwijs kwam die voor de lens terecht. Geen studio shots, gewoon uit de hand geschoten. 
Ik had m'n IWC nog eventjes extra opgewreven maar toch wel schrikken van de hoeveelheid ranzigheid die ineens tevoorschijn komt als je macro foto's maakt. Vooruit, nog maar een foto met excuses voor eerder genoemde ranzigheid:









Ron

*PS - Dimer*, heb je mijn mailtje van afgelopen zondag ontvangen / gezien? Ik ben net als meneer van Dale


----------



## Martin_B

Goed camerawerk Ron, nu kun je echt zien wat het verschil is tussen een kitlens, en een 'echte' :-!

En om op de topic titel terug te komen, vandaag deze:


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

Hup Holland hup!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vintage vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Martin_B

Net mijn alpha chrono gepakt:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze maar weer eens:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Brazil! La la la la la la la la!
























Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie




----------



## Martin_B

Da's een mooie band! (Op natuurlijk een heeeeeeeel mooi horloge ;-))

Ik heb hem nu op een wat roodachtige band. Foto is niet echt gelukt, maar had er even snel een gemaakt (om 21.48... :-( ) en geeft wel een goede indruk


----------



## janl




----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Da's een mooie band! (Op natuurlijk een heeeeeeeel mooi horloge ;-))


Ja, dat is mijn cheapo eBay echte-croc strap (zeer matige afwerking, maar veel interessantere textuur dan faux-croc) in cognac kleur... past verrassend lekker bij de licht champagne dial


----------



## MichielV

Zo hier ook maar weer eens een bijdrage van mij ;-)

Nu nog even de Magrette, straks waarschijnlijk wat anders.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Al weer bijna 2 weken:









Ik schreef het al eerder, dit is mijn meest gedragen en meest bereisde horloge met meer dan 9 jaar cumulatieve polstijd, bezoekjes aan meer dan 20 verschillende landen en ook meer dan 200,000 air-miles achter de tandwielen. En dat is te zien ook, het saffierglas is niet geheel krasvrij en de PVD coating begint doorschijnend te worden. Maar ik draag dit horloge nog steeds met erg veel plezier en was om mijn pols tijdens mijn bliksembezoek aan Nederland. Het was best leuk, maar te druk om echt leuk te zijn. En wat minder was dat ik het Nederlands elftal 3x heb zien verliezen (laatste 2x life .....). En nu met jet-lag thuis en aan het werk.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Da's inderdaad een 'doorleefde' Fortis.
Ik bedenk me opeens dat ik ook van die typische reis-horloges heb die ik graag pak voor onderweg. Misschien een idee voor een separaat topic?

Meer on-topic, vandaag de Newman om:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## andre1

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*










Citizen Supertough fulli titanium Robert Swann edition


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Alweer een week de Binnacle Anchor.

Heb mezelf op de gedachte betrapt dat dit horloge me eigenlijk alles biedt dat ik maar kan wensen. Elegant maar keihard. 200 meter water resistant en saffierglas. Heerlijk ding!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Die kende ik nog helemaal niet van je. Mooi horloge. :-!

Ik wilde mijn horloge van vandaag er op zetten, maar:

 *Photobucket Site Maintenance*


 Images and videos may continue to serve during this short maintenance.

:-(


----------



## janl

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*

Chronotac:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## louis111

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2*








Deze dus maar weer eens. Groeten. Louis.


----------



## Racka

Voorlopig nog steeds deze:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij de piloot van Titanium










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Oldheritage

Dat blijft een mooi horloge vind ik. Heb hem zelf op Stowa "flieger" bandje zitten in zandbruin.


----------



## MichielV

He, die Alpha piloot heb ik ook nog ergens liggen. Draag mijn alpha's echt nooit meer ;O

Vandaag begonnen met de Submariner:










Later in de middag overgestapt naar een oudje. De 6309! Blijft een fijn horloge :-!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Auwe meuk voor mij vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Schilderen vandaag! Dus gaat de Bagelsport mee.


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

Even laten zien wat ik vandaag om heb. Deze Lincoln duiker een jaar geleden voorbij zien komen op een ander forum. Gelijk bij de eigenaar aangegeven dat als hij ooit,...... Enfin, bijna een jaar later heeft de beste man het onthouden en snel een deal gemaakt.

Bij aankomst gelijk even snel een foto genomen:


Lincoln diver 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Vervolgens wilde ik het horloge een beurt geven, maar dit bleek niet nodig. Enkel een nieuw glaasje erop en het ziet er weer super uit!! Wat kun je toch voor weinig geld veel plezier hebben van een horloge!! Al met al precies €50,- incl. bandje en nieuw glaasje. Dan te bedenken dat het een mechanisch horloge is uit vermoedelijk begin '70. Geweldig toch!!


Lincoln diver 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Da's inderdaad een fraai exemplaar :-!
Die heldere kleuren blauw maken hem heel fris.


----------



## T_I

Inderdaad een leuke klok.

Deze Pontiac heb ik gisteren gevangen bij een kringloop en van een vers Hirsch Forest bandje voorzien. Die draag ik nu.


----------



## vanhessche

Volgende zal de komende tijd veel 'polstijd' krijgen


----------



## janl




----------



## Sjors

T_I said:


> Deze Pontiac heb ik gisteren gevangen bij een kringloop en van een vers Hirsch Forest bandje voorzien. Die draag ik nu.


Da's een leuke vangst. Ik heb er eentje die er op lijkt, maar dan met grote seconde wijzer geloof ik.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## T_I

Sjors said:


> Da's een leuke vangst. Ik heb er eentje die er op lijkt, maar dan met grote seconde wijzer geloof ik.


Bedankt.

Leuk dat je degene met grote secondewijzer hebt, die hadden ze namelijk ook liggen, maar met band en iets duurder (1 hele euro). De band was toch te groot en als je dan toch bij beide een band moet kopen kies je als Hollander natuurlijk de goedkoopste. (Al was het alleen maar omdat ik die met losse secondewijzer nog niet ben tegengekomen en ik 'm eigenlijk ook het leukste vindt )

Ik ben ook erg blij met de band.


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze duiker:


Clama sub300 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## vanhessche

janl said:


>


Heel mooi, zo eentje wil ik er ook ooit nog eens aanschaffen!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Vandaag deze duiker:


Fraai, Bidle - kun je misschien een keer een foto schieten (en posten) van deze duiker met de Lincoln die je in post #861 hebt geintroduceerd?

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Deze week elke dag de Alpha Milsub, op staal. Saai qua keuze, maar geen saaie week, want op kamp met groep 7/8 :-d










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Fraai, Bidle - kun je misschien een keer een foto schieten (en posten) van deze duiker met de Lincoln die je in post #861 hebt geintroduceerd?
> 
> Ron


Thx, zal dat binnenkort eens doen.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze stemmige klok om! Vind het altijd leuk om hem op de glazen tafel te leggen met een glas eromheen. Dan hoor je hem heel zachtjes door de hele kamer..... moet overigens ook niet te lang duren. ;-)


Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## janl




----------



## Madhouse1979

Die Sea-Gull blijf ik erg mooi vinden, waar heb je die vandaan?

Vandaag deze:


----------



## janl

Madhouse1979 said:


> Die Sea-Gull blijf ik erg mooi vinden, waar heb je die vandaan?


eBay-verkoper trusthonestman heeft er van tijd tot tijd een paar te koop. Als je zo'n Sea-Gull wil, moet je z'n aanbiedingen in de gaten houden


----------



## louis111

Mijn laatste aanwinst.


----------



## Martin_B

Zo weer terug van kamp, en een ander horloge om gedaan:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Biertje doen in de achtertuin, terwijl mijn sambal goreng telor aan het pruttelen is. Een G-9200R-4 Rescue-G Riseman (non-Atomic MIRO model) vandaag.










Prettig Weekeinde!

Sjors


----------



## Madhouse1979

janl said:


> eBay-verkoper trusthonestman heeft er van tijd tot tijd een paar te koop. Als je zo'n Sea-Gull wil, moet je z'n aanbiedingen in de gaten houden


Thnx, ga ik doen!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Dik plexi voor mij vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## bryann

De door de weekse dagen zijn voor mij altijd watchless:-(. Dus kijk wel naar die van jullie.

Bryan


----------



## Lester Burnham

Deze al 11 dagen, waaronder 5 dagen Parijs. Zo bouw je tenminste een band met een horloge ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Deze al 11 dagen, waaronder 5 dagen Parijs. Zo bouw je tenminste een band met een horloge ;-)


Zit dan ook een mooi bandje aan! 

Vanavond na het werk mag ik weer eens de sportschool in, dus heb de inmiddels betrouwbare G-shock om!


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Deze maar weer eens uit de la gehaald:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Net toegekomen: Ollech & Wasj MP2801 met custom hands. Ik ga wsl de originele hands er terug op laten zetten.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze Tudor, had er een keer eentje voor een vriend moeten kopen...... paar keer om gehad en toen moest ik er zelf ook eentje. Hij is gewoon zoveel comfortabeler dan de meeste Rolexen. Mede door zijn ontzettend platte achterkant. Daarbij is de band ook mooier in verhouding dan de nieuwe modellen van Rolex.


Tudor Chrono Heritage 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Tao:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## KarelVdD




----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de Tao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hey Martin,

Had deze natuurlijk al vaker van je voorbij zien komen. Op de foto lijkt de wijzerplaat net van porselein. Is dit ook zo??


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Prisma.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> Had deze natuurlijk al vaker van je voorbij zien komen. Op de foto lijkt de wijzerplaat net van porselein. Is dit ook zo??


Het lijkt er inderdaad wel op, maar volgens mij is het kunstof, dat moet haast wel gezien de prijs. Maar ook in het echt ziet er fraai uit. De cijfers liggen er mooi dik op, en de subdial voor de kleine seconde ligt iets verdiept. Erg fijne aankoop. Alleen jammer dat ik er na aankoop achter kwam dat hij wel heel erg op een IWC model bleek te lijken....


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

De beijing vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Weer de Prisma, maar staat al op deze pagina, dus geen plaatje erbij.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Alpha MilSub (plaatje niet van vandaag, helaas):










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## asot

Can *LESTER BURNHAM* clear his inbox, so I can PM him???
Thanks!!!


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Begonnen met m'n Prisma, maar sinds +- 16:00 heb ik het prototype van de eerste originele T_I klok om m'n pols.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Beetje in huis werken, Ollech & Wasj.


----------



## T_I

Eindelijk energie genoeg om een overleden kat te begraven, dus start ik met de Pontiac.










Daarna weet ik nog niet wat het wordt, de Prisma of m'n eigen brouwsel.


----------



## Martin_B

Succes met de uitvaart...

Ik draag de Alpha PN vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Succes met de uitvaart...


Bedankt, hij lag al meer dan een maand in een speciale vriezer, eindelijk genoeg energie om een gat te graven voor 'm.



Martin_B said:


> Ik draag de Alpha PN vandaag:


Mooie klok.

Het is na het werk de Prisma geworden. De Pontiac is toe aan groot onderhoud, die staat tegenwoordig na elke 1-90 min stil. Leuke eerste klus op dat gebied.


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de Prisma.










En toen de project klok gepakt, de 'originele' wijzerplaat eruit gevist en vervangen door een tijdelijke oplossing voor achter de print.










Zo kan ik een wijzerplaat maken terwijl ik het loopwerk kan testen en afstellen.

De nieuwe wijzerplaat wordt of op de originele, schoongemaakte, plaat gemaakt of een zelf te fabriceren wijzerplaat met de maatvoering overgenomen van het origineel.


----------



## janl




----------



## Racka

Deze mag vandaag van de zon genieten.


----------



## Bidle

IWC Big Pilot 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ik geniet vandaag van wat oude meuk:



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Niks mis met oude meuk, als het blijft lopen.

Ik merkte dat de Pontiac stil bleef staan als ie een tijdje niet om was geweest, dus eens kijken of ie beter loopt als ik 'm weer even om heb.










Ik heb 'm, al 4x een mep mogen verkopen om weer aan de gang te krijgen en gelijk mogen zetten, dus ik denk dat dat toch openen en reinigen wordt.


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Niks mis met oude meuk, als het blijft lopen.
> 
> Ik merkte dat de Pontiac stil bleef staan als ie een tijdje niet om was geweest, dus eens kijken of ie beter loopt als ik 'm weer even om heb.
> 
> Ik heb 'm, al 4x een mep mogen verkopen om weer aan de gang te krijgen en gelijk mogen zetten, dus ik denk dat dat toch openen en reinigen wordt.


Klinkt inderdaad alsof hij een beurtje nodig heeft. Wel leuk projectje natuurlijk


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Klinkt inderdaad alsof hij een beurtje nodig heeft. Wel leuk projectje natuurlijk


Zeker, maar dan wel pas als ik wel het juiste gereedschap heb.


----------



## 5150XF

*Mijn EBEL 1911 Chronometer, lekker klokje.









*


----------



## Lester Burnham

asot said:


> Can *LESTER BURNHAM* clear his inbox, so I can PM him???
> Thanks!!!


Check!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Draag mn Mako XL nu een dagje of 10 op rij:


----------



## MHe225

He, wat leuk om meneer Mart weer eens langs te zien schuiven |>
Misschien ook maar even een update over het nieuwe huis, de nieuwe katten, de nieuwe baan en ditto vriendin? ;-)

Groeten en geniet ook een beetje van het mooie weer.

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven ('n week alweer):









Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> He, wat leuk om meneer Mart weer eens langs te zien schuiven |>
> Misschien ook maar even een update over het nieuwe huis, de nieuwe katten, de nieuwe baan en ditto vriendin? ;-)
> 
> Groeten en geniet ook een beetje van het mooie weer.
> 
> Ron


Hoi Ron!

Het huis is intussen al een hele poos perfect bewoonbaar, ben er erg blij mee! Geen geluidsoverlast, groot genoeg, lekkere balkonnetjes, en vooral een uitstekende locatie!

Donny en The Dude doen het ook prima, over een weekje of twee zijn ze alweer een half jaar oud. Ze slopen hier wel alles, dat is wat minder. Heb momenteel zelfs mijn slaapkamerkast moeten voorzien van een paar strips duct-tape omdat de jongens anders de kast openmaken en alles eruit trekken. Ze zijn aan het puberen denk ik..

Met de vriendin gaat het nog beter  We zijn begin juli vijf daagjes in Parijs geweest en maken ons nu op om (over precies een week) 8 dagen naar Barcelona en Valencia te gaan. We vermaken ons wel dus ;-)

Alleen op het banenfront was er minder goed nieuws helaas. Nadat ik het contract hier al had liggen kwam er alsnog een kink in de kabel (lees: salaris-onderhandeling) waardoor de deal een beetje op buigen-of-breken kwam te staan. Ik verwacht elk moment uitsluitsel daarover! Voorlopig nog steeds lampenverkoper dus ;-)

Alles chill in Texas?

Groetjes!


----------



## Bidle

Welkom Mart,

Leuk dat je ook hier komt kijken op het Nederlandse gedeelte van het forum. We zien graag foto's van je collectie!

;-)


Memosail 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Racka

Fijne dag allemaal!

En Mart, veel plezier straks in het zuiden.


----------



## T_I

Leuk die laatste 2. Poljot toch de laatste?

Ik weer de Prisma en vanmiddag/vanavond weer m'n project klok. (als ik 'm dan niet al uit elkaar heb liggen voor het volgende uitzoek werkje)


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

Ik doe met je mee!


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Chronotac vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer aan het klussen geslagen met de project klok, ik was nieuwsgierig hoe een lichte wijzerplaat met deze wijzers zou staan. Dit is het resultaat.










Ik zie dat ik het datum gat beter had mogen uitsnijden, maar ala, dit is slechts een test. (printje op de oude wijzerplaat)
Ik ben niet geheel ontevreden. Eigenlijk ben ik best wel tevreden, dit staat leuk zo.


----------



## MHe225

*Off Topic - beetje bijpraten*



Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Ron!
> ... ... ...
> ... ... ...
> Alles chill in Texas?
> Groetjes!


Klinkt allemaal goed, Mart - recht zo die gaat (zeker ook als de kink uit de baan-kabel is |>

Niet echt te klagen hier, alles z'n gangetje, beetje druk - schijnt er bij te horen. Mogelijk dat je dat gemist hebt, ben voor een bliksembezoek in NL geweest - 9 dagen uit & thuis, eigenlijk van de zotte. Ik kwam nog moeier terug dan ik heenging. Maar het was erg leuk - hoofdreden was de reunie van de vakgroep Quantum Electronica van de Universiteit Twente (heet allemaal anders tegenwoordig). 42 van de 50 genodigden kwamen opdagen, dus dat was een prima opkomst.

Anneke gaat volgende week voor 2 weken - haar vader wordt 80. Ik blijf thuis om voor de honden te zorgen. Georgie is er nog steeds (prognose 3-6 maanden, gisteren maand 5 afgetikt) maar ze heeft allengs meer slechte dagen. Maar goed, ze lijdt niet echt en is nog steeds erg blij, dus .... Maar ze kan niet meer in een kennel (en als wel, dan willen wij dat niet meer onder deze omstandigheden). Dit alles maakt ook dat ik de stoomfietsen wat minder vaak uitlaat.

Frappant wel: vorig jaar zuchtten wij onder de ergste droogte (in TX) in meer dan 60 jaar, maar daar werd amper aandacht aan geschonken. Dit jaar hebben we redelijke hoeveelheden regen gehad maar gaat een groot deel van de VS gebukt onder de droogte en dat is dan meteen wereldnieuws. Dit gaat duur worden: mais oogst mislukt (dus wordt ethanol schaars en duur en dus de benzine, terwijl de olie relatief goedkoop is :think en de graanoogst mislukt ook, dus .....

Leuk weer eens van je gehoord te hebben. Veel plezier straks op vakantie en kom eens wat vaker langs.
Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de WUS CMW moonphase:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Is een leuke klok.

Ik heb m'n project klok weer om. Vandaag begonnen met de Prisma, maar de 2e tijdzone doet het niet meer sinds zaterdag, dus zojuist ingeleverd. Wordt even behelpen met de projectklok (slechte sluiting van de band) of de Pontiac (staat regelmatig spontaan stil) Woensdag krijg ik een ander klokje, handwinder uit de 80's, eens kijken of ik die betrouwbaar werkend kan krijgen.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B; said:


> Vandaag de 2011 WUS CMW Moonphase SE:


Mooie foto's, Martin. Nog steeds met de standaard wijzers, zie ik - ga je die binnenkort nog vervangen, of is dat een winterproject?


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Mooie foto's, Martin. Nog steeds met de standaard wijzers, zie ik - ga je die binnenkort nog vervangen, of is dat een winterproject?


Hmja, omdat dit een 'frontloader' is, heb ik niet het juiste gereedschap, m.n. om het glas terug te plaatsen. :-(
Dus, óf naar de horlogemaker, of een keer een pers kopen. Maar ik ben de laatste tijd erg druk met andere zaken, dus het heeft nog even geen prioriteit.


----------



## EricSW

deze vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer even de Pontiac.










Hopelijk hapert ei niet te vaak, maar ik heb al aardig wat meppen moeten geven om 'm aan de gang te krijgen. Waarschijnlijk wissel ik vandaag ergens met de project klok. Als dat m'n enige werkende horloge blijkt ligt dat project even stil wat constructie betreft. Ik ben nu voornamelijk met het uitdokteren hoe ik een nette wijzerplaat maak.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer niks om de pols; is in ieder geval wel origineel! 

Straks weer naar de fitness en dan polsbanden om (voor versteviging) dus dan zit een horloge niet echt handig.


----------



## EricSW

Dees vandaag:


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Deze hangt nu aan m'n pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi!

Ik draag de Tao vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Ik mag er eentje lenen voor het weekend.


----------



## janl




----------



## Bidle

janl said:


>


Apart design, vind het wel iets hebben!


----------



## T_I

Inderdaad, erg leuk. Misschien ook even bij de Poljots kijken... Bij de Tao's heb ik ondertussen ook iets erg leuks gezien. Iets dat beter bij me past. (ben techneut, dus een tourbillion is een zeer interessante optie)

Hier wordt het vandaag weer de Kaiserstunde.


----------



## MHe225

Hoogste tijd om weer eens te veranderen. Echter, ik houd mij bij het thema van deze week (volle maan 'n paar dagen geleden, Speedmaster Professional -ook wel Moonwatch genoemd- in de afgelopen twee weken):









Voor alle duidelijkheid: de klok met maanstand aanduiding (achtergrond) is een beetje groot voor mijn iele pols, dus houd ik het maar bij de _2011 WUS Moonphase SE (60/150)_ rechts op de voorgrond.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag op het strand met deze


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Pontiac weer omgedaan en bij het autowassen in de broekzak gedaan om te voorkomen dat ie nat zou worden. Met de barstjes in het glas zou ie wel eens minder waterdicht kunnen zijn. Hij bleek echter nog gewoon te lopen na het autowassen, dus in het vervolg maar verticaal opslaan als ie niet om m'n pols zit... zoals vandaag.










Vanmiddag gaat de Kaiserstunde weer om.


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Leuke klok, ik heb weer m'n hand opwind duo om. (zo de Kaiserstunde om)


----------



## Bidle

Deze vandaag dus om, gaan een dagje Duitsland doen met een vriend. Op jacht bij enkele juweliers. Heb er zin in!

View attachment 785212


Zat gewoon in het verkeerde topic te posten. Mag daar ook wel staan want heb deze vandaag weer mee naar huis genomen. Was namelijk in de tussentijd van een verzamelaar.
Heb gelijk 2 lederen banden besteld en een vouwsluiting. Vouwsluitingen van IWC zijn overigens wel erg duur!! Vroegen €420,- voor een 18mm stalen vouwsluiting. Pfffffff,.....


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi!

Ik draag twee weken lang hetzelfde horloge, want heb er maar één meegenomen op vakantie :think::-s










Mijn 'toolwatch', goedkoop, erg waterdicht en kan tegen een stootje. Is al veel met mij op reis geweest.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## Bidle

Jeffery427 said:


> Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad.


Potverdorie en dan zonder foto!! Ben nu wel nieuwsgierig. 

edit
Nou, volgens mij is Tapatalk de weg kwijt. ;-)


----------



## drx86

Na bijna 3 weken mijn Mido Baroncelli te hebben gedragen heb ik vandaag besloten om mijn Visodate weer eens wat "pols tijd" te gunnen. Mede dankzij de nieuwe horlogeband die ik heb ontvangen vandaag. Een Lizzard Black van Hirsch.


----------



## MichielV

:-!


----------



## T_I

Geinig die viodate. De Rolex vind ik minder, niet mijn smaak (divers in het algemeen niet, met datum loep al helemaal niet), al is het wel een nette klok.

Ik weer saai m'n duo. Ik wil m'n Prisma weer terug... is weg voor reparatie. (Garantie)


----------



## MHe225

Zoals vaker gezegd, ik rouleer (roteer?) niet zo frequent als de meesten. Voor mij nog steeds de 2011 WUS Moonphase SE (60/150). De foto is nog niet eerder getoond, maar wel een week oud. Grappig wel, de grote datum aanduiding met twee venstertjes doet mij vandaag (11e) een beetje aan Frits van Turenhout denken. Voor de jonge garde: deze meneer las op zondagmiddag op de radio altijd met zeer droge en markante stem de voetbal uitslagen voor. Terzijde, hier is de foto:









Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Zoals vaker gezegd, ik rouleer (roteer?) niet zo frequent als de meesten. Voor mij nog steeds de 2011 WUS Moonphase SE (60/150). De foto is nog niet eerder getoond, maar wel een week oud. Grappig wel, de grote datum aanduiding met twee venstertjes doet mij vandaag (11e) een beetje aan Frits van Turenhout denken. Voor de jonge garde: deze meneer las op zondagmiddag op de radio altijd met zeer droge en markante stem de voetbal uitslagen voor. Terzijde, hier is de foto:
> 
> View attachment 789161
> 
> 
> Ron


Maarre, wat maakt het dat je aan hem moet denken? Als in een uitslag 1-1?

Zelf vandaag nog steeds de ingenieur.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Maarre, wat maakt het dat je aan hem moet denken? Als in een uitslag 1-1?


Yup .... ik hoor hem nog:

NEC _pauze_ NAC _pauze_ *0* _pauze_ *0*
MVV _pauze_ Roda Juliana Combinatie* _pauze_ *1* _pauze_ *1*
Ajax _pauze_ Feyenoord _pauze_ *1* _langere_ _pauze_ *1*

En dan met dezelfde droge stem de Toto .....

Ron

* volgens mij was meneer van Turenhout de enige die JC vol uitsprak


----------



## T_I

Vandaag naar A'dam, dus iets 'expendable' (m'n eigen kluswerk) om gedaan.










Daarna even de Kaiserstunde omdat ik die knots van een wandklok wel zat was en de Pontiac weer wat problemen gaf










En toen toch weer de Pontiac omdat die nog steeds liep.


----------



## turtje

Mijn Stowa Partitio die ik elke dag draag. Hier een foto van enkele dagen geleden, genomen in IJsland:


----------



## Bidle

turtje said:


> Mijn Stowa Partitio die ik elke dag draag. Hier een foto van enkele dagen geleden, genomen in IJsland:
> 
> View attachment 790658


Mooie foto en nog mooier uitzicht!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag benauwde/vieze dag, dus gegaan voor staal:


Doxa 1200T 24.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Makinit




----------



## MHe225

Fraai, fraaie foto (nieuwe camera zeker ;-)) enne .... welkom hier, *Makinit*.

Domme vraag - ik ben niet op m'n scherpst vandaag - welke taal is de dag aanduiding? MIE klinkt niet als donderdag, Thursday, jeudi, Donnerstag, .....

RonB


----------



## T_I

Aangezien we naar de tentoonstelling Tijd in de hand van Nederlands Zilver Museum gaan als verjaardagsuitje, denk ik dat de Kaiserstunde wel een mooi passend horloge is.


----------



## Makinit

MHe225 said:


> Fraai, fraaie foto (nieuwe camera zeker ;-)) enne .... welkom hier, *Makinit*.
> 
> Domme vraag - ik ben niet op m'n scherpst vandaag - welke taal is de dag aanduiding? MIE klinkt niet als donderdag, Thursday, jeudi, Donnerstag, .....
> 
> RonB


Bedankt, het is inderdaad een nieuwe camera.

De dagaanduiding is spaans. Ik heb hem ingesteld op engels, maar omdat het zo laat was, zie je de dag via de andere taal doordraaien.


----------



## Shayne438

Hoeveel submerken van Seiko heb jij wel niet in de verzameling Chip?

Seiko zelf, Pulsar, die retro-look quartz chrono (merk even kwijt). Nog meer?​


----------



## vanhessche

Al 3 dagen de Omega Geneve uit 1967:


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Al 3 dagen de Omega Geneve uit 1967:
> 
> View attachment 793299


Erg mooi, met name de opgelegde indexen!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lester Burnham

Van 1 tm 15 augustus mijn Final Frog gedragen. Daarmee onder andere 8 dagen in Barcelona en Valencia geweest, was heerlijk!!

Hier een plaatje van mn zwarte kikker in het Valenciaanse strandzand, heeft het goed doorstaan uiteraard ;-)


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Pontiac.










Die loopt weer 2 dagen zonder morren, dus mag wel weer aan de pols.


----------



## Bidle

Ik blijf voorlopig even bij:


Doxa 1200T 26.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Iedereen de afgelopen dagen horlogeloos?? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jawel hoor ;-)

En aangezien m'n nieuwe telefoon binnen is ga ik jullie meteen bestoken met een snelle instagram wrist-shot :-d


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Iedereen de afgelopen dagen horlogeloos?? ;-)


Nee hoor - nog steeds het 2011 WUS Maanstand horloge en aangezien ik jullie niet wil vervelen met meer plaatjes van hetzelfde horloge ..... dus maar 'n ander plaatje:









Ik zal het bekennen - soms dragen wij deze luie honden ...... Georgie (links) omdat ze ziek is en haar energie niet altijd goed verdeelt tijdens de wandeling. Een paar jaar geleden had Paulien (rechts) 'n scheurtje in een van de botjes van haar rechter poot (voet) en mocht niet lopen. De dierenarts suggereerde "water exercise". En aangezien zij graag zwemt, maar wij geen zwembad hebben, droegen wij haar 2x daags naar een van de vijvers in onze wijk waar ze dan zo'n 3/4 uur rondzwom.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Iedereen de afgelopen dagen horlogeloos?? ;-)


Nee hoor, maar meer dan de Pontiac en Kaisersinger droeg ik niet totdat de Citizen afgelopen maandag binnen kwam...










Deze loopt echter 10% te snel (inderdaad, hij loopt 6 min per uur te snel) dus die draag ik niet al te veel. (wel regelmatig om te kijken of gebruik na jaren stil liggen enigszins helpt) Tot ik m'n gereedschap heb kunnen bestellen (na zondag) kan ik 'm niet bijstellen. (met wat ik heb krijg ik 'm niet open) Ik beperk me tot maximaal 1 foto van een horloge per page van dit topic.

Vandaag heb ik de Citizen ook weer om en die loopt nu weer 12 min voor. (dus ik heb 'm al 2 uur niet bijgesteld ;-) ) Waarschijnlijk wissel ik 'm weer voor de Pontiac als we boodschappen gaan doen, de grote inkoop voor m'n verjaardagsfeest morgen. (en daar waag ik m'n Kaiserstunde liever niet aan)


----------



## Bidle

Julie448 said:


> Dan trap ik af met mijn favoriete klok. Heb hem al lang, maar tot nu toe geen één horloge die het hierbij heeft gehaald. Niet qua comfort, maar ook niet qua looks en heb toch al een hoop horloges om mijn pols gehad


Leg uit, waarom kopieer je mijn eerste post? Quote mislukt. 

[Edit] huh, nu is de post weg.... spammer of zo?[/edit]

Enfin, ik heb vandaag de luminox 3901 om op rubber, want ben aan het klussen! Kan enkel niet zo gauw een fotootje vinden.


----------



## merl

Deze voor het eerst.
Slechte foto, maar erg tevreden met het horloge |>


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Iedereen de afgelopen dagen horlogeloos?? ;-)


De kinderen hebben nog vrij, dus vooral werken en hun vermaken, weinig post tijd :-(

Even nog een wristshot van Vakantie:








(De astronomische klok in het oude stadhuis van Praag.)

En omdat de achtergrond niet erg scherp is, ook nog even een betere foto:








Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

O&W MP2801. Binnenkort iets nieuws.


----------



## MichielV

Weer de Pelagos! Zowat de hele week om gehad op twee dagen na. Het leek mij niet slim om deze om te houden met een beach volleybal toernooi. ;-)

Gelukkig niet te warm, maar desondanks toch nog flink verbrand. Tja dat krijg je als je vergeet te smeren...o| Omdat de band van de Pelagos toch iets te strak is, was het geen fijne combinatie met de verbrande huid. Uiteindelijk maar iets gekozen met wat meer speling. Inmiddels zijn nieuwe schakels besteld en is de huid minder gevoelig, dus de Pelagos is weer om de pols te vinden! :-!


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

AlphaUSA voor mij:


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Weer de Pelagos! Zowat de hele week om gehad op twee dagen na. Het leek mij niet slim om deze om te houden met een beach volleybal toernooi. ;-)
> 
> Gelukkig niet te warm, maar desondanks toch nog flink verbrand. Tja dat krijg je als je vergeet te smeren...o| Omdat de band van de Pelagos toch iets te strak is, was het geen fijne combinatie met de verbrande huid. Uiteindelijk maar iets gekozen met wat meer speling. Inmiddels zijn nieuwe schakels besteld en is de huid minder gevoelig, dus de Pelagos is weer om de pols te vinden! :-!


Goed dat die weer om de pols zit!

Hier:

Omega F300Hz 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb vandaag deze Parnis weer eens om gedaan. Kan toch niet meer wennen aan dit soort enorme (44mm ) horloges


----------



## Martin_B

Gauw weer wat kleins @35mm ;-)


----------



## janl

Vandaag doen we niet moeilijk.


----------



## Immensity

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb vandaag deze Parnis weer eens om gedaan. Kan toch niet meer wennen aan dit soort enorme (44mm ) horloges
> 
> *foto*


Blijf het een mooi ontwerp vinden, maar ik kan me goed voorstellen dat ik ook niet aan de grootte zou kunnen wennen.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Citizen.


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Begonnen met de Pontiac. Die was vervelend doro elke 10-20 min stil te blijven staan, dus dan maar de Citizen. (al loopt die 6 min per uur te snel)

Toen naar de kringloop hier en 3 nieuwe speeltjes gevangen. Allen defect en zonder band. Thuis de band van een van de gekregen quartz horloges omgezet op de timex nu heb ik die om.










Het enige nadeel is dat ik nog niet heb uitgevonden hoe ik de datum verzet zonder me lens te draaien naar een dinsdag die op een 4e van de maand valt. Bij het uittrekken van de knop lijkt ie maar 1 stop te hebben, de eindstop.


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Begonnen met de Pontiac. Die was vervelend doro elke 10-20 min stil te blijven staan, dus dan maar de Citizen. (al loopt die 6 min per uur te snel)
> 
> Toen naar de kringloop hier en 3 nieuwe speeltjes gevangen. Allen defect en zonder band. Thuis de band van een van de gekregen quartz horloges omgezet op de timex nu heb ik die om.
> 
> Het enige nadeel is dat ik nog niet heb uitgevonden hoe ik de datum verzet zonder me lens te draaien naar een dinsdag die op een 4e van de maand valt. Bij het uittrekken van de knop lijkt ie maar 1 stop te hebben, de eindstop.


Bij sommige horloges moet je 'pendelen', dat wil zeggen, doordraaien totdat de datum/dag verspringt, en terugdraaien tot voor de twaalf, je voelt/hoort een klik, en weer opnieuw vooruit. Doordat datum en dag op verschillende tijden verspringen, kun je door eerder te stoppen slechts één van beide verzetten. Duidelijk?:-s
Let op, bij weer andere horloges mag je juist absoluut niet terugdraaien 'door de twaalf' omdat het verzet mechanisme kan beschadigen. Maar als je het met beleid doet kun je vaak wel voelen of iets forceert.

Ohja,
Ik draag vandaag ook een daydate, die heeft wel een stand voor datum/dag verzetten:


----------



## T_I

De datum verzetten is me nog niet gelukt...

Vandaag begonnen met de Timex










Maar om 15:10 kwam the Luch binnen...


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## Martin_B

Ik betrapte me erop telkens maar een paar dezelfde horloges te pakken, dus ben weer eens wat gaan wisselen. Gisteren droeg ik deze:










en vandaag deze:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze in Venetië. Blijft een geweldige stad, maar ergens ook wel te toeristisch.


----------



## Dynamitri

> en vandaag deze:


Mag ik vragen wat voor horloge dit is?


----------



## Martin_B

Dynamitri said:


> Mag ik vragen wat voor horloge dit is?


Jazeker, dit is een Tao. Een chinees internetmerk. Ik vond de Yin en Yang layout van het bijzondere uurwerk wel leuk. Het model is volgens mij al een paar jaar niet meer verkrijgbaar.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

We lopen weer eens in fase ......


----------



## Dimer

Geïnspireerd door Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de M177:


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Geïnspireerd door Ron


|> |> mooi hoor Dimer.

Ben je nu met andermans veren aan het pronken -is dit de Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversie van jouw pa- of heb je nu zelf ook een Speedy Mouse (uitspraak van Mart)?

Vooruit, nog maar een beetje inspiratie















Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> |> |> mooi hoor Dimer.
> 
> Ben je nu met andermans veren aan het pronken -is dit de Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversie van jouw pa- of heb je nu zelf ook een Speedy Mouse (uitspraak van Mart)?
> 
> Vooruit, nog maar een beetje inspiratie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


Haha ja, mijn veren liggen nog op m'n nachtkastje. De Speedy zit nu al een week om m'n pols. Wat een prachtig horloge!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ben vanmorgen begonnen met de beijing:









Maar later ben ik gewisseld naar deze Alpha:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Ben vanmorgen begonnen met de Beijing, maar later ben ik gewisseld naar deze Alpha:


 Wellicht geinspireerd door posts #999 en #1001? :-d

Voor mij / ons nog steeds de Mark XVI (2x) (Mark XXXII ??)

Ron

PS - Martin, hoe is je bloeddruk? Die van mij is inmiddels weer normaal ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Wellicht geinspireerd door posts #999 en #1001? :-d
> 
> Voor mij / ons nog steeds de Mark XVI (2x) (Mark XXXII ??)
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - Martin, hoe is je bloeddruk? Die van mij is inmiddels weer normaal ;-)


Je bedoelt die Paul Newman hommages van Omega? ;-):-d
Als ik heel eerlijk ben vind ik de alpha (en zeker het orgineel van Rolex) mooier. De volledig zwarte speedy, zeker de 321's, vind ik wel weer enorm mooi, alsook de wit-blauwe broad arrow

Wat betreft de bloeddruk, ik hou me een beetje afzijdig om te voorkomen dat ik me teveel opwind, maar heb soms wel de neiging sommige mensen uit te gaan schelden :-x
Maar ik weet inmiddels dat het erbij hoort.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Tja, gaat er soms lekker aan toe in de project threads. Kan me goed voorstellen dat het op sommige momenten lastig is voor jullie.
Vandaag voor mij trouwens weer eens mijn pre horloge gekte horloge en ook mijn enige quartz: de Seiko Velatura Kinetic Direct Drive.
Bedankt btw voor je pm Ron. Morgen stuur ik je mn reactie.
Nog een fijne avond en middag (?)!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Old school DW-5700 vandaag


----------



## T_I

Vrijdag heb ik de Prisma weer op kunnen halen, dus die toen om.










Zaterdag knutseldag van de Volvo 700 vereniging, dus de Pontiac.










Vrijdag heb ik ook m'n horloge gereedschap ontvangen, dus na het klussen aan de auto bij thuiskomst de Citizen erbij gepakt en begonnen net afstellen. 6 min per uur te snel was toch wat te gek.










Zondag dezelfde klok om, z'n enthousiasme weten terug te brengen tot 10 min te snel per 12 uur.
De Prisma bleek ondertussen toch niet geheel in orde, het 2e tijdzone klokje loopt in 12 uur 5 min voor op de hoofd wijzers. :-s
Ik zou verwachten dat beide sets aan dezelfde aandrijving zitten...

Vandaag maar de Luch om gedaan.










En ach, wie weet vanavond de Kaiserstunde weer of de Timex, ik weet het nog niet.


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag mijn lowest-budget deetjust:


----------



## Immensity

Gister opgehaald, vandaag natuurlijk om de pols.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## Martin_B

Favoriete horloge bij dit shirt:


----------



## T_I

Leuke combinatie.

Hier is dinsdag de Prisma weer retour gegaan, 2e tijdzone bleef weer af en toe stil staan...

Gisteren de Luch om gehad, vandaag de Timex.


----------



## wim mennink

Vandaag opgestaan met DE "Steiny" ,







Denk dat ik straks over ga op de "Mako".







Groetjes en `have a nice sunday`


----------



## MichielV

Omdat ik nog wacht op de nieuwe schakels heb ik hem niet zo vaak om gehad de laatste dagen, maar vandaag toch maar weer de pelagos!


----------



## Martin_B

gister gezeild, en dus mijn water/zwem horloge om, en vandaag nog niet gewisseld:










En even een plaatje door mij vanaf de boeg gemaakt:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> gister gezeild, en dus mijn water/zwem horloge om, en vandaag nog niet gewisseld:
> 
> En even een plaatje door mij vanaf de boeg gemaakt:
> 
> View attachment 822800


Gave foto, zo te zien is er ook nog een foto van jou op de boeg!


----------



## MHe225

.... en weer uit fase:









Afgelopen zaterdag de Mark XVI verruild voor de Portuguese Automatic.

Nu ik er zo ver nadenk, dat is de eerste keer ooit / in anderhalf jaar, dat ik van IWC naar IWC gewisseld heb. Het merk mag hetzelfde zijn, maar er ligt een wereld van verschil tussen deze twee horloges. De Portuguese zal 'n week of 4 om de pols blijven - 3 weken weg van huis en ik neem maar 1* horloge mee. En omdat ik ook op sjiek moet (bruiloft, donkerblauw pak) was er voor mij maar 1 kandidaat.

Groeten,
Ron

* niet helemaal waar: ik neem ook mijn Polar hartslagmeter annex horloge mee en zal deze zondag van Amsterdam naar Zaandam "dragen".


----------



## labyrinth

Niet dat ik veel keus heb, nog niet in ieder geval, maar de laatste weken draag ik m'n vintage Mido Multifort voornamelijk.
Dit horloge is van m'n opa geweest en is door mijn overgrootvader aan hem gegeven.









Hoop jullie in de komende tijd wat leuke nieuwe aanwinsten te kunnen laten zien, en dan voornamelijk vintage horloges want daar ligt m'n voorkeur.

Groeten


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom hier!
Vintage zien we hier niet zo heel vaak, dus laat vooral wat zien! Ik zal (ondanks ik hem niet vandaag draag) ook een plaatje indoen, van één van mijn favoriete oudjes:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Welkom!
Zelf nog niet aan de vintage maar ik denk dat dat wel een keer zal komen 
Vandaag nog steeds de Bambino. Momenteel toch wel mijn favoriet (zeker door de dome :-! ).








Vandaag kreeg ik bericht dat de Tangomat nog wel 4 tot 7 weken gaat duren (wacht al bijna 3 maanden) :-(


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Timex.










Naast de Luch en de Prisma (voor de 3e keer in 2 maanden na aanschaf terug voor reparatie) heb ik alleen maar vintage. (met eveneens een horloge van m'n opa)


----------



## Martin_B

Titanium Alpha vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Peerke

Natuurlijk vandaag even de nieuwe Harald Maas


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Sinds vanmiddag zit deze om m'n pols.










Het is de Tulsa van m'n opa (26 aug. gekregen van m'n peetoom), maar sinds vandaag met een verse Hirsh buffalo strap.










Het was even zoeken, maar dit is de strap voor het horloge. Ik vind 'm er het beste bij passen en ik ben erg blij dat de 18mm Hirsh straps passen. Ik was al bang naar 17 mm te moeten zoeken. (want al het 18mm spul dat ik al had was te breed)


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## Peerke

Gisteren en vandaag is het een DCF horloge van Conrad. Radiogestuurd en dus de juiste tijd aangevend.
Het merk is mij onbekend, maar het zal wel uit China komen. Onder de wijzerplaat zitten zonnecellen die de accu opladen zodat het uurwerk kan lopen.


----------



## Martin_B

WUS moonphase vandaag:


----------



## labyrinth

Certina DS-2 (70er jaren)


----------



## T_I

Zo een overleg, dus even wat nets om.


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag mijn werk-horloge.
Dat is er eentje waarvan ik het niet heel erg vind als het zou beschadigen door mijn werkzaamheden.

Een half jaartje geleden gekocht bij de Aldi .
Het is een zgn. DCF horloge. Radio Controlled en ik moet zeggen dat ie erg goed blijft doen en hij heeft vaak flink wat te verduren.
Het merk zegt mij verder niks. Ik weet ook niet waar het vandaan komt, maar mijn beste gok is China.
Geen uitstekende knopjes o.i.d. dus uitstekend geschikt om mee te werken.


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn SeagulSub op mesh:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

En vandaag een andere Zeemeeuw:


----------



## merl

Vandaag de BeiHai


----------



## Martin_B

De titanium alpha alweer:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze:


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag is het de beurt aan de Jacques Lemans.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag wat nieuwe foto's gemaakt met mijn nieuwe lens. Ook van het horloge van vandaag










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## wim mennink

Vandaag (het is inmiddels ruim zondag) maar eens m`n "Steiny" om .


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Shanghai Mil reissue maar weer eens:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Deze draad wordt inmiddels zo lang, dat ik maar een nieuwe maak. Deze sluit ik dan ook af


Groeten,

Martin


----------

